# E-Auto: Umstrittene Ladesäulenverordnung kommt



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *E-Auto: Umstrittene Ladesäulenverordnung kommt*

					Der Bundesrat hat die umstrittene Ladesäulenverordnung zugestimmt, die die Bundesregierung im Mai 2021 beschlossen hatte. Künftig muss an jeder Ladesäule ein Terminal für Debit- und Kreditkarten vorhanden sein. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *E-Auto: Umstrittene Ladesäulenverordnung kommt*


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. September 2021)

Ist jetzt schon soweit das man sich solche Themen auf der Main anschauen soll ... kein PC, kein Game und erst recht nicht extrem in irgendeiner Richtung.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2021)

Natürlich will ich lieber ein Dutzend Apps auf meinem Smartphone haben als meine eine Bankkarte zu verwenden. Ist doch logisch oder? Was erlaube Wirtschaftsverband?

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein E-Auto. Und eine freie Ladesäule. Und eine Ladesäule, an der ich nicht 70 Cent pro kw/h zahle.


----------



## Watschnburli (21. September 2021)

Hip hip stromar! Was soll dieser Humbug mit alle sollen e-Autos fahren. Die können doch gar nicht alle geladen werden. Vor allem nicht in der Stadt! Aber die Verordnung kling zumindest sinnvoll!


----------



## cbladep (21. September 2021)

Könnt ihr auch noch eine Post bringen mit: Wie hacke ich Holz im Wald richtig? 

Wenn interessiert das hier?


----------



## Birdy84 (21. September 2021)

Gut, es kostet Geld, wenn Ladestationen zusätzliche Funktionen haben müssen. Was kostet das aktuelle Chaos rund um die Ladestationen im Effekt? Was kostet es uns, wenn wir nicht alle zu Verfügung stehenden Maßnahmen nutzen um CO2 neutral zu werden? Grade der künstliche Kraftstoff hat Potenzial. Leider offenbar nicht in der Politik, weshalb er kaum beachtet wird.
Ich sage, wir können es uns nicht Leistung nur auf eine Technologie zu setzen. Besonders das E-Auto ist  dafür zu kompromissbehaftet, in vielerlei Hinsicht.


----------



## Khabarak (21. September 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Gut, es kostet Geld, wenn Ladestationen zusätzliche Funktionen haben müssen. Was kostet das aktuelle Chaos rund um die Ladestationen im Effekt? Was kostet es uns, wenn wir nicht alle zu Verfügung stehenden Maßnahmen nutzen um CO2 neutral zu werden? Grade der künstliche Kraftstoff hat Potenzial. Leider offenbar nicht in der Politik, weshalb er kaum beachtet wird.
> Ich sage, wir können es uns nicht Leistung nur auf eine Technologie zu setzen. Besonders das E-Auto ist  dafür zu kompromissbehaftet, in vielerlei Hinsicht.


Beim künstlichen Kraftstoff dürftest du beim Wirkungsgrad allerdings sogar deutlich unterhalb von der Produktion von reinem Wasserstoff sein, da bei den E-Fuels nach der Herstellung von H2 noch mehr Verarbeitungsschritte mit Energieaufwand kommen, bevor das Zeug gespeichert wird.
Bei der Verbrennung ist man dann auch nur bei 30% Wirkungsgrad, was dann insgesamt bei um die 10% rauskommen dürfte.
H2 Gegner hängen sich aktuell ja schon an den 3x% Wirkungsgrad bei der Herstellung und Speicherung auf.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. September 2021)

> Es wird argumentiert, dass ein Terminal für Kartenzahlung antiquiert sei und die Kunden lieber rein digital mittels Apps oder über Webseiten bezahlen sollen.


Antiquiert? Ernsthaft?
Das Terminal wird sicher auch Kontaktlos gehen und solche Karten gibt es erst seit ~3-4 Jahren für die breite Masse.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. September 2021)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Beim künstlichen Kraftstoff dürftest du beim Wirkungsgrad allerdings sogar deutlich unterhalb von der Produktion von reinem Wasserstoff sein, da bei den E-Fuels nach der Herstellung von H2 noch mehr Verarbeitungsschritte mit Energieaufwand kommen, bevor das Zeug gespeichert wird.
> Bei der Verbrennung ist man dann auch nur bei 30% Wirkungsgrad, was dann insgesamt bei um die 10% rauskommen dürfte.
> H2 Gegner hängen sich aktuell ja schon an den 3x% Wirkungsgrad bei der Herstellung und Speicherung auf.


Das mag ja richtig sein und wäre auch keiner weiteren Überlegung wert, wenn das E-Auto die perfekte Lösung wäre. Aber allein alle PKW in D gegen E-Autos zu tauschen, wäre erstmal ein Schritt in die komplett falsche Richtung. Die vorhanden Fahrzeuge und Infrastuktur aber mit sauberem Sprit weiter nutzbar zu machen, ist ein Teil der Lösung.


----------



## sinchilla (21. September 2021)

Da war der Lobbyist der Geldautomatenfraktion wohl erfolgreich...wenn man mit Kreditkarte zahlt, gibt man im gleichen Maße seine Daten preis wie bei App XY , nur jemand anderes verdient damit Geld.

Aber in diesem Staate läuft einiges falsch bzw nicht im Sinne des Volkes.

Die vergangenen zwei Jahre setzen dem wilden Treiben aber die Krone auf.

Wer sich diesbezüglich weiterbilden möchte, dem empfehle ich das Buch "Die erdrückte Freiheit" von Wolfgang Kubicki (Vizepräsident des deutschen Bundestages) er bringt sehr gut auf den Punkt wie diverse Organe im Staatsapparat weit außerhalb ihrer Kompetenz walten.


----------



## AfFelix (21. September 2021)

Interessant finde ich wie hier E-Fuels noch einmal in dem Artikel angesprochen werden.
E-Fuels im Automobilerkehr sind totaler Schwachsinn. Der Strombedarf ist ggü H²Autos viel höher. Und selbst diese sind nicht effizient ggü dem E-Auto.
Wir sollten mit der Energie H² produzieren und den unser Industrie zur Verfügung stellen.
Alles andere ist Wirtschaftsschädigend.

E-Fuels haben nur eine Daseinsberchtigung: Im Flugverkehr. Nun gut es gibt immer eine Lobby die für Schwachsinn kämpft. Es ist einfache Mathematik.


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das mag ja richtig sein und wäre auch keiner weiteren Überlegung wert, wenn das E-Auto die perfekte Lösung wäre. Aber allein alle PKW in D gegen E-Autos zu tauschen, wäre erstmal ein Schritt in die komplett falsche Richtung. Die vorhanden Fahrzeuge und Infrastuktur aber mit sauberem Sprit weiter nutzbar zu machen, ist ein Teil der Lösung.




Für viele, vielleicht 90% der Nutzer, ist so eine E-Karre die perfekte Nutzung. Zudem haben wir überhaupt keinen "grünen" Strom über um uns die Spielchen mit E-Fuels erlauben zu können.
Alle Dächer voll mit PV und überall, wo es nur geht, 8-10A Schnarchlader (an jeder Straßenlampe oder in Parkbuchten etc).
Man benötigt keine fette Wallbox bzw. einen hohen Ladestrom um die paar km am Tage über Nacht aufzuladen.

Wir haben die Technik.. und die Infrastruktur wenn der Wille da ist.


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## P1Jay (21. September 2021)

Ich bin ein großer Freund von Vielfältigkeit: Das neue zu tun ohne das alte zu lassen.
Heisst: Warum immer alles auf eine Karte setzen? Man kann Wasserstoff und E-Fuels nutzen ohne auf Batterien zu verzichten. Die Entwicklung und der Forschungsfortschritt wird zeigen wer das Rennen macht bzw. was sich wo (Stichwort Flug, Schiene, Straße) durchsetzt oder sinnvoller ist.

Gleiches stößt mir beim grünen Strom auf. Warum muss mit der Brechstange das Windrad sein? Es gibt doch auch andere Wege ohne das Problem mit Abstandregeln oder Krankheiten durch Infraschall.


----------



## sfc (21. September 2021)

AfFelix schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich wie hier E-Fuels noch einmal in dem Artikel angesprochen werden.
> E-Fuels im Automobilerkehr sind totaler Schwachsinn. Der Strombedarf ist ggü H²Autos viel höher. Und selbst diese sind nicht effizient ggü dem E-Auto.
> Wir sollten mit der Energie H² produzieren und den unser Industrie zur Verfügung stellen.
> Alles andere ist Wirtschaftsschädigend.
> ...



Aktuell haben wir die Situation, dass zu bestimmten Zeiten unser Stromnetz von Flatterstrom geflutet wird und keiner weiß, wohin damit. Umgekehrt ist zu anderen Uhrzeiten wieder viel zu wenig Strom da, da kein Wind weht, und wir müssen diesen teuer aus Atom- und Kohlekraftwerken aus den Nachbarländern importieren. E-Fuels und Wasserstoff machen vor diesem Hintergrund sehr wohl Sinn. Wenn man sich vor Strom nicht retten kann, ist es letztendlich nicht so tragisch, dass der Wirkungsgrad bescheiden ist. In diesen Zeitfenstern kann man ohne Probleme E-Fuels herstellen. Das ist allemal besser, als den Strom zu vernichten oder ans Ausland zu verschenken. Man muss die Produktionszeitfenster nur richtig timen.


----------



## Khabarak (21. September 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das mag ja richtig sein und wäre auch keiner weiteren Überlegung wert, wenn das E-Auto die perfekte Lösung wäre. Aber allein alle PKW in D gegen E-Autos zu tauschen, wäre erstmal ein Schritt in die komplett falsche Richtung. Die vorhanden Fahrzeuge und Infrastuktur aber mit sauberem Sprit weiter nutzbar zu machen, ist ein Teil der Lösung.


Es spricht ja niemand davon, die vorhandenen Verbrenner gleich zu verbieten.
Ich selbst hab nen kleinen E_Flitzer für die Stadt und einen Touareg für alles, was mehr Raum und / oder auch eine AHK braucht. 

Audi und Co. wollen in 9 Jahren das letzte Verbrenner Modell entwickelt haben.. inklusive Facelift wird das dann bis 2036 / 39 zum Kauf stehen. Dann noch 13 Jahre Lebenszeit... das wäre dann 2052.
In der Zeit kann man locker die Infrastruktur langsam umbauen. Tankstellen werden auch dann nicht komplett verschwinden, aber man braucht dann keine 12 Säulen für Verbrenner mehr, sondern noch 1-2, während der Platz dann für H2, oder E-Lader / Batterie Tauscher genutzt wird. 
Es gab eine Zeit komplett ohne Tankstellen für Benzin bzw. Diesel.. auch da musste irgendwann mal was aufgebaut werden, während die alten Kutschenhöfe langsam an Bedeutung verloren.


----------



## Willforce (21. September 2021)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich immer am Kraftsoff hochgezogen wird?!?!
Der Feinstaub welcher durch Bremsen und Reifen verursacht wird ist wesentlich höher.
Aber Industrie und Politik verdrehen den Leuten wieder und wieder den Kopf und schüren Ängste...
Funktioniert ja auch super wenn das Volk wie eine Herde Kühe funktioniert.

Bin ich froh, dass einen guten zuverlässigen Diesel fahre!


----------



## AfFelix (21. September 2021)

sfc schrieb:


> Aktuell haben wir die Situation, dass zu bestimmten Zeiten unser Stromnetz von Flatterstrom geflutet wird und keiner weiß, wohin damit. Umgekehrt ist zu anderen Uhrzeiten wieder viel zu wenig Strom da, da kein Wind weht, und wir müssen diesen teuer aus Atom- und Kohlekraftwerken aus den Nachbarländern importieren. E-Fuels und Wasserstoff machen vor diesem Hintergrund sehr wohl Sinn. Wenn man sich vor Strom nicht retten kann, ist es letztendlich nicht so tragisch, dass der Wirkungsgrad bescheiden ist. In diesen Zeitfenstern kann man ohne Probleme E-Fuels herstellen. Das ist allemal besser, als den Strom zu vernichten oder ans Ausland zu verschenken. Man muss die Produktionszeitfenster nur richtig timen.



Also "Flatterstrom" deuttet ja schon auf deine Meinung hin...

Strom ist eine Mangelware.

Ich hab auch nie gesagt das H² kein Sinn macht. Wir brauchen extrem viel H² für Industrie in vielen Bereichen.
Das ist viel Wichtiger als das H²-Auto.

E-Fuels für Autos sind noch einmal deutlich ineffizienter als H²-Autos und den Vergleich zu E-Autos brauchen wir garnicht erst zu ziehen.
E-Fuels machen im Flugverkehr Sinn, da haben wir momentan keine Alternative.

Du schreibst man soll dann E-Fuels herstellen wenn Strom über ist.
Erstmal sollten die Leute dann ihre Elektro Autos aufladen. Das ist viel effizienter.

Dann kommt die H² Produktion die ist nämlich auch wichtiger und effizienter.

Als letztes dann kann man E-fuels herstellen.



Willforce schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sich immer am Kraftsoff hochgezogen wird?!?!
> Der Feinstaub welcher durch Bremsen und Reifen verursacht wird ist wesentlich höher.
> Aber Industrie und Politik verdrehen den Leuten wieder und wieder den Kopf und schüren Ängste...
> Funktioniert ja auch super wenn das Volk wie eine Herde Kühe funktioniert.
> ...



Kann man am Reifenabrieb was ändern? Eher wenig.

Am Kraftstoff? Ja den kann man komplett Umweltfreundlich gestalten.

Super wie die Diesellobby Ängste vor besserer Technik schürt


----------



## henric (21. September 2021)

Wenn es nach Laschet gehen würde müsste man an den Ladesäulen mit dem Kohlepfennig bezahlen, weil sein Vater ja ... .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Da war der Lobbyist der Geldautomatenfraktion wohl erfolgreich...wenn man mit Kreditkarte zahlt, gibt man im gleichen Maße seine Daten preis wie bei App XY , nur jemand anderes verdient damit Geld.



Niemand verbietet weiterhin die Nutzung einer App. Oder den Einbau einer Möglichkeit zur Barzahlung. Aber dank dem Gesetz ist es jetzt zumindest theoretisch möglich, Batterieauto zu fahren, ohne seine Daten neben dem Autohersteller, dem Stromanbieter, dem Ladesäulenbetreiber und der Bank auch noch an Google und Apple verschenken zu müssen. Zugegebenermaßen ein sehr, sehr kleiner Schritt - aber einer in die richtige Richtung.




AfFelix schrieb:


> E-Fuels im Automobilerkehr sind totaler Schwachsinn. Der Strombedarf ist ggü H²Autos viel höher. Und selbst diese sind nicht effizient ggü dem E-Auto.



Wie erst kürzlich geschrieben:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Und wenn du im Winter nicht nur lokal fahren wirst, dann wird es sogar einen saisonalen Speicher brauchen und spätestens dann haben Batterieautos ein Problem, mit e-Fuels oder H2 mitzuhalten. Denn die Kette
> Somerüberschuss => p2g/p2l => Brennstoffzelle+Elektromotor/Verbrenner => Straße
> ist effizienter als die Kette
> Somerüberschuss => p2g/p2l => Brennstoffzelle/Verbrenner+Generator => Stromnetz => Pufferbatterie am Schnelllader => Traktionsbatterie im Auto => Elektromotor => Straße



Da gemäß langfristiger Strategie ja jeder zu Hause an einem eigenen Anschluss laden soll (muss man ja nur 50% der Städte komplett abreißen und neubaun für), geht es bei Bezahlsystemen an Ladesäulen gerade auch um die Fernstraßen und hohe Reichweiten, womit Batterieautos sowieso so ihre Probleme haben.


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. September 2021)

> das gesundheitsschädliche Kohlenstoff



das klimaschädliche Kohlenstoffdioxid?


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2021)

Ich lache mich schlapp...
Das war es dann wohl mit dem Traum, man könne an jeder Straßenlaterne sein E aufladen oder wird es da dann auch Zahlterminals geben also an jeder Laterne? Oder was war mit der Dose im Boden, muss ich mich dann hinknien um die Karte in den Boden zu stecken und was ist dann im Winter, NFC Zahlung, falls der Schnee nicht zu hoch ist? 

Lol lol lol...

MfG


SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Antiquiert? Ernsthaft?
> Das Terminal wird sicher auch Kontaktlos gehen und solche Karten gibt es erst seit ~3-4 Jahren für die breite Masse.


Bei der Argumentation geht es vor allem darum, dass man alternative Konzepte, wie zum Beispiel das Laden über Laternenmasten, die es schon gibt, so nicht umsetzen kann, da man diese dann mit einem Terminal ausstatten muss.

MfG


----------



## badiceman66 (21. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich lache mich schlapp...
> Das war es dann wohl mit dem Traum, man könne an jeder Straßenlaterne sein E aufladen oder wird es da dann auch Zahlterminals geben also an jeder Laterne? Oder was war mit der Dose im Boden, muss ich mich dann hinknien um die Karte in den Boden zu stecken und was ist dann im Winter, NFC Zahlung, falls der Schnee nicht zu hoch ist?
> 
> Lol lol lol...
> ...


du glaubst auch jeden grünen  mist den man dir vorsetzt ,laden an laternenmasten wird es so in der form wie du es dir denkst niemals geben  ,schon alleine aus sicherheitsgründen wegen spannung usw 
konzept trifft realität  ->  realität gewinnt zu 100%


----------



## Lotto (21. September 2021)

Watschnburli schrieb:


> Hip hip stromar! Was soll dieser Humbug mit alle sollen e-Autos fahren. Die können doch gar nicht alle geladen werden. Vor allem nicht in der Stadt! Aber die Verordnung kling zumindest sinnvoll!


Die meisten Säulen entstehen ja wahrscheinlich zur Zeit auch in den "Ladeparks" an den Raststätten. Die ganzen E-Fanboys (welche alle noch existierenden Nachteile schönreden) finden es ja absolut normal, dass man bei einer 800km Fahrt 4 Ladestops a 30-40 Minuten einlegen muss. "Macht man ja eh um nen Kaffee zu trinken" ist dann immer das "Argument". Komisch wenn ich 800km am Stück fahre mache ich eine Pause a 15 Minuten (nämlich um auf Klo zu gehen).

Wobei ich auch schon Fotos gesehen habe, wo selbst Ladeparks mit 10 Säulen und mehr an Raststätten komplett belegt waren. Da darfst dann auch noch die 30 Minuten vom vorher wartenden "mitwarten". Ach muss das spassig sein.


DaStash schrieb:


> Ich lache mich schlapp...
> Das war es dann wohl mit dem Traum, man könne an jeder Straßenlaterne sein E aufladen oder wird es da dann auch Zahlterminals geben also an jeder Laterne? Oder was war mit der Dose im Boden, muss ich mich dann hinknien um die Karte in den Boden zu



Das mit dem Aufladen an Laternen ist doch eh ne Schnappsidee die niemals so kommt (einfach zu viele Probleme bzw. Situationen wo es nicht gehen würde). Oder hast du schon auch nur eine solche Säule jemals gesehen?


----------



## The-GeForce (21. September 2021)

Kartenzahlung an der Ladesäule? Ich hab noch kein E-Auto und bin eher schockiert zu erfahren, dass es bisher noch nicht geht. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee einer Ladekarte oder einer App ja ganz nett. Aber es gibt so viele verschiedene Ladesäulenanbieter (nextmove redet immer passend vom Tarifdschungel), dass es doch einen gemeinsamen Nenner geben sollte, wie beispielsweise eine EC-Karte.

Was die Diskussion hier angeht:
Ich verstehe diese furchtbare Angst vor dem E-Auto nicht. Neulich hatte ich mit einem Verwandten eine hitzige Diskussion. Er beschwert sich bitterlich, dass wir in Deutschland nicht technologieoffen seien. Warum gibt es keine Brennstoffzellen-Autos? Warum keine E-Fuels? Böses Cobalt und Lithium!
Gleichzeitig wird vor grundlegenden Fakten die Augen verschlossen:
1) Es gibt Brennstoffzellen-Fahrzeuge. Jeder, der so etwas will, kann bei Hyundai oder Toyota eines ordern. Ist kein Problem, wenn man das Geld dafür hat. Und wer so viel Geld für so ein Auto ausgibt, dem tun auch die fehlenden Fördergelder nicht weh. Wobei ich gar nicht sicher weiß, ob H2 nicht auch den Umweltbonus bekommt. Warum sind die Dinger so teuer? Das liegt nur zu einem Teil an den Skaleneffekten. Zu einem Großteil liegt es daran, dass eine Brennstoffzelle sehr teuer ist und vor allem der 700 (oder mehr) bar Wasserstofftank ein extrem schwieriges Bauteil in der Fertigung ist. Da gibt es keinen Spielraum für Fehler, sonst ist das Ding undicht. Und nicht zuletzt braucht man auch für ein H2-Auto einen nicht ganz kleinen Akku. Denn Brennstoffzellen haben einen großen Nachteil: Sie mögen keine Lastwechsel. Am besten werden sie bei einem konstanten Betriebspunkt gehalten. Eben wie ein Verbrenner, der seinen maximalen Wirkungsgrad auch bei einer fixen Drehzahl hat.  Und da man nicht unterstellt, dass das Auto permanent bei maximaler Last gefahren wird, braucht es eine recht große Traktionsbatterie. So gesehen ist ein Wasserstoffauto auch nur ein Hybrid, bei dem eben der Verbrennungsmotor durch die Brennstoffzelle getauscht wird, deren Wirkungsweise übrigens "kalte Verbrennung" genannt wird.
Ich persönlich bin ehrlich gesagt auch ganz froh, wenn sich diese Technik nicht für den normalen Bürger durchsetzt. Denn auch wenn Ingenieure unfassbar viel Aufwand betreiben um die Wasserstofftankstellen idiotensicher auszulegen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es mit einem hinreichenden Mangel an gesundem Menschenverstand und Respekt vor der Technik an einer solchen Tankstelle zu unvorhergesehenen Ereignissen kommen wird. Benzin und Diesel bekommt man nicht annähernd so schnell in Brand gesetzt wie Wasserstoff. In einer frischen Dieselpfütze ohne Gasatmosphäre darüber kann man eine brennende Zigarette fallen lassen, ohne dass etwas passiert.
2) E-Fuels: Auf dem Papier eine tolle Sache. Wenn man einen naturwissenschaftlichen Werdegang hat und mit Enthalpie rechnen kann, kann man schnell nachweisen, warum das keine gute Idee ist. Selbst wenn wir unterstellen, dass wir heute, am 21.9.2021 noch zu viel Strom hätten, kann man schon jetzt sicher sagen, dass das in wenigen Jahren nicht mehr der Fall sein wird. Denn wir werden absolut alles dafür brauchen um die Industrie zu versorgen, wenn diese keine Kohle, Öl und Gas mehr verfeuern darf oder soll. Das wird immer gerne vergessen: z. B. die BASF in Ludwigshafen hat mehr als ein Kraftwerk. Die Chemiepark in Krefeld-Uerdingen betreibt im Moment noch ein Kohlekraftwerk (wird bald auf Gas umgestellt) und in den übrigen Chemieparks am Rhein sieht es kaum besser aus. Und das ist nicht die Stahlindustrie! Diese Werke brauchen 15 bar Dampf um die Reaktoren zu heizen. Das braucht unfassbar viel Strom, wenn man nichts verfeuern will. Summa Summarum: Wir haben keinen Strom über, um in halbwegs sinnvoller Menge E-Fuels für den PKW-Verkehr bereit zu stellen. Außer wir schaffen unsere Industrie ab und schicken sie nach China.
3) E-Autos sind nicht reisetauglich! Was ist, wenn man nach Italien will und dann am Brenner ohne Strom liegen bleibt: Aktuell ist es tatsächlich so, dass man sich als normaler Bürger mit mittlerem Einkommen kaum einen Wagen leisten kann, der locker 500km am Stück auf der Autobahn fahren kann. Muss man aber auch nicht! Wenn unser Verbrenner (der keine 10k km im Jahr gefahren wird) heute Schrott wäre, würde ich nach einem E-Auto in der Größe eines Golf suchen und wenn ich wirklich in die Verlegenheit käme, mit dem Auto in Urlaub fahren zu wollen, würde ich mir einfach bei einer Autovermietung einen Diesel-Kombi mit Dachbox für die Zeit leihen. Auf der Langstrecke ist ein moderner Diesel noch immer ein sehr effizientes Reiseauto, wenn man nicht ein paar hundert Kilo Ballast mitführt, einfach weil es ein SUV sein muss.
4) Rohstoffe: Eines meiner Lieblingsargumente der E-Auto-Gegner. Cobalt ist ja so böse und das Lithium erst! Dabei wird gerne ausgeblendet, was bei Verbrennern schon seit mehr als hundert Jahren normal ist. So wurden beispielsweise früher die Abfälle der Gusswerke, also Schlacke und schwefelhaltige Reste, in die nächsten Flüsse eingeleitet und haben Mensch und Umwelt vergiftet (passiert in Billiglohnländern wie China und Indien noch heute). In den Katalysatoren von Verbrennern finden sich unter anderem Platin, Palladium und noch ein paar andere sehr seltene Metalle. Die wurden in den letzten Jahrzehnten schon unter menschenverachtenden Bedingungen abgebaut und es hat niemanden interessiert!
Leider ist mir keine Quelle bekannt, welche die Eingriffe in die Natur für einen Verbrenner und für ein E-Auto gegenüber gestellt hätte. Es würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn der Verbrenner da gar nicht so gut weg käme.
Die Eingriffe in die Natur für das Lithium sind nicht schön, aber auch hier nichts neues: Das wird schon seit Jahrzehnten so gemacht. Dass die Produktion jetzt hochgefahren wird, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es nichts neues ist. Die Rohstoffdiskussion ist eine üble Heuchelei. Wer damit nicht leben kann/will, darf kein Auto fahren. Und davon abgesehen: Es steht von mindestens einer Firma eine Technologie bereit, welche Lithium effizienter, billiger und naturschonender gewinnen kann als das bislang etablierte Verfahren über das Verdampfen von Wasser. Da wird sich in den nächsten 2 bis 5 Jahren noch richtig was tun.

Viele Leute sind einfach viel zu engstirnig bei dem Thema. Wenn wir im Mobilitätssektor wirklich zu CO2-Einsparungen kommen wollen, wird die Menschheit das Thema Mobilität schlicht anders denken müssen. Das machen z. B. jene, die schon heute auf ein Auto-Abo setzen und je nach Bedarf alle paar Monate ein anderes Auto fahren. Mal ein Kleinwagen, mal ein SUV und dann vielleicht auch mal 2 Monate gar kein Auto, weil sie es nicht brauchen.

Das Thema E-Mobilität ist ein hitziges Thema und jeder hat das gute Recht, dagegen zu sein. Ich kämpfe nur dafür, dass die Leute aus den richtigen Gründen dafür oder dagegen sind.


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2021)

badiceman66 schrieb:


> du glaubst auch jeden grünen  mist den man dir vorsetzt ,laden an laternenmasten wird es so in der form wie du es dir denkst niemals geben  ,schon alleine aus sicherheitsgründen wegen spannung usw
> konzept trifft realität  ->  realität gewinnt zu 100%


Warum so aggressiv und wie kommst du darauf, dass das meine Idee oder Intension war?
Viel mehr beziehe ich mich auf einen PCGH Thread, wo eben genau das als Lösung für das städtische Ladeproblem debattiert wurde, was mit Hilfe dieser Entscheidung definitiv vom Tisch fällt. Also, kannst wieder entspannt durchatmen.

MfG


----------



## Lotto (21. September 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese furchtbare Angst vor dem E-Auto nicht. Neulich hatte ich mit einem Verwandten eine hitzige Diskussion.


Die "Angst" ist, dass Verbrenner irgendwann verboten sind, es aber keine praktikablen Lösungen für alle gibt. So sieht es nämlich zur Zeit aus. Es gibt nämlich noch keine " wirkliche Lösung" des Ladeproblems.

Zur Zeit läuft es mit meinem Benziner so: 600km fahren, tank leer, 5 Minuten tanken, 600km fahren,...

Ich will und werde keine 30 Minuten mit einem E-Auto warten oder sonstige Kunststücke ausführen. Für Eigenheimbesitzer mag es zur Zeit schon praktikabel sein (da sie zuhause laden können), aber selbst die sind dann der Ladeinfrastruktur ausgeliefert wenn es mal weiter weg gesehen soll. Und nein ÖPNV und Fahrrad ist keine gleichwertige Alternative, haben massive Nachteile und demenstprechend kommen diese nicht in Frage.


----------



## Khabarak (21. September 2021)

Willforce schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sich immer am Kraftsoff hochgezogen wird?!?!
> Der Feinstaub welcher durch Bremsen und Reifen verursacht wird ist wesentlich höher.
> Aber Industrie und Politik verdrehen den Leuten wieder und wieder den Kopf und schüren Ängste...
> Funktioniert ja auch super wenn das Volk wie eine Herde Kühe funktioniert.
> ...


Man könnte auch mal auf die Idee kommen, auf "Whataboutism" zu verzichten, und dann einfach mal an den Stellschrauben arbeiten, die man vergleichsweise einfach beeinfliussen kann - vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass man zu gegebener Zeit auch an den anderen Stellschrauben drehen muss. Allerdings ist der Ersatz von abreibenden Bremsklötzen und ebensolchen Reifen nicht gerade trivial, wenn man noch Haftung der Reifen und Bremswirkung der Bremsen haben will.
Alternativ könnte man jedem Auto einen 1t Anker beilegen, um zu bremsen.
Edit: An der Haftungsproblematik der Reifen hat man dann allerdings auch noch nichts getan



The-GeForce schrieb:


> E-Autos sind nicht reisetauglich! Was ist, wenn man nach Italien will und dann am Brenner ohne Strom liegen bleibt: Aktuell ist es tatsächlich so, dass man sich als normaler Bürger mit mittlerem Einkommen kaum einen Wagen leisten kann, der locker 500km am Stück auf der Autobahn fahren kann.


Es gibt aktuell kein einziges E-Auto, dass auf der Autobahn 500km Reichweite schafft. (Es sei denn, man fährt auf der Autobahn nur die 60km/h Mindestgeschwindigkeit)
Die angegebenen Reichweiten sind immer im Mix zu sehen und eher Idealwerte

Edit:


Lotto schrieb:


> Die "Angst" ist, dass Verbrenner irgendwann verboten sind, es aber keine praktikablen Lösungen für alle gibt. So sieht es nämlich zur Zeit aus. Es gibt nämlich noch keine " wirkliche Lösung" des Ladeproblems.
> 
> Zur Zeit läuft es mit meinem Benziner so: 600km fahren, tank leer, 5 Minuten tanken, 600km fahren,...
> 
> Ich will und werde keine 30 Minuten mit einem E-Auto warten oder sonstige Kunststücke ausführen. Für Eigenheimbesitzer mag es zur Zeit schon praktikabel sein (da sie zuhause laden können), aber selbst die sind dann der Ladeinfrastruktur ausgeliefert wenn es mal weiter weg gesehen soll. Und nein ÖPNV und Fahrrad ist keine gleichwertige Alternative, haben massive Nachteile und demenstprechend kommen diese nicht in Frage.



Die Verbrenner werden sicher nicht vor 2060 verboten, denn bis dahin sind noch neue Fahrzeugentwicklungen geplant. 
Ich seh das Elektroauto auch noch nicht tauglich für die Langstrecke.
Letztens bin ich beim Laden meiner ZOE zwei Holländern begegnet, die mit ihrem e-tron aus Italien kamen und 3-4 Stunden länger brauchten, als mit dem Verbrenner (kann mich nicht mehr an die genaue Zeit erinnern.. müsste irgendwo in einem alten Post von mir stehen).
Von der reinen Praxistauglichkeit sehe ich auf der Langstrecke definitiv H2 vor BEVs. Das Betanken ist selbst mit Wartezeit an einer der wenigen H2 Säulen deutlich schneller, als das Laden eines E-Autos.


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Und wenn du im Winter nicht nur lokal fahren wirst, dann wird es sogar einen saisonalen Speicher brauchen und spätestens dann haben Batterieautos ein Problem, mit e-Fuels oder H2 mitzuhalten. Denn die Kette
> Somerüberschuss => p2g/p2l => Brennstoffzelle+Elektromotor/Verbrenner => Straße
> ist effizienter als die Kette
> Somerüberschuss => p2g/p2l => Brennstoffzelle/Verbrenner+Generator => Stromnetz => Pufferbatterie am Schnelllader => Traktionsbatterie im Auto => Elektromotor => Straße





Fehlt da oben nicht noch der Transport und Lagerung für H2 und E-Fuels? Warum wird das unterschlagen und auch die Emissonen die dabei entstehen. Schon mal nachgesehen was ein Strombedarf alleine eine H2 Tankstelle jeden Tag benötigt wird auch wenn keine Betankung stattfindet?
Und warum Pufferbatterie am Schnelllader? Die meisten Nutzer sind Pendler, und ich kenne kaum jemand der Morgens kurz vor der Arbeit eben schnell zum Schnellader fährt sondern eher direkt (zu hause) lädt.

Davon ab kann viel Energie auch in Haushalte gespeichert werden, nicht umsonst werden Hausspeicher immer populärer und günstiger... gerade mit eigener PV die Patentlösung um Kosten zu sparen.
Zudem gibt es auch Schwungradspeicher,die absolut Zyklenfest sind...wäre ideal zur Stromspeicherung im großes Stil und um Lastspitzen abzufangen.

Ist aber alles nicht gewollt, da die schmierige Verbrennerkiste einfach immer das Beste ist... ja ja. Leben in der Bubble, irgendwann merkt der letzte Idiot das man Geld nicht atmen kann.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Khabarak (21. September 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Fehlt da oben nicht noch der Transport und Lagerung für H2 und E-Fuels? Warum wird das unterschlagen und auch die Emissonen die dabei entstehen. Schon mal nachgesehen was ein Strombedarf alleine eine H2 Tankstelle jeden Tag benötigt wird auch wenn keine Betankung stattfindet?


Hast du da Zahlen zur Hand?
Auf die Schnelle hab ich nichts gefunden.. allerdings muss ich auch nebenher suchen.


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Und warum Pufferbatterie am Schnelllader? Die meisten Nutzer sind Pendler, und ich kenne kaum jemand der Morgens kurz vor der Arbeit eben schnell zum Schnellader fährt sondern eher direkt (zu hause) lädt.


Weil ein Großteil der Bevölkerung eben keine Eigenheimbesitzer sind und nicht entsprechend zH laden können? 

MfG


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

badiceman66 schrieb:


> du glaubst auch jeden grünen  mist den man dir vorsetzt ,laden an laternenmasten wird es so in der form wie du es dir denkst niemals geben  ,schon alleine aus sicherheitsgründen wegen spannung usw
> konzept trifft realität  ->  realität gewinnt zu 100%











						Aufbau von 320 Laternen-Ladepunkten in Dortmund gestartet - electrive.net
					

Im Rahmen des Projekts NOX-Block sollen in Dortmund 320 Laternen-Ladepunkte entstehen. Die ersten 25 Exemplare sind nun betriebsbereit. Die Hardware liefert Ebee Smart Technologies, die Installation übernimmt das Konsortium StraBelDo (Straßenbeleuchtung Dortmund). ++ Dieser Beitrag wurde...




					www.electrive.net
				





In London gibt es ähnliches...




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Aufbau von 320 Laternen-Ladepunkten in Dortmund gestartet - electrive.net
> 
> 
> Im Rahmen des Projekts NOX-Block sollen in Dortmund 320 Laternen-Ladepunkte entstehen. Die ersten 25 Exemplare sind nun betriebsbereit. Die Hardware liefert Ebee Smart Technologies, die Installation übernimmt das Konsortium StraBelDo (Straßenbeleuchtung Dortmund). ++ Dieser Beitrag wurde...
> ...


Tja, das war es dann aber auch, alle neuen Lader/Laderprojekte brauchen dann ein Kartenterminal... 

MfG


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Weil ein Großteil der Bevölkerung eben keine Eigenheimbesitzer sind und nicht entsprechend zH laden können?
> 
> MfG




Ein Großteil der (arbeitenden) Bevölkerung sind nunmal Pendler...und die fahren keine 200km am Tag. Es gib kein Grund an einen Schnellader zu laden wenn vor Ort eine einfache Lademöglichkeit vorhanden ist.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, das war es dann aber auch, alle neuen Lader/Laderprojekte brauchen dann ein Kartenterminal...
> 
> MfG




Ich weiß nicht warum immer nur halbgares Zeugs verbreitet wird...

1. § 4 wird wie folgt geändert:
a) Satz 2 Nummer 2 wird wie folgt gefasst:
„2. an dem jeweiligen Ladepunkt oder in dessen unmittelbarer Nähe 
a) die für den bargeldlosen Zahlungsvorgang erforderliche Authentifizierung er-
möglicht und
b) einen kontaktlosen Zahlungsvorgang mindestens mittels eines gängigen De-
bit- und Kreditkartensystems durch Vorhalten einer Karte mit der Fähigkeit zur
Nahfeldkommunikation anbietet.“
b) Die folgenden Sätze werden angefügt:
„Im Fall von Satz 2 Nummer 2 kann die Bezahlung zusätzlich mittels eines gän-
gigen  webbasierten  Systems  ermöglicht  werden,  wenn  die  Menüführung  auf
Deutsch und Englisch verfügbar ist und mindestens eine Variante des Zugangs
zu  einem  webbasierten  Bezahlsystem  kostenlos  ermöglicht  wird.  §  270a  des
Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs bleibt unberührt.“

*UND*
Nach Absatz 3 wird folgender Absatz 4 eingefügt:
„(4) Ladepunkte, die vor dem 1. Juli 2023 in Betrieb genommen worden sind, 
sind von den Anforderungen nach § 4 Satz 2 Nummer 2 ausgenommen.“ 

Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## mihi83 (21. September 2021)

Ob das ein besonders schlauer bzw nachhaltiger Schachzug ist bezweifle ich. Im schlimmsten Fall erreicht man dadurch das weniger Anbieter Ladesäulen bauen weil Sie vor den Mehrkosten zurückschrecken und der Netzausbau somit verzögert wird. Auf wen diese Kosten (teilweise) abgewälzt werden ist doch auch klar.
Ein Smartphone hat doch heute jeder und immer dabei, Zahlung über PayPal und Co.

Sorry wenn ich es so direkt ausdrücke: Man muss aufhören bei so zukunftsweisenden und wichtigen Themen auf solche "P****l" zu hören die in den 60ern und 70ern geboren wurden, man muss dem heutigen und zukünftigen Zeitgeist folgen.

Idealfall wäre ja die Tesla Lösung: Ich fahre zum Supercharger, stöpsle mein Fahrzeug an und die Abrechnung beginnt automatisch... Ohne einloggen, scannen, zahlen, etc...


----------



## The-GeForce (21. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die "Angst" ist, dass Verbrenner irgendwann verboten sind, es aber keine praktikablen Lösungen für alle gibt. So sieht es nämlich zur Zeit aus. Es gibt nämlich noch keine " wirkliche Lösung" des Ladeproblems.
> 
> Zur Zeit läuft es mit meinem Benziner so: 600km fahren, tank leer, 5 Minuten tanken, 600km fahren,...
> 
> Ich will und werde keine 30 Minuten mit einem E-Auto warten oder sonstige Kunststücke ausführen. Für Eigenheimbesitzer mag es zur Zeit schon praktikabel sein (da sie zuhause laden können), aber selbst die sind dann der Ladeinfrastruktur ausgeliefert wenn es mal weiter weg gesehen soll. Und nein ÖPNV und Fahrrad ist keine gleichwertige Alternative, haben massive Nachteile und demenstprechend kommen diese nicht in Frage.



Das ist doch aber gerade der Punkt: Das verbietet dir doch jetzt, heute in 2021 niemand. Wann sollen keine neuen Verbrenner mehr zugelassen werden? 2035, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf haben. Und selbst das ist noch nicht zu 100% fix. Das sind noch grob 13 Jahre! Das ist einfach irre viel Zeit! Und davon abgesehen: Du darfst auch nach 2035 einen Verbrenner fahren und wirst Diesel/Benzin (zu welchem Preis auch immer) tanken können. Ganz ohne Probleme und mind. europaweit.
Und selbst wenn wir technologischen Fortschritt einmal kurz komplett vergessen: Vielleicht bedeutet Klimaschutz ja auch, dass sehr viele Menschen mal über ihre Befindlichkeiten und vor allem über ihr "ich will nicht" nachdenken müssen. Aber ein globales "nach mir die Sintflut" ist natürlich auch eine Option. Muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## mihi83 (21. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die "Angst" ist, dass Verbrenner irgendwann verboten sind, es aber keine praktikablen Lösungen für alle gibt. So sieht es nämlich zur Zeit aus. Es gibt nämlich noch keine " wirkliche Lösung" des Ladeproblems.
> 
> Zur Zeit läuft es mit meinem Benziner so: 600km fahren, tank leer, 5 Minuten tanken, 600km fahren,...
> 
> Ich will und werde keine 30 Minuten mit einem E-Auto warten oder sonstige Kunststücke ausführen. Für Eigenheimbesitzer mag es zur Zeit schon praktikabel sein (da sie zuhause laden können), aber selbst die sind dann der Ladeinfrastruktur ausgeliefert wenn es mal weiter weg gesehen soll. Und nein ÖPNV und Fahrrad ist keine gleichwertige Alternative, haben massive Nachteile und demenstprechend kommen diese nicht in Frage.


Früher oder später werden Sie "verboten" sein, wobei Sie zu 99% nicht verboten per se sein werden sondern die Neuzulassung verboten sein wird.
Bestehende Fahrzeuge können sicher bis zu ihrem Lebensende gefahren werden, eventuell unter erhöhter steuerlicher Belastung zB.
Aktuell ist es doch schon so das man elektrisch relativ weit kommt und relativ schnell nachladen kann, auch diese Technik wird nicht stehen bleiben und Nachladen wird schneller gehen.

Man muss sich auch auf Neuerungen einlassen und diese Zulassen, nur Blockieren bringt nichts und so kommt man nicht weiter.


----------



## BigBoymann (21. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die "Angst" ist, dass Verbrenner irgendwann verboten sind, es aber keine praktikablen Lösungen für alle gibt. So sieht es nämlich zur Zeit aus. Es gibt nämlich noch keine " wirkliche Lösung" des Ladeproblems.
> 
> Zur Zeit läuft es mit meinem Benziner so: 600km fahren, tank leer, 5 Minuten tanken, 600km fahren,...
> 
> Ich will und werde keine 30 Minuten mit einem E-Auto warten oder sonstige Kunststücke ausführen. Für Eigenheimbesitzer mag es zur Zeit schon praktikabel sein (da sie zuhause laden können), aber selbst die sind dann der Ladeinfrastruktur ausgeliefert wenn es mal weiter weg gesehen soll. Und nein ÖPNV und Fahrrad ist keine gleichwertige Alternative, haben massive Nachteile und demenstprechend kommen diese nicht in Frage.


Absolut typische Panikmache von Menschen die Angst haben, dass man ihnen was wegnimmt! 

1.) Die Lösung eines Ladeproblems sehe ich nachwievor noch nicht. Aktuell sind mehr als genug Säulen für die wenigen Nutzer vorhanden. Ich schaffe es gar, rund 90% meines Bedarfs kostenlos zu decken. Sei es am Supermarkt, sei es an öffentlich geförderten Säulen oder gar bei Energieanbieter, der dies zu Werbezwecken auch noch anbietet. 
Ein Problem habe ich erst dann, wenn mal endlich viele Nutzer umsteigen, dann wird die Zahl der Säulen nicht ausreichen. 

2.) Was du willst und was du wirst, das wird dir die Politik schon beibringen. Niemand wird dir deinen Verbrenner wegnehmen, aber gehe mal davon aus, dass der Verkauf von fossilen Brennstoffen irgendwann eingestellt wird und ich gehe davon aus, dass dies überaschend schnell gehen wird ab dem Jahr 2035. Das wird über den Preis gehen, irgendwann wird man im Bereich E-Fuel billiger sein als beim Sprit und das wird wahrscheinlich bei 3-3,50 EUR der Fall sein (ohne Inflation). Wenn es dir beliebt, kannst du natürlich gerne für 3,5l, also wahrscheinlich so für rund 25 EUR je 100km durch die Gegen nuckeln, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim bezahlen. 

3.) Ladegeschwindigkeiten, auch dieses Thema ist schon oft angesprochen worden. Aktuell sicher immer noch ein Luxusgut, wer viel Ladegeschwindigkeit haben will, muss viel Geld für die Investition in die Hand nehmen. Problem der meisten, sie brauchen es doch gar nicht. Die meisten fahren zur Arbeit und zurück! 50km maximal am Tag, problemlos, sogar ohne Wallbox zu Hause ladbar. Die brauchen nichtmal einen großen Akku, dennoch kaufen alle (da zähle ich mich auch dazu) lieber den großen Akku und "verpesten" damit sinnloserweise die Umwelt. Statt meinen 74kwh Akku, hätte es auch die kleine ShortRange Variante getan. 

Die, die es wirklich brauchen, sind ohnehin zu großen Teilen die, die jetzt schon Schlachtschiffe fahren und A6, 5er, E-Klasse fahren. Das alles in der Dieselvariante. Die können aber auch heute schon problemlos einen Modell S mit 100kwh kaufen und kommen 800km damit, nachladen mit 250kw inbegriffen! 

Verbleibt eine ganz kleine Randgruppe, die sich solche Schiffe nicht leisten können, aber dennoch jeden Tag hunderte von Kilometern abspulen. Seltsamerweise scheint es diese ganz kleine Randgruppe in diesem und anderen Foren quasi nur zu geben. Ich meine der ADAC hat diese Gruppe, inkl. derer die sich auf 100k Autos einlassen könne, auf die wahnwitzige Zahl von unter 2% der Fahrzeugnutzer geschätzt! Damit reden wir in Deutschland von weniger als 1 Mio PKWs! 999.000 davon sind aber schon hier im Forum zu finden. Ich sag mal nur, seltsam!

P.S.
Ich bin schon "weit" weg gefahren und habe überhaupt kein Problem gehabt, es gab schon Vergleiche, wo Benziner, Elektro und Diesel quer durch Deutschland genuckelt sind und die zeitlichen Unterschiede, trotz nachladen oder nachtanken waren im Ziel eher dem Begriff Messtoleranzen zuzuordnen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

Gibt doch H Kennzeichen. Verbrenner wird es auch in 100 Jahren noch geben. Die Frage ist nur, ob es Verbrenner aus den 60erb sind oder welche, die nächstes Jahr gebaut werden.
Bei der ganzen Elektronik von heute tippe ich da auf die 60er.


----------



## BigBoymann (21. September 2021)

mihi83 schrieb:


> Idealfall wäre ja die Tesla Lösung: Ich fahre zum Supercharger, stöpsle mein Fahrzeug an und die Abrechnung beginnt automatisch... Ohne einloggen, scannen, zahlen, etc...


Da wird vornehmlich die deutsche Industrie nicht mitspielen, die machen wieder ihre Apple Allüren daraus und können alles besser. Aber ja, einheitlicher Standard als Protokoll und die Kommunikation erfolgt zwischen Auto und Ladesäule. Man bekommt den Preis angezeigt und kann dann vieleicht noch auswählen, schnell oder langsam laden. Ideale Lösung!


----------



## AfFelix (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt doch H Kennzeichen. Verbrenner wird es auch in 100 Jahren noch geben. Die Frage ist nur, ob es Verbrenner aus den 60erb sind oder welche, die nächstes Jahr gebaut werden.
> Bei der ganzen Elektronik von heute tippe ich da auf die 60er.


Da stimm ich zu  Vor allem laufen einige von denen auch mit Biosprit im Gegensatz zu den heutigen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

AfFelix schrieb:


> Da stimm ich zu  Vor allem laufen einige von denen auch mit Biosprit im Gegensatz zu den heutigen.


Ein Auto ist aus meiner Sicht auch ein Kulturgut. 
Also nicht alle. 
Es gibt Fahrzeuge, die es verdient haben, dass man sie auch in 50 Jahren noch auf der Straße sehen kann.
Natürlich muss man die Gesellschaft verändern, man muss sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann.
Das ist ja nicht nur das Auto. Das  gilt auch für die Ernährung. Wir müssen die Wegwerfgesellschaft hinter uns lassen.


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

AfFelix schrieb:


> Da stimm ich zu  Vor allem laufen einige von denen auch mit Biosprit im Gegensatz zu den heutigen.




Ich habe lange Zeit meinen alten _Vorkammer-Golf_ mit Aldi Salatöl betrieben...Gaudi hat das schon gemacht!  



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das mit dem Aufladen an Laternen ist doch eh ne Schnappsidee die niemals so kommt (einfach zu viele Probleme bzw. Situationen wo es nicht gehen würde). Oder hast du schon auch nur eine solche Säule jemals gesehen?


Jep, in Berlin, Essen, München und Leipzig zum Beispiel. In Essen liefern die Teile 22 kW Leistung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist aus meiner Sicht auch ein Kulturgut.
> Also nicht alle.
> Es gibt Fahrzeuge, die es verdient haben, dass man sie auch in 50 Jahren noch auf der Straße sehen kann.
> Natürlich muss man die Gesellschaft verändern, man muss sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann.
> Das ist ja nicht nur das Auto. Das  gilt auch für die Ernährung. Wir müssen die Wegwerfgesellschaft hinter uns lassen.




Eine Traumkiste!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGsqBaJgc3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sowas sollte nie in die Schrottpresse landen müssen...


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Ripcord (21. September 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Da war der Lobbyist der Geldautomatenfraktion wohl erfolgreich...wenn man mit Kreditkarte zahlt, gibt man im gleichen Maße seine Daten preis wie bei App XY , nur jemand anderes verdient damit Geld.


Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Was alles an Daten bei einer App abgegriffen werden kann ist doch kein Vergleich zu den Daten einer KK. Der Händer bekommt ausschließlich die Kartennummer und das Ablaufdatum der Karte. Nicht mal den Namen erfährt der Händler.

Bei einer App gibt es meistens vollen Zugriff auf das Telefonbuch, den Standort, kompletten Namen mit Anschrift und diverse andere Rechte.

Daher ist die neue Verordnung genau richtig. So wird das bezahlen nicht nur sehr viel einfacher, sondern auch anonymer.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Jep, in Berlin, Essen, München und Leipzig zum Beispiel. In Essen liefern die Teile 22 kW Leistung.


22kW reicht in der Stadt auch völlig aus.
Ich kann gratis in der Firma aufladen. Das ist schon super.
Nichtsdestotrotz kommt nächstes Jahr eine Solaranlage aufs Dach, inklusive Batteriepack. Damit können dann die Elektrowagen zu Hause mit solarstrom aufgeladen werden. Und der Batteriepack stammt von ausgemusterten Autoaskkus. für den Heimgebrauch reichen die noch lange und sind erschwinglich.


----------



## elmobank (21. September 2021)

Reine E-Mobilität ist schön und gut, aber was viele dabei vergessen:
1. Die Produktion des Akkus kostet auch die Umwelt eine Menge, alleine die Gewinnung des Lithiums für die Akkus...
2. Wenn dann jeder seinen Stromer abends ans Netz zum Laden anschließt, dann könnte es auf einmal schnell dunkel werden - für diese zusätzliche Last wird das Netz garantiert nicht ausgelegt sein
3. Die Akkus verbrauchen sich relativ schnell, damit entsteht auch wieder Sondermüll

Im Endeffekt sehe ich die E-Mobilität nur als Zwischenschritt Richtung H2-Mobilität - hier muss aber der Wasserstoff grün prodiziert werden, sonst hat man ungefähr die selbe Bilanz wie beim Verbrenner.
Die Zusätzliche Herausforderung ist natürlich die Lagerung des H2, da normale Tanks dafür nicht ausreichen, aber selbst das ist eigentlich kein Problem - alte Tanks bei den Tankstellen raus und die neuen rein -fertig.

Aber ich stelle mir das leider wohl etwas zu einfach vor...
Mal sehen, was die Zukunft so bringen wird....


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> 1. Die Produktion des Akkus kostet auch die Umwelt eine Menge, alleine die Gewinnung des Lithiums für die Akkus...
> 2. Wenn dann jeder seinen Stromer abends ans Netz zum Laden anschließt, dann könnte es auf einmal schnell dunkel werden - für diese zusätzliche Last wird das Netz garantiert nicht ausgelegt sein
> 3. Die Akkus verbrauchen sich relativ schnell, damit entsteht auch wieder Sondermüll


1. Alles geht auf Kosten der Umweltbilanz. Man kann auch kein Windkraftwerk ohne die Ausnutzung der Erde herstellen.
Aber man muss was ändern, denn so weiter geht nicht mehr.

2. Nein. Das Stromnetz ist ja geschützt. Die Ladeleistung sinkt dann.

3. So schnell verbrauchen die sich nun auch nicht. Lass dir von den Öllobbyisten keinen Bären aufbinden.


----------



## mihi83 (21. September 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Reine E-Mobilität ist schön und gut, aber was viele dabei vergessen:
> 1. Die Produktion des Akkus kostet auch die Umwelt eine Menge, alleine die Gewinnung des Lithiums für die Akkus...
> 2. Wenn dann jeder seinen Stromer abends ans Netz zum Laden anschließt, dann könnte es auf einmal schnell dunkel werden - für diese zusätzliche Last wird das Netz garantiert nicht ausgelegt sein
> 3. Die Akkus verbrauchen sich relativ schnell, damit entsteht auch wieder Sondermüll
> ...


1. Ist durchaus ein Problem an welchem aber gearbeitet wird. Die Batterietechnik ist doch eh schon seit Jahren Gegenstand intensivster Forschung.
2. Da Abends/Nachts (vor allem Nachts) tendenziell weniger Verbraucher laufen als Tagsüber sehe ich hier weniger Probleme im Netz wenn es Intelligent genutzt wird. Auch muss und wird nicht jeder seinen Stromer täglich laden (ich gehe ja auch nicht täglich tanken)
3. Tesla zB gibt auf seine Akkus 8 Jahre oder ca 190000km Garantie. Ich habe von Fahrern gehört die mit weit über 300000 km Mnochimmer mit ihrem ersten Akkupack unterwegs sind und für ein 2nd Life als zB lokaler Speicher einer PV Anlage ist auch gesorgt.
Sinnvollerweise werden ausgediente Akkus dann noch gut aus ausgiebig Recyclet


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

mihi83 schrieb:


> 3. Tesla zB gibt auf seine Akkus 8 Jahre oder ca 190000km Garantie. Ich habe von Fahrern gehört die mit weit über 300000 km Mnochimmer mit ihrem ersten Akkupack unterwegs sind und für ein 2nd Life als zB lokaler Speicher einer PV Anlage ist auch gesorgt.
> Sinnvollerweise werden ausgediente Akkus dann noch gut aus ausgiebig Recyclet


Die Akkus von meinem Zoe (knapp 1 Jahr alt) sind noch bei 100% und ich lade die 2-3x die Woche auf (lange Strecke Arbeit/Heim). Alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (21. September 2021)

Inzwischen kann ich die Menschen von früher verstehen, die Angst vor dem Umstieg von Kutschen auf Automobile hatten.

Heutzutage ist meine Angst eher von Automobilen wieder auf Kutschen umsteigen zu müssen.


----------



## Ripcord (21. September 2021)

mihi83 schrieb:


> Ob das ein besonders schlauer bzw nachhaltiger Schachzug ist bezweifle ich. Im schlimmsten Fall erreicht man dadurch das weniger Anbieter Ladesäulen bauen weil Sie vor den Mehrkosten zurückschrecken und der Netzausbau somit verzögert wird. Auf wen diese Kosten (teilweise) abgewälzt werden ist doch auch klar.
> Ein Smartphone hat doch heute jeder und immer dabei, Zahlung über PayPal und Co.


Sehe das anders. Die Mehrkosten durch die Möglichkeit mit Karte zu bezahlen fallen bei einer Ladesäule gar nichts ins Gewicht, gleichzeitig vergrößert sich die Anzahl potentieller Kunden enorm...

Man stelle sich mal vor, man darf bei Shell, Esso, Aral, Total usw nur noch als registrierter Kunde, evtl. sogar mit einer monatlichen Grundgebühr Tanken und nur noch mit Handy über eine App bezahlen...


----------



## Eddy08 (21. September 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Da wird vornehmlich die deutsche Industrie nicht mitspielen, die machen wieder ihre Apple Allüren daraus und können alles besser. Aber ja, einheitlicher Standard als Protokoll und die Kommunikation erfolgt zwischen Auto und Ladesäule. Man bekommt den Preis angezeigt und kann dann vieleicht noch auswählen, schnell oder langsam laden. Ideale Lösung!



Angesichts dessen, dass Audi und Porsche Plug & Charge stand heute schon unterstützen. Das Ganze ist nach ISO 15118 geregelt. Nur so nebenbei Tesla hält sich auch nicht an die ISO 15118.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> 1. Die Produktion des Akkus kostet auch die Umwelt eine Menge, alleine die Gewinnung des Lithiums für die Akkus...


Tesla hat eine Methode gefunden, Lithium mit einfachem Speisesalz zu gewinnen. Nach der Extraktion des Rohstoffs aus dem Boden werde dieser zurücktransportiert und sehe dann im Grunde aus wie vorher. Mal sehen wie das in der Praxis funktionieren wird.

Beim Silizium setzt Tesla auch auf etwas eigenens. Sie nehmen Zell-Matrerial direkt aus dem Roh-Silizium welches dann mit einer elastischen Polymer-Beschichtung stabilisiert sowie mit einem stark elastischen Bindemittel zu einem robusten Netz verbunden wird.

Das wurde alles auf dem Battery-Day 2020 vorgestellt:








						Batterie-Tag 5: Tesla-Rohstoffe – kein Kobalt, eigener Lithium-Abbau, Spezial-Silizium
					

Die Pläne für massenhaft Akkus für die Welt reichen bis hinunter zu Rohstoffen: Tesla will selbst Lithium gewinnen und Silizium verarbeiten.




					teslamag.de
				







elmobank schrieb:


> 2. Wenn dann jeder seinen Stromer abends ans Netz zum Laden anschließt, dann könnte es auf einmal schnell dunkel werden - für diese zusätzliche Last wird das Netz garantiert nicht ausgelegt sein


Unser Stromnetz hat abgesehen davon noch ein viel größeres Problem.

Früher hattest du als Land wenig große Kraftwerke welche National und überwiegend zentralisiert über große Stromtrassen den Strom an die Verbraucher geliefert haben. Das hat auch eine zeitlang hervorragend funktioniert. Nur haben sich die Zeiten geändert.

Heute haben wir viele kleine Stromerzeuger. Wind, Wasser, PV, Kohle, BHKW, Brennstoffzellen, Biogas etc. welche dezentral und grenzüberschreitend verteilt sind. Die Netze sind kleinräumiger und Speicheranlagen gibt es ebenfalls. Dazu kommt, das jeder Verbraucher nun auch direkt Strom in das Netz einspeisen kann, sofern er erneuerbare Energien fördert. Je größer also die Anteile an erneuerbaren Energien sind, umso höher sind die Anforderungen an die Stromnetze.

Produzierst du die Energie vor Ort, also in kleineren Netzen, kannst du damit die großen und teuren Stromtrassen einsparen. Allerdings muss das Stromnetz dazu intelligent sein. Das bedeutet, du brauchst eine Echtzeitvernetzung um mit dieser Entwicklung Schritt halten zu können. Das funktioniert nur mit Smart Grids. Ohne diese kannst du Über- oder Unterproduktion von Strom nicht schnell genug erkennen und steuern.

Diese sind allerdings ziemlich umstritten. Je mehr automatisiert ein Netz ist, umso anfälliger ist es für Cyberangriffe. Schön zu sehen in der Ukraine im Jahr 2015. Auch das Buch Blackout kann ich dazu empfehlen. Auch wenn das Buch schon etwas älter ist, so hat es dennoch nicht an Brisanz verloren.

Eine weitere Hürde bei erneuerbaren Energien ist das Speichern des Stroms. Denn laut Gesetz dürfen das die deutschen Netzbetreiber nicht. Und das ist wirklich Banane in meinen Augen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am wichtigsten ist es, das der Gesetzgeber hier Standards schafft. Sowohl was Messdaten als auch die Art der Übermittlung angeht, gibt es keine Standards. Smarte Stromzähler (Pflicht seit 2015) nutzen zum Beispiel LTE. Diese Stromzähler brauchen eine spezielle "Panzerung". Dazu gehört eine Verschlüsselung, Firewall, In-Out Only Kommunikation etc etc. Die Auflagen welche die Hersteller hier einhalten müssen stammen vom BSI. Dieses prüft auch die Umsetzung durch die Hersteller.

Sagen wir jetzt einfach mal, man einigt sich auf LTE, dann gibt es unabhängig der Cybergefahr dennoch weitere Risiken. Fällt nun das LTE-Netz aus welchen Gründen auch immer aus, so kann es sehr schnell zu einem Zusammenbruch der Stromnetze kommen. Abfedern kannst du sowas, in dem du Redundanzen schaffst. Aber davon ist Deutschland noch meilenweit entfernt, wenn man sich die weißen LTE-Flecken auf der Landkarte mal anschaut.

Zum guter letzt bekommt auch Stand heute nicht jeder Haushalt/Haus einen intelligenten Stromzähler.
Bist du mit deinem Verbrauch unter 6.000 kWh brauchst du keinen. Bist du aber über 6000 kWh und/oder speist über 7 KWh Strom pro Jahr ein, dann brauchst du einen Zähler.

Hier hat Deutschland also noch viel zu tun.



elmobank schrieb:


> 3. Die Akkus verbrauchen sich relativ schnell, damit entsteht auch wieder Sondermüll


Wie es bei den anderen aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht. Aber die Tesla-Akkus halten ganz schön was aus:








						Tesla battery data shows path to over 500,000 miles on a single pack
					

Despite being one of the main concerns with potential new electric vehicle buyers, battery degradation is starting to look less...




					electrek.co
				



Ich hab auch gestaunt, als ich das gelesen hab.


----------



## KasenShlogga (21. September 2021)

Finde ich gut so. Wir werden ja ohnehin schon immer weiter in Richtung Smartphonezwang gedrängt. Ich will am liebsten garnichts mit dem Smartphone machen *müssen*.


----------



## projectneo (21. September 2021)

badiceman66 schrieb:


> du glaubst auch jeden grünen  mist den man dir vorsetzt ,laden an laternenmasten wird es so in der form wie du es dir denkst niemals geben  ,schon alleine aus sicherheitsgründen wegen spannung usw
> konzept trifft realität  ->  realität gewinnt zu 100%


Gibt zu Hauf Städt, die das machen.


elmobank schrieb:


> Reine E-Mobilität ist schön und gut, aber was viele dabei vergessen:
> 1. Die Produktion des Akkus kostet auch die Umwelt eine Menge, alleine die Gewinnung des Lithiums für die Akkus...
> 2. Wenn dann jeder seinen Stromer abends ans Netz zum Laden anschließt, dann könnte es auf einmal schnell dunkel werden - für diese zusätzliche Last wird das Netz garantiert nicht ausgelegt sein
> 3. Die Akkus verbrauchen sich relativ schnell, damit entsteht auch wieder Sondermüll
> ...



1. Jede Art von individueller Mobilität wird die Umwelt belasten. Die Technik wird rasant besser, es gibt mitterweil Akkus, die komplett auf Kobalt, Lithium und Co verzichten und dennoch Reichweiten von 450km+ bieten.
Das E-Auto hat bisher den mit Abstand kleinsten Umwelt impact und bietet weiterhin lokale Emissionsfreiheit.

2. Das ist wieder eine Unwahrheit, durch intelligente Steuerung wird das nicht passieren - auch jetzt schon nicht.
Abends ist der Stromverbrauch bedeutend geringer als Tagsüber. Abgesehen davon tauschst du nicht 45 Mio Verbrenner innerhalb von 1 Jahr auf EAuto. Das würde selbst bei besten Anstrengungen gut 20 Jahre dauern.
Infrastruktur wächst mit oder meinst du vor 70 Jahren waren überall so viele Tankstellen?

3. Das ist ein weiterer Mythos, ja Akkus degenerieren mit der Zeit/Nutzung. Allerdings hält so ein Akku locker 200-300k km. Da läuft ein aktive Batteriemanagement System welches kühlt und heizt sowie Ladezustände überwacht. Wenn ein wenig achtsam ist, alles gar kein Problem. Es ist letztlich wie beim Verbrenner, Kaltfahren und Wamrfahren, dann hält der Motor auch länger.



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass Audi und Porsche Plug & Charge stand heute schon unterstützen. Das Ganze ist nach ISO 15118 geregelt. Nur so nebenbei Tesla hält sich auch nicht an die ISO 15118.



Soweit mir bekannt, arbeit nur Porsche daran. Wirklich unterstützt wird es noch nicht. Es gibt auch keine Ladesäulen die das können. Es soll aber wohl 2022 bei Ionity kommen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, bitte Quelle.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2021)

Eddy08 schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass Audi und Porsche Plug & Charge stand heute schon unterstützen. Das Ganze ist nach ISO 15118 geregelt. Nur so nebenbei Tesla hält sich auch nicht an die ISO 15118.


Porsche zieht dafür ganz andere Dinger ab, die auch fragwürdig sind. 








						Wirtschaft: Porsche und Siemens stellen E-Fuels in Chile her
					

Porsche und Siemens werden E-Fuels in Chile produzieren. Wie entsteht synthetisches Benzin und wo soll es zum Einsatz kommen?




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Irenicus_mv (21. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die meisten Säulen entstehen ja wahrscheinlich zur Zeit auch in den "Ladeparks" an den Raststätten. Die ganzen E-Fanboys (welche alle noch existierenden Nachteile schönreden) finden es ja absolut normal, dass man bei einer 800km Fahrt 4 Ladestops a 30-40 Minuten einlegen muss. "Macht man ja eh um nen Kaffee zu trinken" ist dann immer das "Argument". Komisch wenn ich 800km am Stück fahre mache ich eine Pause a 15 Minuten (nämlich um auf Klo zu gehen).
> 
> Wobei ich auch schon Fotos gesehen habe, wo selbst Ladeparks mit 10 Säulen und mehr an Raststätten komplett belegt waren. Da darfst dann auch noch die 30 Minuten vom vorher wartenden "mitwarten". Ach muss das spassig sein.


Da können wir ja froh sein, dass unsere Altvorderen sich damals in der Apotheke zum Benzin holen angestellt haben, wir würden sonst immer noch auf dem Pferd sitzen.
MfG


----------



## Schori (21. September 2021)

Finde ich die richtige Richtung aber wie immer zu spät.

Zum Thema e-fuels, es gibt noch eine (Auto) Welt außerhalb Deutschlands und Europas. In Afrika z.B. gibt es schlicht keine Infrastruktur für E-Autos, auch in vielen Dekaden nicht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es unsinnig ist ein we ihr Jahre alten Verbrenner zu verschrotten und durch ein E-Auto zu ersetzen. Da kann man nur künstliche Kraftstoffe nutzen. Um diese aber klimaneutral herstellen zu können müssen erneuerbare Energien gebaut werden dass es nur so kracht!
Da lässt die Industrie und die Politik wieder viel Potential liegen.
Zumindest Porsche und Siemens habens kapiert und fangen damit an.


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der (arbeitenden) Bevölkerung sind nunmal Pendler...und die fahren keine 200km am Tag. Es gib kein Grund an einen Schnellader zu laden wenn vor Ort eine einfache Lademöglichkeit vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halbwares Zeug, da ist die Ladelaterne noch nicht gibt, wird das darauf zutreffen, wenn es die denn irgendwann einmal geben sollte, weswegen ja auch diese Anforderung so in der Kritik steht, unter anderem.

MfG


----------



## BigBoymann (21. September 2021)

Eddy08 schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass Audi und Porsche Plug & Charge stand heute schon unterstützen. Das Ganze ist nach ISO 15118 geregelt. Nur so nebenbei Tesla hält sich auch nicht an die ISO 15118.


Asche über mein Haupt. Völlig korrekt, es gibt tatsächlich eine ISO Norm dazu, die kannte ich noch nicht. Das einzige mir bekannte System ist dies von Tesla, habe gerade nochmal nachgelesen, dies scheint propiertär zu sein, weshalb ich meinen Vorwurf wohl einmal umdrehen muss.


elmobank schrieb:


> Reine E-Mobilität ist schön und gut, aber was viele dabei vergessen:
> 1. Die Produktion des Akkus kostet auch die Umwelt eine Menge, alleine die Gewinnung des Lithiums für die Akkus...
> 2. Wenn dann jeder seinen Stromer abends ans Netz zum Laden anschließt, dann könnte es auf einmal schnell dunkel werden - für diese zusätzliche Last wird das Netz garantiert nicht ausgelegt sein
> 3. Die Akkus verbrauchen sich relativ schnell, damit entsteht auch wieder Sondermüll
> ...


1.) Korrekt, allerdings ist es bereits mehr als einmal bewiesen, dass die CO² Bilanz bereits bei geringen Laufleistungen deutlich zu Gunsten der Stromer ausfällt, selbst bei einer Nutzung im Strommix (also nur geringer Anteil Ökostrom). Sobald der Strom komplett vom Dach kommt, wird es bereits sehr früh in der Nutzung alternativlos für die Zukunft werden. 
Dazu kommt, dass Lithium definitiv nur eine Übergangslösung ist, aktuelle Techniken und Forschungen gehen da in andere Richtungen. Zum anderen sind bereits einige Seltenerden und Kobalt weitesgehend reduziert worden und werden zukunftsnah komplett wegfallen. Lithium wird uns aber vermutlich noch einige Zeit erhalten bleiben, auch die Feststoffzellen basieren ja drauf. 

2.) Auch hierfür gibt es schon Lösungen, vor allem aber wird das Problem größer gemacht als es ist. In den 70ern und 80ern gab es quasi in kaum einem Haushalt eine andere Warmwasserquelle als den Boiler oder den Durchlauferhitzer. Typische Nenngrößen sind 18 bis 24 kW Leistung. Hat sich irgendjemand mal Gedanken gemachtz, was passiert wenn auf einmal morgens um halb 7 alle gleichzeitig duschen gehen? Dazu kommt, dass der Stromverbrauch pro Haushalt schon massiv gesunken ist, von Spitzenzeiten sind wir mittlerweile im Schnitt 400kw/h per Anno entfernt, das wird in Zukunft immer schneller nach unten gehen, da mittlerweile in nahezu jedem Gerät die Energieeffizienzklassen besser und besser werden. Kapazitäten sind also durchaus da, denn nicht jeder PKW lädt 24 Stunden am Tag und 7 Tage die Woche mit 11kW oder mehr. Wenn es hochkommt, wird dein PKW einmal die Woche, vieleicht sogar nur alle zwei Wochen einmal geladen. 
In meinem kleinen Haus haben wir eine Absicherung von 3x63A, mehr als genug um damit einen PKW, zwei PKWs oder gar drei PKWs gleichzeitig mit 11kw zu laden, evtl. wir daneben Kochen dann eng, wenn das 15kW Induktionsfeld auch noch angeworfen wird. Aber ich hoffe man merkt worauf ich hinaus will, es gab und gibt jetzt schon Verbraucher die mehr, deutlich mehr Strom verbrauchen als so eine Wallbox. Nur hat sich da nie jemand Gedanken drüber gemacht, jetzt beim E-Auto ist aber auf einmal alles doof. 

3.) ???
Seit wann verbrauchen sich Akkus? Sie verlieren Kapazität, das ist richtig, aber in den allermeisten Anwendungsfällen werden diese Akkus jahrzehnte halten. Danach kann man recyclen, die Firma Duesenberg aus Deutschland rechnet zu Beginn mit ca. 90% Quote, was widerum bedeutet, dass auf 100 Akkupacks, widerum 90 neue gebaut werden können. Rechnet man dann noch die Einsparungen, gerade Kobalts etc. bei, werden vermutlich aus 100 recycleten Packs eher 1000 neue werden. 
So ein Tesla Akku hält wohl um die 300 bis 400 Tausendkilometer, danach ist dieser aber nicht in seiner Gänze zu entsorgen, sondern kann entweder aufbereitet werden, in dem die einzelnen kaputten Zellen getauscht werden, oder aber ein Rentendasein führen, als Akkuspeicher für Photovoltaikanlagen. VW hat da auch ein Projekt und bietet diese gebrauchten Akkus für Festivals etc. als Speicher an. 
Gibt also auch genug Möglichkeiten dieses Problem sehr weit nach hinten zu schieben. 

4.) H²O Mobilität wäre ein Riesenrückschritt. Alleine der Gedanke, von 4kWh Ökostrom, am Ende nur 1kwh auf die Straße zu bekommen (beim E-Auto sind es dann eben doch rund 3,8kwh) muss doch jeden klar denkenden Menschen Schweißperlen ins Gesicht schießen lassen. Wir nehmen Strom, produzieren damit Wasserstoff um mit diesem Wasserstoff dann wieder Strom zu produzieren? Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. E-Fuels werden dann noch unlogischer, hier wandelt man den Wasserstoff dann noch in Benzin um, was ein bischen was kostet und so ein Verbrenner hat ja auch nur Wirkungsgrade von 40% (wobei das schon gute sind). H²O kann ich mir nur als Transferlösung für den Güterverkehr vorstellen, wobei das Augenmerk natürlich dann noch im Fernverkehr liegt. Aber selbst dieses wird langfristig (wobei ich hier mit 20 Jahren rechne) kein Weg am Stromer vorbeiführen. Bereits die Feststoffbatterie, die wohl noch in diesem Jahrzehnt kommen wird, wird die Reichweite auf einen Schlag verdoppeln, dann kommt man schon im LKW Bereich auf gute Reichweiten.

Alles in allem, wir haben viel zu tun und es wird noch einige Zeit dauern, bis wir zu 100% elektrisch fahren, aber in meinen Augen führt kein Weg an dieser Technik vorbei. Alles andere wird, spätestens ab 2035 ein Nischenprodukt werden. Es ist auch nicht das Ziel, dass bis 2035 45Mio Elektroautos in Deutschland fahren, das würde das Stromnetz vermutlich wirklich an die Grenzen treiben, aber wir werden immer weiter und weiter in den Ökostrom investieren, es werden sinnvolle Speichertechniken kommen und den Peak im Stromnetz immer weiter verschieben, die grds. Leistung ist in meinen Augen kein Problem, hier kommt es eher auf die Gesamtmenge an. Aber daran wird gebaut und wenn man schaut, dass Wind, Solar und Biomasse bereits 40% des deutschen Bedarfs ausmachen, weiß man wohin die Reise gehen wird. In meinen Augen ist es zwar ein absoluter Fehler aus der Kernenergie auszusteigen, vor allem so alternativlos, denn wir werden im Zuge der Energiewende durchaus "Puffer" brauchen, wie bereits das Jahr 21 zeigt, aber auch das wird man irgendwie schaffen. Nicht falsch verstehen, die Atomenergie, wie sie heute genutzt wird, ist auf Dauer nicht tragbar gewesen, auch wenn ich behaupte, dass es besser gewesen wäre, die deutschen Anlagen zu halten und dafür auf Zukauf aus dem Ausland zu verzichten. Aber Kernenergie ist mehr als Strom aus Uran. Die Chinesen sind dabei Thoriumreaktoren zu bauen, die Amerikaner auch, deutlich weniger gefährlich und mittelfristig eine extreme Alternative, CO² neutral und die Abfallstoffe sind in geringerem Ausmaß vorhanden, sowie nicht so lange giftig.


DaStash schrieb:


> Halbwares Zeug, da ist die Ladelaterne noch nicht gibt, wird das darauf zutreffen, wenn es die denn irgendwann einmal geben sollte, weswegen ja auch diese Anforderung so in der Kritik steht, unter anderem.


Hier bei uns gibt es die, Huyssenalle in Essen, da sind 4 Ladelaternen, die sogar kostenlos sind. Dazu kommen direkt am Parkplatz noch weitere Ladepunkte.


Schori schrieb:


> Finde ich die richtige Richtung aber wie immer zu spät.
> 
> Zum Thema e-fuels, es gibt noch eine (Auto) Welt außerhalb Deutschlands und Europas. In Afrika z.B. gibt es schlicht keine Infrastruktur für E-Autos, auch in vielen Dekaden nicht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es unsinnig ist ein we ihr Jahre alten Verbrenner zu verschrotten und durch ein E-Auto zu ersetzen. Da kann man nur künstliche Kraftstoffe nutzen. Um diese aber klimaneutral herstellen zu können müssen erneuerbare Energien gebaut werden dass es nur so kracht!
> Da lässt die Industrie und die Politik wieder viel Potential liegen.
> Zumindest Porsche und Siemens habens kapiert und fangen damit an.




Mal im Ernst, vor ein paar Jahren gab es da auch keine Tankstellen, wieso sollen gerade diese Länder es nicht schaffen, mehr oder weniger dezentrale Ladepunkte zu schaffen, die Solarbetrieben sind? Der Sonnenanteil dürfte in vielen dieser Ländern deutlich höher liegen als bei uns.


----------



## Schori (21. September 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, vor ein paar Jahren gab es da auch keine Tankstellen, wieso sollen gerade diese Länder es nicht schaffen, mehr oder weniger dezentrale Ladepunkte zu schaffen, die Solarbetrieben sind? Der Sonnenanteil dürfte in vielen dieser Ländern deutlich höher liegen als bei uns.


Aber was bringen Ladesäulen ohne E-Autos?
Bis eine nennenswerte Anzahl E-Autos in Afrika fahren vergehen noch etliche Jahre. Da sind E-Fuels schneller.
Aber auch die sind nicht die beste und letzte Lösung.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

Ich überlege derweil mir eine Wallbox subventionieren zu lassen weil die Schuko alleine die ich eigentlich für mein E-Bike gebrauchen könnte niemand unterstützen würde.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. September 2021)

Zum Thema E-Fuels und effiziente Gewinnung: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4AA46NCfA48:690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich überlege derweil mir eine Wallbox subventionieren zu lassen weil die Schuko alleine die ich eigentlich für mein E-Bike gebrauchen könnte niemand unterstützen würde.




Wir haben zwei E-Kisten, fahren (fast) täglich je 50km/Tag pro Kfz und laden per Schuko...wozu ne Wallbox?



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Lotto (21. September 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber gerade der Punkt: Das verbietet dir doch jetzt, heute in 2021 niemand. Wann sollen keine neuen Verbrenner mehr zugelassen werden? 2035, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf haben. Und selbst das ist noch nicht zu 100% fix. Das sind noch grob 13 Jahre! Das ist einfach irre viel Zeit! Und davon abgesehen: Du darfst auch nach 2035 einen Verbrenner fahren und wirst Diesel/Benzin (zu welchem Preis auch immer) tanken können. Ganz ohne Probleme und mind. europaweit.


Wenn ich bedenke wieviele Ladestationen hier im Umkreis von 20km die letzten 3 Jahre gebaut wurden wird das auch in 13 Jahren nichtmal im Ansatz irgendwas. Es fehlt da einfach politisch der "Masterplan", bzw. dieser baut zur Zeit auf Föderung für Eigenheimbesitzer (aber das löst eben nur für einen Teil der Bevölkerung einen Teil des Problems).


Irenicus_mv schrieb:


> Da können wir ja froh sein, dass unsere Altvorderen sich damals in der Apotheke zum Benzin holen angestellt haben, wir würden sonst immer noch auf dem Pferd sitzen.
> MfG


Ein Pferd konnte sich damals auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung leisten. Als das Auto für die Massen erschwinglich wurde gabs bereits Tankstellen.
Das Leben spielte sich damals für einen Großteil der Bevölkerung in einem relativ kleinen Radius ab. Meine Urgroßeltern hatten z.B. die Stadtgrenzen in ihrem Leben kein einziges Mal verlassen, meine Großeltern habens wenigstens mal bis zur Nord-/Ostsee geschafft. Die Arbeit war nah bei der Wohung und quasi auf Lebenszeit, die komplette Familie wohnte in der nahen Umgebung.
Das kannst du alles mit heute gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Wir haben zwei E-Kisten, fahren (fast) täglich je 50km/Tag pro Kfz und laden per Schuko...wozu ne Wallbox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil die KFW Box+Installation fördert.
Und da es um irgendwelchen Strom zu meinem Garagenplatz zu bekommen eine Installation im Gemeinschaftseigentum benötigt die eh nur ein Elektriker durchführen darf wäre das am Ende billiger als die Schuko komplett auf eigene Kosten legen zu lassen.
Verrückt aber wahr.


----------



## The-GeForce (21. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil die KFW Box+Installation fördert.
> Und da es um irgendwelchen Strom zu meinem Garagenplatz zu bekommen eine Installation im Gemeinschaftseigentum benötigt die eh nur ein Elektriker durchführen darf wäre das am Ende billiger als die Schuko komplett auf eigene Kosten legen zu lassen.
> Verrückt aber wahr.


Aufpassen! Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man für die Förderung der Box im Anschluss auch die „regelmäßige Nutzung“ für ein E-Auto irgendwie nachweisen müsste. Wie das in der Praxis kontrolliert werden soll weiß ich nicht, aber das wird in den Förderbedingungen meines Wissens so gefordert.


----------



## PureLuck (21. September 2021)

E-Mobilität alles schön und gut. Aber wenn die ganzen Kisten einfach keine Seele mehr haben (weder bei Optik, Haptik oder Klang), bleibe ich lieber bei meinem jetzigen Youngtimer bis er auseinander fällt oder ich keinen Sprit mehr für bekomme. Dann lieber E-Bike als diese hässlichen Plastikautos die alle gleichermaßen langweilig aussehen... :'(


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Aufpassen! Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man für die Förderung der Box im Anschluss auch die „regelmäßige Nutzung“ für ein E-Auto irgendwie nachweisen müsste. Wie das in der Praxis kontrolliert werden soll weiß ich nicht, aber das wird in den Förderbedingungen meines Wissens so gefordert.


Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Ich hab mich da früher schon mal erkundigt und bei der KFW informiert. Du bekommst den Zuschuss als Privatperson problemlos und hast danach keine Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Ich hab mich da früher schon mal erkundigt und bei der KFW informiert. Du bekommst den Zuschuss als Privatperson problemlos und hast danach keine Verpflichtungen.


Im Kleingedruckten steht dass die Box "mindestens ein Jahr lang zweckentsprechend zu nutzen " ist. Im gleichen Satz geht es aber sonst um Wiederverkauf.
Fakt ist dass gerade tausende Leute sich so ein Ding verbauen lassen weil sie vielleicht in dem nächsten 5 Jahren ein E-Auto kaufen werden und die KFW DAMIT bis jetzt kein Problem gehabt zu haben scheint.


----------



## Irenicus_mv (21. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ein Pferd konnte sich damals auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung leisten. Als das Auto für die Massen erschwinglich wurde gabs bereits Tankstellen.
> Das Leben spielte sich damals für einen Großteil der Bevölkerung in einem relativ kleinen Radius ab. Meine Urgroßeltern hatten z.B. die Stadtgrenzen in ihrem Leben kein einziges Mal verlassen, meine Großeltern habens wenigstens mal bis zur Nord-/Ostsee geschafft. Die Arbeit war nah bei der Wohung und quasi auf Lebenszeit, die komplette Familie wohnte in der nahen Umgebung.
> Das kannst du alles mit heute gar nicht vergleichen.


Mir ging es primär auch weniger um das Pferd, viel mehr um die technische Entwicklung.
Du schreibst ja wie oft man mit einem eAuto anhalten muss um von A nach B zu kommen und wie schön einfach es doch mit dem Status Quo ist, egal ob Benzin o. Diesel.
Die Zukunft ist beides definitiv nicht.
MfG


----------



## pizzazz (21. September 2021)

"Der Bundesrat hat die umstrittene Ladesäulenverordnung zugestimmt ... Nun kommt in Deutschland eine umstrittene Ladesäulenverordnung, die die Bundesregierung im Mai beschlossen und nun der Bundesrat zugestimmt hat."

Eine etwas devotere Haltung gegenüber der Sprache wäre hier angebracht, kurzum: Beugen!


----------



## The-GeForce (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Ich hab mich da früher schon mal erkundigt und bei der KFW informiert. Du bekommst den Zuschuss als Privatperson problemlos und hast danach keine Verpflichtungen.


Ich dachte das ebenfalls bei der KfW gesehen zu haben. Oldstyle hat die Stelle schon gefunden, die ich gemeint habe. Wenn ich mich irre und es auch so geht: Super! Ich wollte zumindest mal gewarnt haben. Nix ist doofer als eine Förderung beantragt und bewilligt bekommen zu haben und sie später wegen sowas zurückzahlen zu müssen. Scheinbar ist das zuständige Amt auch beim Umweltbonus extrem penibel was die Einhaltung der Regularien angeht und schon kleinste Änderungen können dazu führen, dass der Käufer den Bonus doch nicht bekommt. Nextmove zeigt sowas immer anschaulich auf deren YouTube Channel.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. September 2021)

Ich verweigere mich den e Autos so lange es geht.
Diese Umweltsünder will ich echt nicht haben.
Auch das Laden wäre bei mir ein Problem, wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus und hier gibt es keine Wallbox zum Laden. Und ich weiß nicht was die Vermieter sagen würden wenn ich mit so einer Karre ankomme und nach Erlaubnis einer Wallbox frage.

Woher die Akkus für alle kommen soll und der Strom zum Laden ist ja auch die große Frage.

Und was machen die ganzen Menschen in der Automobilindustrie deren Jobs wegen der E-Autos wegfallen?


----------



## The-GeForce (21. September 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich verweigere mich den e Autos so lange es geht.
> Diese Umweltsünder will ich echt nicht haben.
> Auch das Laden wäre bei mir ein Problem, wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus und hier gibt es keine Wallbox zum Laden. Und ich weiß nicht was die Vermieter sagen würden wenn ich mit so einer Karre ankomme und nach Erlaubnis einer Wallbox frage.
> 
> ...



Und woher stammen deine Informationen bezüglich der Umweltsünder? Oder beziehst du dich auf Autos allgemein und besitzt überhaupt kein PKW?


----------



## stolpi (21. September 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ebenfalls bei der KfW gesehen zu haben. Oldstyle hat die Stelle schon gefunden, die ich gemeint habe. Wenn ich mich irre und es auch so geht: Super! Ich wollte zumindest mal gewarnt haben. Nix ist doofer als eine Förderung beantragt und bewilligt bekommen zu haben und sie später wegen sowas zurückzahlen zu müssen. Scheinbar ist das zuständige Amt auch beim Umweltbonus extrem penibel was die Einhaltung der Regularien angeht und schon kleinste Änderungen können dazu führen, dass der Käufer den Bonus doch nicht bekommt. Nextmove zeigt sowas immer anschaulich auf deren YouTube Channel.



da liegt aber aber oft dran das die Rechnungen nicht richtig ausgefüllt, bzw. der Listenpreis falsch deklariert wurde.
Wenn alles stimmig ist dann gehen die 6100€ BAFA Förderung so durch.




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich verweigere mich den e Autos so lange es geht.
> Diese Umweltsünder will ich echt nicht haben.
> Auch das Laden wäre bei mir ein Problem, wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus und hier gibt es keine Wallbox zum Laden. Und ich weiß nicht was die Vermieter sagen würden wenn ich mit so einer Karre ankomme und nach Erlaubnis einer Wallbox frage.
> 
> ...



Ich kann nochmal wiederholen...es braucht keine Wallbox um von zu Hause seine E-Kiste aufzuladen.
Deine anderen Argumente sind ebenfalls schwach.
Fakt ist, ein E-Auto alleine rettet nicht die Welt. Von daher muss/sollte der Strom für die Herstellung (gilt für alles andere auch) und zum "tanken" möglichst aus regenerativen Quellen stammen.
Wer daheim zusätzlich eine PV nutzen kann, macht alles richtig was man als Bürger machen kann.
Sich zu verwehren nur weil es neu und ungewohnt ist, ist der falsche Weg.

So wie ich weiß sucht z.B. Tesla händeringend nach Fachkräften, von daher kann deine letzte These auch in die Tonne gekloppt werden.

Btw: guck dich mal um, überall werden Arbeitskräfte gesucht, wo lebst du denn?



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das zuständige Amt auch beim Umweltbonus extrem penibel was die Einhaltung der Regularien angeht


Ich hab problemlos die Elektroauto Förderung bekommen als ich letztes Jahr das Elektroauto gekauft habe. Das hat der Händler für mich geregelt, ich musste mich um nichts kümmern.


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Und was machen die ganzen Menschen in der Automobilindustrie deren Jobs wegen der E-Autos wegfallen?


Frag mal die Leute, die in den letzten 10 Jahren ihre Jobs in der Photovoltaik und Windkraftbranche verloren haben, weil die Regierung alles in den Sand gesetzt hat.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. September 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Und woher stammen deine Informationen bezüglich der Umweltsünder? Oder beziehst du dich auf Autos allgemein und besitzt überhaupt kein PKW?


Natürlich habe ich ein Auto. Sonst käme ich nicht mal zur Arbeit und Zurück.

Meine Infos sind von zahlreichen Beiträgen zu e Autos und deren Akku Herstellung.


----------



## The-GeForce (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die Leute, die in den letzten 10 Jahren ihre Jobs in der Photovoltaik und Windkraftbranche verloren haben, weil die Regierung alles in den Sand gesetzt hat.


Im Falle der deutschen Autohersteller ist die Antwort (zum Glück) sogar noch etwas einfacher: Vorausschauende Personalpolitik unter Einbeziehen des Betriebsrates und schlicht und ergreifend die Rente werden hier schon einen großen Beitrag leisten. Anders gesagt: Die Hersteller werden die Belegschaft auch ohne betriebsbedingte Kündigungen schrumpfen können, wenn sie das den wollen. Das ist ja das gute, dass es Verbrenner auch noch weitere 10 Jahre auf der Fertigungslinie geben wird. So kann der Wechsel fließend stattfinden. Aus Erfahrung würde ich aber nicht ausschließen, dass sich auch alle Parteien an den sozialverträglichen Weg halten werden.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich ein Auto. Sonst käme ich nicht mal zur Arbeit und Zurück.
> 
> Meine Infos sind von zahlreichen Beiträgen zu e Autos und deren Akku Herstellung.


Dann sind diese scheinbar nicht korrekt. Die alte „Schwedenstudie“, welche E-Autos als Dreckschleudern hinstellte, ist seit Jahren korrigiert. Die darin genannten Werte waren schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Das haben auch die Autoren eingesehen und diese aktualisiert.
Fakt ist: Ein E-Auto bringt andere Eingriffe in die Umwelt mit sich. Diese sind aber nicht schlimmer als bei einem Verbrenner. Darüber könnte man zig Seiten schreiben, aber um nur ein prominentes Beispiel zu nennen: Das Cobalt wird ja wegen der Kinderarbeit so gerne von den E-Auto-Gegnern als Argument ins Feld geführt. In jedem Verbrenner stecken nicht unerhebliche Mengen Cobalt, da dieses als Legierungselement in allen Teilen des Motors steckt (z. B. Kolben, Kurbenwelle, Motorblock), da es den Stahl widerstandsfähiger macht. War die Kinderarbeit für den Verbrenner also in Ordnung? Weiterhin wird Cobalt nicht in Cobalt-Minen abgebaut, sondern ist zu nicht unerheblichem Teil ein Beiprodukt beim Abbau von Nickel, welches man ebenfalls im Verbrenner wiederfindet. Und zum krönenden Abschluss: Gerade die günstigeren E-Autos (z. B. das aktuelle 2021er Tesla Model 3, auch wenn ich das Ding nicht für günstig halte) kommt mit einem sogenannten LFP-Akku. Das steht für Lithium-Eisenphosphat. Diese Batterien haben ein paar Nachteile, z. B. bei Kälte. Im Gegenzug ist aber gar kein Cobalt mehr drin, die Teile sind sehr robust (bezogen auf die Langlebigtkeit und Zyklenzahl) und selbst bei schweren Unfällen nur sehr schwer in Brand zu setzen.
Und wenn man das Lithium verteufeln möchte: Wenn dafür in der Atacama-Wüste, ein ohnehin eher lebensfeindlicher Ort, stark salzhaltiges Grundwasser „verschwendet“ wird, um Lithium herzustellen, ist das nicht besser oder schlechter als die Folgen des Fracking, welches nicht nur in den USA echtes, brauchbares Trinkwasser verseucht. Oder was auch immer gerne vergessen wird: Die Öl-Konzerne welche Off-Shore Öl im Meer fördern sehen es in der Regel nicht ganz so eng mit dem verschließen der Öl- und Gasfelder.

Wie ich auf Seite 1 schon einmal sagte: Es steht jedem frei für oder gegen etwas zu sein. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass es aus den richtigen Gründen passiert und nicht auf falschen Stammtischparolen basiert. Wenn jemand ein E-Auto verteufelt, weil er ohne V8-Sound nicht leben kann, ist das okay. Das macht das E-Auto am Ende aber nicht zu einem schlechteren, schmutzigeren oder unwirtschaftlichen Produkt.
Stillstand ist Rückschritt. Von daher hoffe ich sehr, dass sich in der nächsten Zeit so einiges ändert. Am besten auch noch zum Positiven.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Was die Diskussion hier angeht:
> Ich verstehe diese furchtbare Angst vor dem E-Auto nicht. Neulich hatte ich mit einem Verwandten eine hitzige Diskussion. Er beschwert sich bitterlich, dass wir in Deutschland nicht technologieoffen seien. Warum gibt es keine Brennstoffzellen-Autos? Warum keine E-Fuels? Böses Cobalt und Lithium!
> Gleichzeitig wird vor grundlegenden Fakten die Augen verschlossen:
> 1) Es gibt Brennstoffzellen-Fahrzeuge.



Die Verknüpfung dieser Fragen ist in der Tat bescheuert, aber Technologieoffen sind wir trotzdem nicht: Es wird verschenkten Steuermilliarden ein Ladenetz für Batterieautos aufgebaut, es wird Steuermilliarden der Verkauf von Batterieautos passend zu den Releaseterminen deutscher Hersteller gefördert, es werden Steuermilliarden in Batteriewerke gepumpt etc. etc. etc. etc.. Die ganze Technik wird sind einigen Jahren von vorne bis hinten durchsubventioniert bis zum geht nicht mehr. Und bei potentiellen Konkurrenzansätzen tut sich rein gar nichts. Auf diese Art werden Fakten gechaffen, gegen die andere Systeme später nicht mehr antreten können. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit Microsoft-Betriebssystemen: Die waren auch nie wirklich gut geschweige denn besser. Aber IBM und Nachahmer haben sie einmal zum Standard gemacht und seitdem sind wir nicht mehr davon weggekommen, weil ein Wechsel zu aufwendig erscheint, obwohl zahlreiche Wechselziele, einmal etabliert, klar besser wären.



> 2) E-Fuels: Auf dem Papier eine tolle Sache. Wenn man einen naturwissenschaftlichen Werdegang hat und mit Enthalpie rechnen kann, kann man schnell nachweisen, warum das keine gute Idee ist.



Du hast zwar Recht mit dem Einwand, dass uns massiv die Stromleistung für p2g/p2l fehlt. Weswegen das ganze Thema "Ersatz nicht-stationärer Verbrenner" für die nächsten 20 Jahre (bei bisheriger EE-Ausbaugeschwindigkeit) reine Wirtschaftsförderung ist, aber außerhalb von Stop-&-Go-Kurzstreckenszenarien nichts mit Klimaschutz, sondern im Gegenteil mit Klimazerstörung zu hat.
Aber, siehe oben, wenn wir irgendwann unseren gesamten Energiebedarf aus erneuerbaren Energien und dabei überwiegend aus Photovoltaik decken wollen (die Standorte für WKA sind im vergleich dazu knapp), dann kommen wir überhaupt nicht um chemische Speicherstoffe herum. E-Fuels werden in 30 da sein MÜSSEN. Die einzige Frage ist, ob wir sie dann in Kraftwerken verheizen, um Batterieautos zu laden und dafür extra Kraftwerke, Ladestationen und Batterieautos bauen oder ob den synth-Sprit einfach direkt ins Auto kippen.



> wenn ich wirklich in die Verlegenheit käme, mit dem Auto in Urlaub fahren zu wollen, würde ich mir einfach bei einer Autovermietung einen Diesel-Kombi mit Dachbox für die Zeit leihen.



Bei welcher Autovermietung willst du dir denn einen *nicht mehr hergestellten* Diesel leihen? Und glaubst du ernsthaft, dass Sixt & Co selbst in der Phase, in der noch welche hergestellt werden, 100000 Fahrzeuge auf Halde stellen werden, damit sich einmal im Jahr im Juli/August jeder zweite Deutsche einen leihen kann?



> Leider ist mir keine Quelle bekannt, welche die Eingriffe in die Natur für einen Verbrenner und für ein E-Auto gegenüber gestellt hätte. Es würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn der Verbrenner da gar nicht so gut weg käme.



Da findet sich in nahezu jeder zweiten Studie, die Verbrenner und Batterieautoherstellung vergleicht, etwas dazu. Da die Edelmetallmengen in Katalysatoren aber winzig sind und die gleichen Substanzen auch in Akkus, Leistungselektronik und E-Motoren benötigt werden, fällt die Gleichung SEHR positiv für die Verbrenner aus. Je nachdem, was alles berücksichtig wird und was für Modelle man vergleicht, kommt die Herstellung von Batterieautos meinem Überblick nach auf 1,2- bis das 3-fache eines Verbrenners (Akkugröße macht einen riesen Unterschied). Überschätzt wird das Thema trotzdem maßlos, denn der Treibstoff, den der Verbrenner für die ersten 30000-100000 km braucht, bringt netto noch mehr Umweltschäden. Solange man von einem Überschuss grünen Stroms ausgeht, gewinnt das Batterieauto also über kurz oder lang.

Das Problem ist halt nur, dass wir diesen Überschuss gar nicht haben, sondern einen Mangel. Und mit Kohlestrom fällt das Batterieauto mit jedem weiteren gefahren km weiter hinter den Verbrenner zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Viel mehr beziehe ich mich auf einen PCGH Thread, wo eben genau das als Lösung für das städtische Ladeproblem debattiert wurde, was mit Hilfe dieser Entscheidung definitiv vom Tisch fällt. Also, kannst wieder entspannt durchatmen.



Der Thread muss wohl wirklich Traumtänzerei gewesen sein. Straßenlaternen sind typischerweise mit wenigen 100 W angebunden, wenn überhaupt, und stehen meiner Beobachtung nach in Deutschland extrem selten direkt an Parkplätzen. Fast immer ist der Rad- oder Fußweg dazwischen. Es gibt an Laternen also weder Strom noch bekommt man ihn von da ins Auto. Umgekehrt wäre ein Zahlterminal 20 umliegenden Laternen weder praktisch noch juristisch ein Problem.




stolpi schrieb:


> Fehlt da oben nicht noch der Transport und Lagerung für H2 und E-Fuels? Warum wird das unterschlagen und auch die Emissonen die dabei entstehen.



Man könnte sie noch bei beiden Pfaden reinschreiben, ja. Dann währen sie halt beide noch länger, aber es würde sich nichts daran ändern, dass Batterieautos die volle p2x-Ineffizienz haben und obendrauf weiteren Mehraufwand, der noch mehr Primärenergie erfordert.



> Und warum Pufferbatterie am Schnelllader? Die meisten Nutzer sind Pendler, und ich kenne kaum jemand der Morgens kurz vor der Arbeit eben schnell zum Schnellader fährt sondern eher direkt (zu hause) lädt.



Umweltfreundliche Lösungen für Pendeln lauten "Fahrrad", "ÖPV" um "Umziehen". Aber garantiert nicht "Batterieauto".
Für die zwar weniger häufigen, in ihrer Gesamtfahrstrecke aber bedeutenden Langstrecken sind Schnelllader unverzichtbar und in größerer Zahl nicht mehr direkt aus den laufenden Kraftwerken geschweige denn dem Stromnetzt versorgbar. Bereits heute werden kleine Puffer eingesetzt, die 1-2 Ladevorgänge ausgleichen, für intensive Nutzung z.B. im Sommerreiseverkehr wird man um Halbtagsspeicher, vermutlich sogar Wochenspeicher, nicht herum kommen. Ob die dann Privathaushalte, Ladesäulenbetreiber oder Steurzahler finanzieren, ist für die Effienzbetrachtung wurscht.

(Und es ändert auch nichts daran, dass das gleiche Geld in einem schnelleren PV-Ausbau vorerst mehr fürs Klima bewirken würde, genauso wie die Mehrkosten für Batterieautos dort sinnvoller angelegt wären.)



mihi83 schrieb:


> Ein Smartphone hat doch heute jeder und immer dabei, Zahlung über PayPal und Co.



14% der Gesamtbevölkerung haben gar keins, unter Autofahrern dürfte wegen dem höheren Altersschnitt die Smobie-Quote noch einmal ein Stück tiefer liegen. Zusätzlich abzuziehen sind viele Altgeräte, die einfach als Telefon genutzt, aber nicht mehr supportet werden, Geräte mit exotischen Betriebssystemen, Besitzer die Apple- oder Google-Accounts aus Datenschutzgründen ablehnen, all diejenigen die kein PayPal, AmazonPay,... haben (wollen), Personen die das Ding schlichtweg nicht bedienen können etc.. Man mag über jeden einzelnen dieser Punkte spotten, aber in der Summe kommt man schnell auf 30-50% der Autofahrer, die mit einer bestimmten App über einen bestimmten Dienst nicht bezahlen können. Und selbst wenn die unmöglichsten Kombinationen bis hin zu Symbian-Nutzer-will-via-Freifunk-Anbindung-mit-GoG-Account-und-GRC-bezahlen unterstützt, hätte man immer noch nicht die Reichweite von Giropay und Visa erreicht.

Aber es verbietet niemand, solche Lösungen zusätzlich anzubieten.



> Idealfall wäre ja die Tesla Lösung: Ich fahre zum Supercharger, stöpsle mein Fahrzeug an und die Abrechnung beginnt automatisch... Ohne einloggen, scannen, zahlen, etc... stelle fest, dass ich da mit einem Honda-E nicht weiterkomme und fluche



Fixed it for you.
Wobei ich Tesla ihre selbst aufgestellte Infrastruktur kein Bisschen übel nehme. Im Gegenteil. Aber man kann ein geschossenes System nicht mit einem offenen oder gar einem allgemeinen Gesetz vergleichen. Geschlossene System auf privatem Grund sind übrigens auch weiterhin erlaubt. Nur wer Geschenke von der Gesellschaft will, muss sich jetzt auch an die gesamte Gesellschaft richten und darauf verzichten, deren Daten zu verhökern.




The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber gerade der Punkt: Das verbietet dir doch jetzt, heute in 2021 niemand. Wann sollen keine neuen Verbrenner mehr zugelassen werden? 2035, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf haben.



2030 und 2025 stehen ebenfalls im Raum. 2035 wäre den meisten Petrolheads dagegen heute noch so egal, wie die Erdtemperatur 2100. Aber selbst wer erst  später mit einem Verbot rechnet, sollte schon über die Konsequenzen nachdenken. Hersteller bereiten also schon heute den Ausstieg als Reaktion vor, und es gibt eine Reihe von Nischen, für die Verbrenner wichtig sind. Wenn das THW 2040 ein doppelt so hohes Fahrzeugbudget braucht, um US-Pick-Ups nebst Wartung zu importieren und 2050 Lebensmittelhilfen für Vorderasien erst nach zwei Quartalen ankommen, weil Ochsenkarren halt nicht schneller sind, kann man nicht mehr zurückrudern.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Kleingedruckten steht dass die Box "mindestens ein Jahr lang zweckentsprechend zu nutzen " ist. Im gleichen Satz geht es aber sonst um Wiederverkauf.
> Fakt ist dass gerade tausende Leute sich so ein Ding verbauen lassen weil sie vielleicht in dem nächsten 5 Jahren ein E-Auto kaufen werden und die KFW DAMIT bis jetzt kein Problem gehabt zu haben scheint.



Kauf dir halt, wie es derzeit wohl ettliche machen, ein Modell 3 oder ähnliches dazu. Dank der Geschenke vom lieben Steuerzahler, die Scholz, Altmaier und Scheuer vermitteln, ist der Neupreis in Deutschland wohl niedriger als der Gebrauchtpreis nach einjähriger Haltepflicht in Dänemark. => Wallbox genutzt, ein Jahr Tesla gefahren und auch noch Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Thread muss wohl wirklich Traumtänzerei gewesen sein. Straßenlaternen sind typischerweise mit wenigen 100 W angebunden, wenn überhaupt, und stehen meiner Beobachtung nach in Deutschland extrem selten direkt an Parkplätzen. Fast immer ist der Rad- oder Fußweg dazwischen. Es gibt an Laternen also weder Strom noch bekommt man ihn von da ins Auto. Umgekehrt wäre ein Zahlterminal 20 umliegenden Laternen weder praktisch noch juristisch ein Problem.


Sag das nicht mir sondern diesen Herrn aus dem anderen Elektroauto Thread.

"Als Elektroingenieur kann ich da keine grundsätzliche Hürde erkennen. Eine Ladestation an jeder Laterne, eine versenkte Buchse auf halber Strecke dazwischen reicht, um alle dort möglicherweise parkenden Fahrzeuge anzuschließen. Im Durchschnitt, versteht sich."MH





						Tesla ist VW und Toyota technisch um Jahre voraus
					

Es wurde ja mal laut über modulare Akkus nachgedacht, bei denen man nicht eine Großbatterie, sondern einzelne Blöcke verwendet und die sogar, wenn entladen, einzeln ausgewechselt werden könnten? Das ließe sich dann auch skalieren.  Mir fallen allerdings auch dazu gleich ein paar fiese technische...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




MfG


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fixed it for you.


Fixed it for you. 


> Idealfall wäre ja die Tesla Lösung: Ich fahre zum Supercharger, stöpsle mein Fahrzeug an und die Abrechnung beginnt automatisch... Ohne einloggen, scannen, zahlen, etc... stelle fest, dass ich da mit einem Honda-E nicht weiterkomme und fluche


Tesla öffnet sein Schnelladenetz in der Zukunft auch für andere Hersteller. Stand jetzt wird die Bezhalung über die Tesla-App laufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umweltfreundliche Lösungen für Pendeln lauten "Fahrrad", "ÖPV" um "Umziehen". Aber garantiert nicht "Batterieauto".


Grundsätzlich hast du Recht, dennoch sehe ich das anders als du. Ich geh jetzt einfach mal von mir als Beispiel aus:

Fahrrad = Keine Option. Fahrzeit einseitig zur Arbeitsstelle: 2 Stunden
ÖPNV = Keine Option. Fahrzeit einseitig zur Arbeitsstelle: 2 Stunden
Umziehen = Ich bau mir gerade ein Haus, als kommt das nicht in Frage. 
Batterieauto = Fahrzeit einseitig zur Arbeitsstelle: 25 Minuten

Die Fahrzeit in allen drei Fällen wurde mit Google Maps ermittelt. Sie deckt sich aber mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen.

Lösung für mich: Batterieauto

Im Moment schepper ich aber auch noch mit meinem Diesel durch die Gegend.

Und so wie mir geht es vielen. Selbst wenn du kein Haus hast, bringst du die wenigsten dazu wegen dem Wegfall von Benzin und Diesel umzuziehen. Ich kann jetzt nur für die Münchner Region sprechen, aber wenn du mal in einer Wohnung bist, dann gehst du da nur in den seltensten Fällen wieder raus. Denn eine freie und passende Wohnung zu finden, auf die sich nicht 100 Leute beworben haben ist ein absoluter Glücksfall. Ich seh das im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis regelmäßig. Das ist ein Problem um welches sich die Regierung dringend kümmern muss. Heute war erst wieder ein Bericht in der Zeitung (Münchner Merkur) darüber. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Und es ändert auch nichts daran, dass das gleiche Geld in einem schnelleren PV-Ausbau vorerst mehr fürs Klima bewirken würde, genauso wie die Mehrkosten für Batterieautos dort sinnvoller angelegt wären.)


Hätte man die deutsche PV-Industrie nicht vor die Hunde gehen lassen, dann wäre die Ausgangslage heute eine völlig andere. Aber nein, man muss weiterhin den Kohlabbau subventionieren. 

Damit es mit dem PV-Ausbau in Deutschland schneller voran geht, braucht es eine einheitliche länderübergreifende Förderung. Viele können sich eine PV-Anlage schlicht nicht leisten. Ich hab das bei meiner Anlage gesehen, wie düster das mit der Förderung ist. Auf die Anlage selbst gibt es in Bayern keinerlei Zuschussförderung. Auf das Batteriepack hab ich 2.400 € bekommen (über den Energieatlas Bayern. Das musst du aber erstmal wissen und finden!) und auf die beiden Ladestationen 1.800 € (über die KfW). Das ist ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein im Vergleich mit den Gesamtkosten der Anlage. Wenn du dein Haus/Gebäude nicht grundlegend sanierst, dann bekommst du über die KfW gerade mal einen Förderkredit (ab 0,55% effektivem Jahreszins). Wenn das für ein Land welches die Energiewende schaffen will, nicht traurig ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.... 

Und genau das gleiche Drama spielt sich bei Heizungen auch ab. In Bayern gab es hierfür den "Programmteil Energiesystemhaus" mit folgenden Förderungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was macht die bayrische Staatsregierung? Ich zitiere: 


> Die Förderung im *Programmteil EnergieSystemHaus* wurde *zum 27.01.2020* beendet und wird nicht fortgeführt. Die Abwicklung bereits gestellter Anträge läuft selbstverständlich weiter.


Großartig! *Slowclap²* Bravo! Genau so begeistert man seine Bürger für Erneuerbare Energien und Klimaschutz! 




DaStash schrieb:


> Sag das nicht mir sondern diesen Herrn aus dem anderen Elektroauto Thread.
> 
> "Als Elektroingenieur kann ich da keine grundsätzliche Hürde erkennen. Eine Ladestation an jeder Laterne, eine versenkte Buchse auf halber Strecke dazwischen reicht, um alle dort möglicherweise parkenden Fahrzeuge anzuschließen. Im Durchschnitt, versteht sich."MH


Also die Aussage von @Mahoy hättest du ruhig ganz zitieren können. Denn der wichtigeste Teil fehlt in deinem Zitat. 

Hier mal die komplette Aussage: 


> Als Elektroingenieur kann ich da keine grundsätzliche Hürde erkennen. Eine Ladestation an jeder Laterne, eine versenkte Buchse auf halber Strecke dazwischen reicht, um alle dort möglicherweise parkenden Fahrzeuge anzuschließen. Im Durchschnitt, versteht sich.
> Das größere Problem ist der Hauptstrang, der auf die Buchsen verzweigt, aber auch das ist machbar.
> Das größte Problem steckt in den Köpfen, weil viele Leute merkwürdigerweise erwarten, dass der Strom unsichtbar zu ihnen kommen muss, egal wie viel sie brauchen, und den Netzausbau behindern.


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Also die Aussage von @Mahoy hättest du ruhig ganz zitieren können. Denn der wichtigeste Teil fehlt in deinem Zitat.


Das ist unrelevant gewesen, es ging nur darum, dass das a) so gefordert wurde, mit den Laternen und den Bodendosen und b) als praktikabel dargestellt wurde. Was ich anders sehe, wie erläutert und darüber hinaus nun, dank des neuen Beschlusses, auch gar nicht mehr möglich oder wollen wir jetzt an allen Laternen und den "Bodendosen" EC-Terminals installieren? 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> oder wollen wir jetzt an allen Laternen und den "Bodendosen" EC-Terminals installieren?


Das könnte sogar @ruyven_macaran lösen: Ein Terminal pro Straße wird der Forderung gerecht und funktioniert mit Parkautomaten ja auch.


----------



## BigBoymann (22. September 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Zum Thema E-Fuels und effiziente Gewinnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gesehen und wer rechnen kann, wird schnell bemerken, dass die Effizienz schlechter als miserabel ist. Sie ist so schlecht, dass es keine Alternatvie, nicht einmal übergangsweise sein kann. 

Man rechnet beim Wasserstoffantrieb mit einem Gesamtwirkungsgrad (also von der Erzeugung bis zum Fahren) von geradezu lächerlichen 29%, der Benziner liegt bei 22% und der Diesel bei 25%. Die berühmten E-Fuels werden sich deutlich unterhalb der Werte eines Wasserstoffautos befinden, da hier Wasserstoff unter Verlusten in E-Fuels gewandelt werden und der Verbrennungsmotor noch einmal deutliche Verluste hinnehmen muss. Moderne Motoren können mit 40% des zugeführten Kraftstoffes als Wirkungsgrad rechnen, wobei hier keinerlei Kaltstartverluste, Drehzahlorgien oder sonstwas eingerechnet sind. Beim Wasserstoffauto liegen wir eher in Richtung 50% des zugeführten Kraftstoffes. Würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn das E-Fuel in der Energiebilanz noch schlechter abschneidet, als der Benzinantrieb. 

Das Elektroauto ist weit abseits dessen, was irgendwer der Konkurenten in dieser Phase erreichen kann, hier reden wir von einer Effizienz von mind. 85% mit weiteren Optimierungsmöglichkeiten, so ist absolut belegbar, dass "ideale" Ladebedingungen die Verluste beim Laden minimieren können, dazu kommen aktuelle SynRM Motoren die die Effizienz des Elektroantriebs noch einmal um 5% steigern können, da diese weniger "Reibungsverluste" haben. Alles in allem, wird man ier mittelfristig bereits die 90% knacken. Unter Berücksichtigung der Effizienzwerte bei der Energiegewinnung (Primärfaktor) liegen wir damit aktuell bei einem Faktor von rund 50%., wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dieser überhaupt in der obigen Betrachtungsweise berücksichtigt ist, die Quellenlage ist hier leider mehr als uneindeutig, beim Benziner (so fair muss man sein) ist der Faktor der Energiegewinnung eingerechnet, beim H²O vermute ich daher, dass dies auch eingerechnet ist. Dann haben wir aber beim E_Auto in der Folge durchaus enorme Steigerungspotenziale, der Primärenergiefaktor wird weiter sinken (aktuell 1,8), da immer mehr und mehr Energie ökologisch gewonnen wird und dem Faktor 1 sehr nahe kommt, während bspw. Braunkohle oder Steinkohle nur 60% ihrer enthaltenen Energie in Strom umwandeln können.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, das war es dann aber auch, alle neuen Lader/Laderprojekte brauchen dann ein Kartenterminal...
> 
> MfG


Ja und das ist richtig so.
Natürlich ist es sehr schlimm, daß die ganzen alten Säcke so frech sind und einfach nicht verrecken wollen, damit endlich das App/E-Paradies eingeläutet werden kann. 
Leider sind halt die meisten Ü60/70 froh, wenn sie gerade mal so das Smartphone bedienen können.
Aber die sollten eh am besten alle den Führerschein abgeben und aufs E-Bike umsteigen - am besten im Winter, damit sie vieleicht doch schneller das Zeitliche segnen...


----------



## mrvice (22. September 2021)

"aut der neuen Richtlinie müssen die Kartenterminals mindestens kontaktlose Systeme via NFC anbieten, bei denen man seine Giro- oder Kreditkarte vor das Lesegerät hinhalten muss"

Is doch dämlich wenn schon muss die karte auch ohne diesen schnick schnack nutzbar sein sonst kann ma sich das gleich sparen..... NFC is bei meinen karten bewusst deaktiviert die funktion is schwachsinn und zu leicht angreifbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sag das nicht mir sondern diesen Herrn aus dem anderen Elektroauto Thread.
> 
> "Als Elektroingenieur kann ich da keine grundsätzliche Hürde erkennen. Eine Ladestation an jeder Laterne, eine versenkte Buchse auf halber Strecke dazwischen reicht, um alle dort möglicherweise parkenden Fahrzeuge anzuschließen. Im Durchschnitt, versteht sich."MH
> 
> ...



In der verkürzten, zitierten Form, ist es tatsächlich kompletter Bullshit.
In der originalen Langfassung sagt Mahoy mehr oder minder, dass man entlang der Straßenränder eine komplett neue Infrastruktur (neue Stromleitungen, neue Laternen, neue Ladesäulen, neue, versenkte Ladebuchsen) errichten könnte. Das hat er technisch auch recht, es wäre nur so unbezahlbar teuer, dass man sogar zusätzlich noch eine Bezahloption mit Bargeld hätte vorschreiben können, ohne dass die in den Gesamtkosten auffallen würde .




Painkiller schrieb:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Tesla öffnet sein Schnelladenetz in der Zukunft auch für andere Hersteller. Stand jetzt wird die Bezhalung über die Tesla-App laufen.



Interessant.



> Grundsätzlich hast du Recht, dennoch sehe ich das anders als du. Ich geh jetzt einfach mal von mir als Beispiel aus:
> 
> Fahrrad = Keine Option. Fahrzeit einseitig zur Arbeitsstelle: 2 Stunden
> ÖPNV = Keine Option. Fahrzeit einseitig zur Arbeitsstelle: 2 Stunden
> Umziehen = Ich bau mir gerade ein Haus, als kommt das nicht in Frage.



An der Stelle muss ich jetzt ganz klar sagen:
Oberschichtproblem. Wer die Kohle hat, sich ein Haus zu bauen, hat definitiv auch die Kohle, in die Nähe (Fahrrad = 10 km Umkreis) seines Arbeitsplatzes in eine durchschnittlich große Mietswohnung zu ziehen. Wer stattdessen in Flächenversiegelung und mehr PKW-Verkehr investiert, handelt definitiv nicht umweltschonend und muss dann halt bei allen Kosten sehen, wo er bleibt. Es können nicht 83 Millionen Deutschen "im Grünen" wohnen und "in die Stadt pendeln". Wer diesen Luxus trotzdem für sich beansprucht, muss ihn sich halt leisten können und es ist die Ausgabe des Staates, über Abgaben auf Strom, E-Fuels, Straßennutzung, Flächenverbrauch, etc. dafür zu sorgen, dass derjenige auch tatsächlich die gesamten Kosten dafür trägt und nicht, wie bisher, den Löwenanteil auf Ärmere ablädt.



> Und so wie mir geht es vielen. Selbst wenn du kein Haus hast, bringst du die wenigsten dazu wegen dem Wegfall von Benzin und Diesel umzuziehen. Ich kann jetzt nur für die Münchner Region sprechen, aber wenn du mal in einer Wohnung bist, dann gehst du da nur in den seltensten Fällen wieder raus. Denn eine freie und passende Wohnung zu finden, auf die sich nicht 100 Leute beworben haben ist ein absoluter Glücksfall. Ich seh das im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis regelmäßig. Das ist ein Problem um welches sich die Regierung dringend kümmern muss.



Das ist definitiv ein Problem, das gelöst werden muss. Aber eben durch vernünftigen Städtebau, vernünftige Arbeitsmarktpolitik (was zum Teufel soll Wirtschaftsförderung an einem Standort, an dem es bereits einen Arbeitsplatzüberschuss und einen Wohnungsmangel gibt???), angemessene Mieterrechte und Spekulantenkontrolle, ÖPV, etc.. Es kann nicht Sinn einer zukunftsfähigen Politik sein, die Symptome dieses Problem durch Pendlerförderung zu übertünchen.

Was bislang in Deutschland läuft ist so, als würde ein Arzt bei einem operierbaren Hirntumor zunehmend höhere Dosen Morphium gegen die resultierenden Kopfschmerzen verschreiben: Schädlich, teuer und einem tödlichen Problem freie Bahn lassend.



> Hätte man die deutsche PV-Industrie nicht vor die Hunde gehen lassen, dann wäre die Ausgangslage heute eine völlig andere. Aber nein, man muss weiterhin den Kohlabbau subventionieren.



Und die Großkraftwerksbetreiber/Stromkonzerne allgemein...
Ich glaube, hier gibt es einem Nachbarthread zum Thema "Was man in 5 Tagen dagegen tun kann", oder?



> Damit es mit dem PV-Ausbau in Deutschland schneller voran geht, braucht es eine einheitliche länderübergreifende Förderung.



Sehe ich nicht. Es kann nicht Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit sein, den ohnehin schon überdurchschnittlich vermögenden weitere Geschenke zu machen. Im Gegenteil. Aber kann für Bedingungen sorgen, unter denen sich PV-Anlagen von selbst rechnen. Unter denen genau die gleichen gehobene Schichten, die typischerweise einen ebenso gehobenen Primärenergieverbrauch haben, liebend gerne selbst eine PV-Anlage statt ein neues Auto, eine Flugreise oder ähnliches kaufen. Unter denen Investoren und Stromkonzerne händringend nach Dachflächen suchen, auf denen sie Solarpanele montieren dürfen.

Alles nur eine frage der richtigen Rahmenbedingungen: Aktuell ist Energieverbrauch in Deutschland spottbillig (im Vergleich zu den resultierenden Schäden), ein Techniker, der Solarpanele zusammenbaut oder montiert aber unbezahlbar und wenn doch ist es billiger, damit Naturflächen zu verschatten .
Da hätte man schon vor 30 Jahren mit entsprechender Abgaben- und Steuerverteilung entgegenwirken müssen, aber lieber heute mit angefangen als nie.

(Die Geschwindigkeit wäre ein extra zu diskutierendes, sehr komplexes Thema. Nachdem man ein Vierteljahrhundert gepennt respektive nur an den eigenen Wohlstand gedacht hat, wird es jetzt schmerzhaft. Man kann nur noch entscheiden, wem man wieviel wehtut.)




Olstyle schrieb:


> Das könnte sogar @ruyven_macaran lösen:



Ähhhh ... war das so gemeint, wie es rüberkommt  ?


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähhhh ... war das so gemeint, wie es rüberkommt  ?


War nur bezogen auf deine eigene Bedenken an dem Konzept wo du trotz X Negativpunkten DEN Punkt als unproblematisch benannt hast.


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist unrelevant gewesen, es ging nur darum, dass das a) so gefordert wurde, mit den Laternen und den Bodendosen und b) als praktikabel dargestellt wurde. Was ich anders sehe, wie erläutert und darüber hinaus nun, dank des neuen Beschlusses, auch gar nicht mehr möglich oder wollen wir jetzt an allen Laternen und den "Bodendosen" EC-Terminals installieren?


Ich fand es relevant. Vorallem sein Hinweis auf den Hauptstrang  und die Infrastruktur finde ich wichtig. 
Das mit den EC-Terminals lässt sich schon lösen. Entweder du machst sie ausklappbar, oder aber du bringst ähnlich wie beim Parkplatz einen EC-Automaten an. Mal sehen wann der erste Autobauer ein EC-Terminal ins Amaturenbrett klatscht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle muss ich jetzt ganz klar sagen:
> Oberschichtproblem. Wer die Kohle hat, sich ein Haus zu bauen, hat definitiv auch die Kohle, in die Nähe (Fahrrad = 10 km Umkreis) seines Arbeitsplatzes in eine durchschnittlich große Mietswohnung zu ziehen.


Du hast absolut Recht, es ist ein Oberschichtproblem. Zumindest für diejenigen, die einen Hausbau alleine stemmen können. Ich für meinen Teil kann es nicht. Ohne Hilfe wäre es für mich auf gar keinen Fall machbar.

Ich hab gerade mal geschaut, wie hoch die Mieten im 10 km Radius rund um meinen Arbeitsplatz im Moment sind: 1.295 € Warm für 62 m², 2 Zimmer und 8,7 km entfernt vom Arbeitsplatz sind defintiv eine Ansage. Im Ort wo sich mein Arbeitsplatz befindet, kostet eine vergleichbare Wohnung 1.250 € Warm, 69 m², 2 Zimmer. Das ist einfach nur noch krank. Ich kann mich noch an die Vorhersagen erinnern, das es durch Corona einen Knick bei den Mieten geben wird.... Naja, leisten könnte ich mir eh keine von beiden mit meinem Gehalt. 

Es geht aber auch günstiger: 
900 € Warm, 65 m², 3 Zimmer, 10 km entfernt, kein ÖPNV und überragende Internetgeschwindigkeit!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie war das mit Chefsache und schnellen Internet für alle? Mit der Leitung kann ich nicht mal von Zuhause aus arbeiten, wenn wider ein Lockdown kommt. *Slowclap*




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer stattdessen in Flächenversiegelung und mehr PKW-Verkehr investiert, handelt definitiv nicht umweltschonend und muss dann halt bei allen Kosten sehen, wo er bleibt.


Auch hier stimme ich dir zu. In den Städten wird uns das in Zukunft ziemlich hart treffen. Sieht man sehr schön an München. Wenn du hier nicht beginnst in die Höhe zu bauen, dann hast du langfristig verloren.

Aber es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. PKW-Verkehr ist nicht gleich PKW-Verkehr, und Haus ist nicht gleich Haus. Wenn du zum Beispiel ein altes Haus abreist und neu und CO2 neutral drauf baust (wie bei mir), dann wird nichts neu versiegelt. Ähnlich beim PKW. Wenn du ein E-Auto hast, und das über deine PV-Anlage laden kannst und gleichzeitig noch den Überschussstrom einspeist, dann ist das doch eine gute Sache. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es können nicht 83 Millionen Deutschen "im Grünen" wohnen und "in die Stadt pendeln". Wer diesen Luxus trotzdem für sich beansprucht, muss ihn sich halt leisten können und es ist die Ausgabe des Staates, über Abgaben auf Strom, E-Fuels, Straßennutzung, Flächenverbrauch, etc. dafür zu sorgen, dass derjenige auch tatsächlich die gesamten Kosten dafür trägt und nicht, wie bisher, den Löwenanteil auf Ärmere ablädt.


Da hast du schon Recht, aber du hast doch auch gesehen was passiert wenn unsere Regierung solche Dinge anpackt. Maut, Erneuerbare Energie, E-Mobilität, Straßeninfrastruktur etc. lässst sich unter einem Satz zusammenfassen: "Das ist ja nicht so gut gelaufen." Und das ist noch höflich ausgedrückt. So ein Fuckup ist für ein Land wie Deutschland einfach nur noch peinlich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv ein Problem, das gelöst werden muss. Aber eben durch vernünftigen Städtebau, vernünftige Arbeitsmarktpolitik (was zum Teufel soll Wirtschaftsförderung an einem Standort, an dem es bereits einen Arbeitsplatzüberschuss und einen Wohnungsmangel gibt???), angemessene Mieterrechte und Spekulantenkontrolle, ÖPV, etc.. Es kann nicht Sinn einer zukunftsfähigen Politik sein, die Symptome dieses Problem durch Pendlerförderung zu übertünchen.
> 
> Was bislang in Deutschland läuft ist so, als würde ein Arzt bei einem operierbaren Hirntumor zunehmend höhere Dosen Morphium gegen die resultierenden Kopfschmerzen verschreiben: Schädlich, teuer und einem tödlichen Problem freie Bahn lassend.


+1  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht. Es kann nicht Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit sein, den ohnehin schon überdurchschnittlich vermögenden weitere Geschenke zu machen. Im Gegenteil. Aber kann für Bedingungen sorgen, unter denen sich PV-Anlagen von selbst rechnen. Unter denen genau die gleichen gehobene Schichten, die typischerweise einen ebenso gehobenen Primärenergieverbrauch haben, liebend gerne selbst eine PV-Anlage statt ein neues Auto, eine Flugreise oder ähnliches kaufen. Unter denen Investoren und Stromkonzerne händringend nach Dachflächen suchen, auf denen sie Solarpanele montieren dürfen.


Ich glaube du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Mir ging es nicht rein um die Förderung für Vermögende, sondern eben um eine grunsätzliche Förderung von PV-Anlagen. Meine Förderung war als exemplarisches Rechenbeispiel gedacht. Denn hier haben wir starken Nachholbedarf, wenn du Anreize und Chancengleichheit für alle schaffen willst.

Die PV-Technik wird beständig weiterentwickelt. Es gibt bereits Module mit 800 Watt. In meinen Augen macht es absolut Sinn, das man diese Art der Energieerzeugung flächendeckend fördert. Gerade für Städte ist das eine riesen Chance. Aber wenn ich alleine hier in München sehe, wie sehr die eigene Regierung/Stadt gegen solche und andere Projekte ist, dann wird mir schlecht. Andere Länder sind uns hier weit voraus. Der Green City gehört in meinen Augen die Zukunft.

Die Möglichkeiten heute eine PV-Anlage zu monitieren sind sehr vielfälltig: Fassade, Fenster, Flachdächer, Zäune, Lärmschutzwälle, Carports etc. Das ist nicht nur für Vermögende interessant. Sondern eben für alle. Solange es aber dafür keine vernünftige Förderstrategie gibt interessiert es nur die wenigsten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles nur eine frage der richtigen Rahmenbedingungen: Aktuell ist Energieverbrauch in Deutschland spottbillig (im Vergleich zu den resultierenden Schäden), ein Techniker, der Solarpanele zusammenbaut oder montiert aber unbezahlbar und wenn doch ist es billiger, damit Naturflächen zu verschatten .
> Da hätte man schon vor 30 Jahren mit entsprechender Abgaben- und Steuerverteilung entgegenwirken müssen, aber lieber heute mit angefangen als nie.


Die Stromkosten kennen nur einen Weg. Und zwar nach oben. Ich hab das sehr schön bei der Wirtschaftlichkeitsanalyse meiner PV-Anlage gesehen. 

Man muss sich nur mal ansehen wie sich der Strompreis im Jahr 2021 zusammensetzt. Über 50% sind Steuern, Abgaben und Umlagen. Da läuft doch was falsch... Hat schon seinen Grund warum Deutschland Spitzenreiter bei den Strompreisen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 2022 wird es sicher auch heiter, da die Strompreise an der Börse sowie die Kosten für Emissionsrechte stark steigen werden. Das hier Handlungsbedarft besteht, sollte klar sein. Stromsubventionen für Firmen müssen erneut auf den Prüfstand. Genau so wie EGG-Umlage. Ebenfalls müssen die Genehmigungsverfahren für Green-Energy Projekte schneller vonstatten gehen. Die Förderung von erneuerbaren Energien muss ausgebaut werden. Wenn der Staat zudem die Stromsteuer für Privathaushalte abschafft, dann könnte er den Preis so auch künstlich senken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Die Geschwindigkeit wäre ein extra zu diskutierendes, sehr komplexes Thema. Nachdem man ein Vierteljahrhundert gepennt respektive nur an den eigenen Wohlstand gedacht hat, wird es jetzt schmerzhaft. Man kann nur noch entscheiden, wem man wieviel wehtut.)


Mit einer Digitalsteuer von 10% könnte man zumindest die Kassen wieder etwas füllen. Dann wäre es nicht ganz so schmerzhaft.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle muss ich jetzt ganz klar sagen:
> Oberschichtproblem. Wer die Kohle hat, sich ein Haus zu bauen, hat definitiv auch die Kohle, in die Nähe (Fahrrad = 10 km Umkreis) seines Arbeitsplatzes in eine durchschnittlich große Mietswohnung zu ziehen. Wer stattdessen in Flächenversiegelung und mehr PKW-Verkehr investiert, handelt definitiv nicht umweltschonend und muss dann halt bei allen Kosten sehen, wo er bleibt. Es können nicht 83 Millionen Deutschen "im Grünen" wohnen und "in die Stadt pendeln". Wer diesen Luxus trotzdem für sich beansprucht, muss ihn sich halt leisten können und es ist die Ausgabe des Staates, über Abgaben auf Strom, E-Fuels, Straßennutzung, Flächenverbrauch, etc. dafür zu sorgen, dass derjenige auch tatsächlich die gesamten Kosten dafür trägt und nicht, wie bisher, den Löwenanteil auf Ärmere ablädt.


Du gehst also davon aus, dass man mal eben, egal ob neu oder Bestand, mal so eine Wohnung bekommt, in so einem Ballungsraum wie in Berlin beispielsweise? Lustig...  Hier gibt es einen massiven Mangel an Wohnungen und Neubauwohnungen liegen von den Kosten über den Kosten von Hausbau auf dem Land und darüber hinaus, ein gern genutztes Mittel um die Kosten möglichst "niedrig" erscheinen zu lassen, sind diese klein und im Schnitt mit wenig Zimmern ausgestattet. Eine Familie mit zwei Kindern, typische Hausbau-Zielgruppe, hat es auch sehr schwer Wohnungen zu finden, da es in dem Bereich so gut wie keine gibt, wegen der Wfl. Verdichtung, zu Gunsten des Umsatzes oder aber sie sind nicht leistbar, weil Neubau-Wohnungen über 100 m² und mit 4 Zimmer+ auf Grund der "überdurchschnittlichen Wohnfläche", diese dürfte bei ca. 65 m²(Stand 2018) liegen, überproportional teurer sind.

Also nein, das ist kein Oberschichtenproblem sondern eher eine reelle Mittelschichtenmiserie.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2021)

Wie geschrieben: Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass man so etwas heute problemlos bekommt. Aber ich bin dagegen, dass man die Symptome dieses Problems übertüncht, in dem man ein anderes (Umwelt-)Problem mit Steuergeldern schafft. Es ist holistisch betrachtet eben nicht günstiger, ein Haus weit draußen zu bauen und zu pendeln. Jedes Bisschen Logik spricht dagegen. Aber es wird in hohem Maße subventioniert. Und dann wird Geld ausgegeben, um die resultierenden Probleme für Menschen zu lindern. Und dann wird sich beschwert, dass kein Geld mehr da ist, um die resultierenden Probleme für die Umwelt anzugehen.

Alles, weil man nicht das eigentliche Problem zu lösen versucht, sondern stattdessen neue schafft.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal geschaut, wie hoch die Mieten im 10 km Radius rund um meinen Arbeitsplatz im Moment sind: 1.295 € Warm für 62 m², 2 Zimmer und 8,7 km entfernt vom Arbeitsplatz sind defintiv eine Ansage. Im Ort wo sich mein Arbeitsplatz befindet, kostet eine vergleichbare Wohnung 1.250 € Warm, 69 m², 2 Zimmer. Das ist einfach nur noch krank.



Jo, das ist happig und wenn es gar keine günstigeren Angebote gibt (als ich das letzte mal gesucht habe, hatte man auch locker 20-40% Spanne) definitiv auch ein Problem. Aber ehe der Kauf von Grundstück und Haus billiger kommt, als so etwas zu mieten, vergehen locker 3-5 Jahrzehnte, deswegen sage ich: Wenn du dir das Haus leisten kannst, kannst du dir erst recht diese Wohnung leisten. Du musst also nicht PKW-Pendeln, sondern du willst PKW-Pendeln, weil dir dieser Nachteil andere daraus resultierende Vorteile (deutlich schöneres, größeres Zuhause in besserer Lage) wert ist.

Und dazu sage ich halt: Das ist deine private Entscheidung. Aber es gibt keinen Grund, warum die Gesellschaft sie dir finanzieren sollte. Im Gegenteil, ein einzelnes Haus hat typischerweise einen deutlich höheren Energieverbrauch pro Einwohner im Vergleich zu einer Mietwohnung, der Grundflächenverbrauch ist viel höher, es müssen Straßen für deine Pendelei bereitgestellt werden und dazu kommt der Energieverbrauch der Pendelei selbst. All diese Folgekosten/-Umweltschäden sollten eingepreist werden und wenn dir das Haus es dann immer noch wert ist - Gratulation & Neid, dass du es dir leisten kannst  .



> Ich kann mich noch an die Vorhersagen erinnern, das es durch Corona einen Knick bei den Mieten geben wird.... Naja, leisten könnte ich mir eh keine von beiden mit meinem Gehalt.



Keine Ahnung, wer das vorhergesagt hat, aber damit habe ich nicht einmal gerechnet, bevor die Regierung angefangen hat, Geld noch und nöcher zu verschenken. (Natürlich nur an Leute, die schon welches haben.) Im Gegenteil: Da es unter Pandemiebedingungen noch schwerer ist, sich eine neue Wohnung zu suchen, werden Leute, die umziehen müssen, noch eher schlechte Angebote annehmen und es gibt noch weniger Gründe für Vermieter, gute Angebote zu machen. Einzig in den absoluten Boom-Städten müsste der Mieten*anstieg* gebremst worden sein, weil es keine Innenstadtjobs gab, zu denen man ziehen konnte. Aber die Leute, die schon da waren, sind ja da geblieben.



> Aber es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. PKW-Verkehr ist nicht gleich PKW-Verkehr, und Haus ist nicht gleich Haus. Wenn du zum Beispiel ein altes Haus abreist und neu und CO2 neutral drauf baust (wie bei mir), dann wird nichts neu versiegelt. Ähnlich beim PKW. Wenn du ein E-Auto hast, und das über deine PV-Anlage laden kannst und gleichzeitig noch den Überschussstrom einspeist, dann ist das doch eine gute Sache.



Besser wäre es aber, wenn du den gesamten Strom der PV-Anlage einspeisen kannst, weil das Haus da gebaut hast, wo du auch arbeitest. Oder zumindest an einem Ort, von dem aus du mit ÖPV zum Arbeitsplatz kommst  .
(Ob Haus bauen oder Haus sanieren die ökologischere Lösung ist, muss man im Einzelfall gucken. Aber spätestens wenn der Neubau mit Beton hochgezogen wird, ist es eigentlich fast immer "sanieren". Nur ökonomisch ist das halt Wahnsinn, weil CO2-emittieren spottbillig ist, Arbeitskraft dagegen schweine teuer und eine Sanierung bedeutet Handarbeit ohne Ende.)

Ungeachtet dessen gilt für Städte aber übrigens sehr wohl: PKW-Verkehr ist gleich PKW-Verkehr. Gänzlich unabhängig von der Energie haben wir einfach viel zu viele Pendler aus den Vororten, die das Leben in den Randgebieten unattraktiv machen und viel Platz für Parkplätze und Einfallstraßen brauchen.



> Da hast du schon Recht,



Den Satz habe ich noch nie so oft in einem Post gelesen   .



> aber du hast doch auch gesehen was passiert wenn unsere Regierung solche Dinge anpackt. Maut, Erneuerbare Energie, E-Mobilität, Straßeninfrastruktur etc. lässst sich unter einem Satz zusammenfassen: "Das ist ja nicht so gut gelaufen." Und das ist noch höflich ausgedrückt. So ein Fuckup ist für ein Land wie Deutschland einfach nur noch peinlich.



Was ich von der aktuellen Regierung halte, sollte bekannt sein  . Aber man muss Erfolge an den Zielen messen...
EE unter den Grünen: Ziel = aus dem nichts alternative Energieformen zu Marktrelevanz verhelfen, Kurs für eine umweltfreundliche Zukunft legen. Ergebnis = rasche Zunahme der EE, global führende Position in der Zukunftsbranche Photovoltaik, mit an der globalen Spitze in der Boombranche Windkraft. Voller Erfolg.
Energiewende unter Schwarz/Gelb/Rot: Ziel = Möglichst billig dem Wähler vorgaukeln, man würde sich mehr als nur einen Dreck ums Klima kümmern, während man den Stromkonzernen in den Arsch kriecht. Ergebnis = RWE, EnBW & Co fahren Milliardengewinne ein, PV-Industrie kollabiert komplett, WKA-Bauer wandern größtenteils ab, Kohlelaufwerke werden nicht nur auf Staatskosten sogar über den ökonomisch sinnvollen Zeitraum am laufen gehalten, sondern sogar neu in Betrieb genommen, CO2-Reduktion findet praktisch nicht statt und trotzdem assoziieren Wähler "Merkel" mit "Energiewende" und denken, die SPD hätte sich für Wandel eingesetzt. Voller Erfolg.

E-Mobilität: Ziel = der deutschen Autoindustrie Milliarden zuschieben und gleichzeitig dem Wähler suggerieren, man würde was für die Umwelt tun. Ergebnis = Autoindustrie kassiert Milliardenbeihilfen, aber erst seit der ID3 und genug never-Plug-In-Hybride von deutschen Herstellern lieferbar sind, Ladesäulenaufsteller kriegen 50-75% der Infrastruktur geschenkt, die sie dann teuer verkaufen, aber erst seitdem ein Konsortium deutscher Autohersteller Ladesäulen bauen will und der Wähler kauft Scholz und Merkel ein Engagement für Klimaschutz ab. Obwohl heutige Batterieautos mit dem für ihre Lebensdauer zu erwartenden Grenzstrom mehr CO2 pro km verursachen als Benziner. Voller Erfolg. (Nebeneffekt: Häuslebesitzer = CDU-Wähler kriegen große Teile von Investitionen geschenkt, die sie langfristig eh irgendwann getätigt hätten)

Maut: Ziel = ein paar 100 Millionen Euro Steuergeld an Kumpels in der Industrie verschenken, Wählerstimmen mit einer vollkommen sinnlosen, aber nationalpopulistischen Idee gewinnen. Ergebnis = Millionen zugesichert, Stimmen bekommen. Zugegebenermaßen wurde es dann etwas holprig, die ggf. noch geplante dauerhafte ABM- und Industriefördermaßnahme, bei der nahezu die gesamten Mauteinnahmen für die Mauteintreibung wieder ausgegeben worden wären, kommen wohl nicht mehr und die Überwachungsinfrastruktur muss man auch anders realisieren. Aber gewählt wird man fleißig wie und eh je, sein Amt musste auch niemand abgegen - also zumindest Teilerfolg.

Straßeninfrastruktur: Müsstest du näher definieren. Aber auf dem Weg in den Urlaub konnte ich in CSUistan gut Gas geben auf bundesfinanzierten, überdimensionierten Straßen und allgemein fließt in die immer noch viel mehr Geld als z.B. in die Schiene. Welche tatsächlich gehabten Ziele wurden denn deiner Meinung nach nicht erreicht?

+1  



> Ich glaube du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Mir ging es nicht rein um die Förderung für Vermögende, sondern eben um eine grunsätzliche Förderung von PV-Anlagen. Meine Förderung war als exemplarisches Rechenbeispiel gedacht. Denn hier haben wir starken Nachholbedarf, wenn du Anreize und Chancengleichheit für alle schaffen willst.



Ne, ich habe dich schon verstanden, aber ich lege andere Maßstäbe an:
Die Mehrheit der Deutschen kann sich kein Haus leisten => die ärmere Hälfte der Bevölkerung kann nie von einer Photovoltaik-Förderung profitieren. Es wird zwar immer von Mieteranlagen gefaselt aber Fakt ist doch ganz einfach, dass niemand beim heutigen Mieterschutz in irgendwas investiert, dass er nicht mitnehmen kann. Somit ist PV-Förderung also per se etwas, wovon nur Leute profitieren können, die schon einen vergleichsweise guten Lebensstandard haben. Finanziert wird sie aber von allen.

Daher bin ich prinzipiell dafür, dass man den Lebensstandard allgemein und vor allem am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft fördert (weniger Sozialabgaben, höhere HartzIV-Sätze) und fossile Energien teurer macht. Dann rechnen sich Photovolatikanlagen von ganz alleine, aber z.B. auch in dem sie ein Mittelständisches Unternehmen auf zu diesem Zweck angemietete Fassaden baut und anschließend günstigeren Strom (im Vergleich zu solchem aus Kohle) auch an ärmere verkauft. Nicht indem man jemandem, der schon ein Haus besitzt, noch einen Teil seiner eigenen Energieversorgung dazu schenkt.


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben: Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass man so etwas heute problemlos bekommt. Aber ich bin dagegen, dass man die Symptome dieses Problems übertüncht, in dem man ein anderes (Umwelt-)Problem mit Steuergeldern schafft. Es ist holistisch betrachtet eben nicht günstiger, ein Haus weit draußen zu bauen und zu pendeln. Jedes Bisschen Logik spricht dagegen.


So funktioniert die Welt aber nicht und es ist keine Alternative Megacitys zu schaffen, nur um alles geballt an einem Ort zu haben. Der Grund für den extremen Zuzug ist die Arbeit und wir kriegen das jetzt schon nicht gestemmt, in Berlin und das was neu gebaut wird, kann sich kaum einer leisten, außer Zweitwohnungsbesitzer etc.. Es macht daher absolut Sinn, wieder in die Fläche zu gehen, Eigenheime zu subventionieren und so auch indirekt zur Alterssicherung beizutragen. Dann sollte man lieber an dem Hebel ansetzen, Homeoffice zu fördern, die Kommunikationsinfrastruktur auszubauen, sowie die Wirtschaft im ländlichen Raum zu stärken, dann bräuchte man auch weniger pendeln aber die Leute haben eben keine Wahl. In der Stadt gibt es Arbeit aber keine Wohnungen also muss man zwangsläufig in die Randgebiete und selbst, wenn man innerhalb der Stadt wohnt, so schützt es einem auch nicht vor dem Pendeln. Ich habe eine ganze Zeit lang in Friedrichshain gewohnt und braucht bis zum Kudamm, wohlgemerkt- alles innerhalb des S-Bahn Ringes, eine Stunde und 15 Minuten, mit den Öffis. Mit Auto 50 Minuten und mit Roller 23 Minuten. Oder zuletzt von Treptow nach Karow, alles innerhalb Berlin mit über eine Stunde Fahrzeit. Das ist Pendeln und mit Öffis hat man da keine Chance, so dass man stets mit dem Auto schneller ist. Und ich bevorzuge Lebenszeit, ganz einfach, denn die zeit mit meiner Familie ist mir am wichtigsten und diese kann durch nichts ausgeglichen werden. Daher fällt die Wahl nicht schwer, so dass ich mich stets für den schnellsten Weg entscheide.
Jetzt arbeite ich dauerhaft im HO, perfekt für Familie und Umwelt und dahin muss die Reise gehen, da wo es geht. Damit könnte man schon sehr viel Entlastung erreichen, denn gerade in den Städten gibt es zahlreiche Bürojobs, wo man am PC sitzt und dazu muss man nicht auf Arbeit fahren oder da in der Nähe wohnen. Und das hätte auch noch einen weiteren Vorteil, nämlich das dann der Bedarf an Alltäglichem vor Ort steigt, so dass dadurch die lokale Wirtschaft in den Randgebieten angekurbelt wird und diese Lagen so noch interessanter werden, da mehr Jobs entstehen etc..

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich halte die innerstädtische Flächenverdichtung für den absolut falschesten Weg, denn dieser löst das Problem nicht, sondern "ist" das Problem. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> So funktioniert die Welt aber nicht



Nein, so wie sie ist, funktioniert sie nicht. Und deswegen sollte man auch nicht so weitermachen.



> und es ist keine Alternative Megacitys zu schaffen, nur um alles geballt an einem Ort zu haben. Der Grund für den extremen Zuzug ist die Arbeit



Und wieso fördern wir dann weiterhin Arbeit an Orten, an die jetzt schon zu viele ziehen und nicht an Orten, an denen es überschüssige Wohnungen gibt?



> und wir kriegen das jetzt schon nicht gestemmt, in Berlin und das was neu gebaut wird, kann sich kaum einer leisten, außer Zweitwohnungsbesitzer etc.. Es macht daher absolut Sinn, wieder in die Fläche zu gehen, Eigenheime zu subventionieren



Wie bitte schön sollen Eigenheime und "in die Fläche gehen" mehr zur Behebung des Wohnungsmangels in Berlin beitragen als neue Mehrfamilienhäuser, die auf gleicher Grundfläche/in gleichem Umkreis wesentlich mehr Wohnungssuchenden eine Unterkunft bieten?
Über "Woanders hin gehen" lässt sich streiten, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass ein ökologisches Wohnkonzept für ein Land mit der Bevölkerungsdichte Deutschlands ettliche Parteien übereinander stapelen muss. Und im übrigen kann "woanders" auch da sein, wo die Wohnungen schon stehen. Wir sprechen hier nicht von Schwerindustrie und Bergbau, die auf bestimmte Voraussetzungen angewiesen sind. Alles, was in Berlin, München oder Hamburg arbeiten kann, kann auch in 80-90% des restlichen Deutschlands arbeiten (10-20% haben, je nach genauer Art der Arbeit, zu lahme Internetanbindung. Aber man sollte ja eh ein paar naturnahe Flecken erhalten und die aktuellen Probleme resultieren aus einer Konzentration auf <5% der Fläche. Und dafür konnte mir noch keiner einen rationalen Grund nennen.)



> und so auch indirekt zur Alterssicherung beizutragen.



Zur Alterssicherung von Leuten, die ohnehin nie von Altersarmut bedroht waren. Teilweise zu Lasten von Leuten, die es sind.



> Dann sollte man lieber an dem Hebel ansetzen, Homeoffice zu fördern, die Kommunikationsinfrastruktur auszubauen, sowie die Wirtschaft im ländlichen Raum zu stärken,



Meine Rede. Dazu gehören aber durchaus auch die Rahmenbedingungen auf Arbeitnehmerseite. Wenn man mit 1500-€-Netto in Erkner am Ende des Monats mehr Geld auf dem Konto hat, als mit 2000-€-Netto-in-Mitte-und-Pendeln, dann erledigt sich das mit dem Prestige-Gedränge der Firmen in die Innenstadt von ganz alleine, weil sie da keine Arbeitskräfte mehr finden. Aber noch reißen sich die Leute um Jobs, für die sie weit fahren müssen, weil das Fahren so billig ist.
(Allgemein ist Berlin als ganzes aber ein unübersichtliches Beispiel für solche Rechnungen, da der Verkehrsinfarkt in weiten Teilen der Metropole seit langem zur Norm gehört und KFZ-Pendeln deswegen nur in den einzelnen Randsegmenten zunehmen kann. Aber München, Hamburg & Co sind gerade dabei, sich in genau die gleiche Richtung zu entwickeln und dass mit deutlich schlechterem ÖPNV. Der ist in Berlin nämlich, aller Unzuverlässigkeit und einiger verbleibender Lücken im Autozentriertern Westteil zum Trotz, deutschlandweit führend.)


----------



## Mr.Knister (27. September 2021)

Habe ich gern gelesen, danke für die Beiträge 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Obwohl heutige Batterieautos mit dem für ihre Lebensdauer zu erwartenden Grenzstrom mehr CO2 pro km verursachen als Benziner.


Worauf beziehst du dich? Die Schwedenstudie ist überholt. Das BMU zum Beispiel geht von einem deutlichen Vorteil aus (und das bei einer angenommenen Lebensdauer von nur 150k km).


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jo, das ist happig und wenn es gar keine günstigeren Angebote gibt (als ich das letzte mal gesucht habe, hatte man auch locker 20-40% Spanne) definitiv auch ein Problem.


Bezahlbarer Wohnraum in und um München wird immer rarer. Auch dort wo ich mein Häuschen baue, gehen die Preise steil nach oben. Sowohl für Bauland als auch für die Wohnfläche.

Auch die Infrastruktur leidet hart darunter. München selbst ist sowieso immer am Rand des Verkehrskollaps. Mittlerer Ring und Co. pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch. Dazu noch Dauerbaustellen und das war´s. 

Apple will in München 1 Milliarde Euro investieren. Es entsteht eine 30.000 m² große Zentrale. Auch Google will 41.000 m² Bürofläche bauen. Es ist krass wie sehr es die Tech-Unternehmen in die Stadt zieht. Aber okay, da verdienen die Mitarbeiter auch etwas mehr. Dennoch: All diese Mitarbeiter brauchen Wohnraum.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ehe der Kauf von Grundstück und Haus billiger kommt, als so etwas zu mieten, vergehen locker 3-5 Jahrzehnte, deswegen sage ich: Wenn du dir das Haus leisten kannst, kannst du dir erst recht diese Wohnung leisten. Du musst also nicht PKW-Pendeln, sondern du willst PKW-Pendeln, weil dir dieser Nachteil andere daraus resultierende Vorteile (deutlich schöneres, größeres Zuhause in besserer Lage) wert ist.


Wenn ich einen Kredit aufnehme, dann kann ich mir die beiden 1.200 € Wohungen monatlich erst leisten.  Anders nicht. Das ist mit meinem Quereinsteigergehalt einfach nicht drin.

Bin froh das ich für das Grundstück nichts zahlen musste, weil es seit Jahrzehnten in Familienbesitz ist und immer bebaut war. Wie schon erwähnt, würde ich es ohne Hilfe von alleine nicht schaffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dazu sage ich halt: Das ist deine private Entscheidung. Aber es gibt keinen Grund, warum die Gesellschaft sie dir finanzieren sollte. Im Gegenteil, ein einzelnes Haus hat typischerweise einen deutlich höheren Energieverbrauch pro Einwohner im Vergleich zu einer Mietwohnung, der Grundflächenverbrauch ist viel höher, es müssen Straßen für deine Pendelei bereitgestellt werden und dazu kommt der Energieverbrauch der Pendelei selbst. All diese Folgekosten/-Umweltschäden sollten eingepreist werden und wenn dir das Haus es dann immer noch wert ist - Gratulation & Neid, dass du es dir leisten kannst  .


Stimmt, es ist meine Entscheidung. Und die habe ich ganz bewusst getroffen. Ein Eigenheim hat einfach langfristig viel mehr Vorteile. Alleine nicht dem Mietdruck durch niedrige Renten (Altersarmut) ausgesetzt zu sein, ist für mich der wohl wichtigste Faktor. Auch sind die Wohnkosten geringer als in einer Wohnung. 

Btw. bei uns auf dem Land werden erstaunlich viele Mehrfamilienhäuser gebaut. Finde ich persönlich echt gut. Gleiche Grundfläche, aber mehr Wohnraum ist vernünftig. Nur leider spuckt dir auch oftmals die Gemeinde hier in die Suppe. Zitat: "Das Gebäude passt aber nicht ins Ortsbild." Und schon hast du keine Baugenehmigung. Was dann folgt ist ein Gang zum Landratsamt und ein wunderbarer bürokratischer Spiesrutenlauf bis man seine Genehmigung in der Tasche hat. Da kann ich dir aus erster Hand berichten. Wir hatten den Ärger nämlich wegen den Garagen. -.-

Ich bin einfach der Meinung, das die Lösung für das Wohnungsproblem nicht zu 100% in den Städten liegt. Zumindest nicht in den Städten, so wie sie jetzt sind. Wenn man nicht will das die Stadt kolabiert muss ein Green City-Konzept her mit ordentlicher Wohnraumplanung. Sonst haben wir hier irgendwann mal solche Hive-Citys wie in Warhammer 40K. Oder Metropolregionen wie zum Beispiel Tokyo. Solange hier in München nicht in die Höhe gebaut werden darf, nimmt der Flächenfraß aber immer mehr zu. Man muss nur mal rund um München schauen, wie es sich entwickelt. Im Norden: Garching, Ismaning und Oberschleißheim sind wenn es so weitergeht, bald in München integriert. Im Osten erwischt es Aschheim, Feldkirchen und Vaterstetten als nächstes.Keine Ahnung wie du das siehst, aber der Flächenfraß ist so nicht zu bremsen. Die Städte sind im Moment eben nicht die Lösung sondern ein Großteil des Problems. Das Wohnen muss entzerrt möglich sein, damit Wohnraum bezahlbar bleibt. Und sieht man sich mal den Mietpreis an, dann weiß man was es geschlagen hat. Die Wohnungen werden immer teurer. Das gleiche Problem lässt sich bei Einfamilienhäusern oder Eigentumswohnungen beobachten.

Corona hat vielen Firmen die Augen geöffnet, was Home-Office angeht. Alleine das hat die Verkehrssituation in und um München stark entlastet. Das war auf dem Weg in die Arbeit deutlich spürbar. Das ist schon mal der richtige Ansatz aber es müssen dauerhafte Lösungen her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Keine Ahnung, wer das vorhergesagt hat, aber damit habe ich nicht einmal gerechnet, bevor die Regierung angefangen hat, Geld noch und nöcher zu verschenken. (Natürlich nur an Leute, die schon welches haben.) Im Gegenteil: Da es unter Pandemiebedingungen noch schwerer ist, sich eine neue Wohnung zu suchen, werden Leute, die umziehen müssen, noch eher schlechte Angebote annehmen und es gibt noch weniger Gründe für Vermieter, gute Angebote zu machen. Einzig in den absoluten Boom-Städten müsste der Mieten*anstieg* gebremst worden sein, weil es keine Innenstadtjobs gab, zu denen man ziehen konnte. Aber die Leute, die schon da waren, sind ja da geblieben.


Siehe Statistik oben. Da ist der Knick. Aber wirklich groß war er nicht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Besser wäre es aber, wenn du den gesamten Strom der PV-Anlage einspeisen kannst, weil das Haus da gebaut hast, wo du auch arbeitest. Oder zumindest an einem Ort, von dem aus du mit ÖPV zum Arbeitsplatz kommst  .
> (Ob Haus bauen oder Haus sanieren die ökologischere Lösung ist, muss man im Einzelfall gucken. Aber spätestens wenn der Neubau mit Beton hochgezogen wird, ist es eigentlich fast immer "sanieren". Nur ökonomisch ist das halt Wahnsinn, weil CO2-emittieren spottbillig ist, Arbeitskraft dagegen schweine teuer und eine Sanierung bedeutet Handarbeit ohne Ende.)


Das wäre das Optimum, aber bei den Grundstückspreisen absolut nicht machbar. Zumindest nicht für mich.
Was den PV-Strom angeht: Das Haus steht tagsüber sowieso leer und kann in der Zeit den Akku laden, und ab dann einspeisen. Der Standby-Stromverbrauch ist sehr niedrig. Das ist mir sehr wichtig bei dem Projekt.  

Stimmt, die Arbeitskraft wird immer teurer. Gerade Firmen die mit Bau und/oder Sanierung beschäftigt sind, haben volle Auftragsbücher. Es ist sehr schwer, überhaupt Firmen zu bekommen. Wenn du dann mal eine gute Firma hast, dann weigern sich viele mittlereweile aufgrund der Versorgungslage überhaupt Verträge zu unterschreiben. Niemand will bei den Schwankungen draufzahlen. Was ich echt verstehen kann.... Für Bau und Sanierung ist es gerade eine sehr schlechte Zeit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ungeachtet dessen gilt für Städte aber übrigens sehr wohl: PKW-Verkehr ist gleich PKW-Verkehr. Gänzlich unabhängig von der Energie haben wir einfach viel zu viele Pendler aus den Vororten, die das Leben in den Randgebieten unattraktiv machen und viel Platz für Parkplätze und Einfallstraßen brauchen.


Naja, nicht jeder PKW-Verkehr ist sinnvoll und rein beruflich eingesetzt. Hier würde ich diffenzieren zwischen beruflichen Verkehr und Freizeitverkehr. Aus dem Winkel betrachtet ist PKW-Verkehr zwar gleich PKW-Verkehr, aber irgendwie auch nicht.  

Auch hier sehe ich bei ersteren als einen der Lösungsansätze die Digitalisierung. Es ist traurig, das es erst eine Pandemie gebraucht hat, damit in Deutschland das Thema einen Boost bekam, aber jetzt sollte man nicht aufhören. 
Klar, es wird immer Leute geben die auf Autos angewiesen sind, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, einen Großteil der Pendler kannst du so vermeiden. 



> Nebeneffekt: Häuslebesitzer = CDU-Wähler


Egal ob als Hausbesitzer oder zur Miete: Bevor ich die wähle, friert die Hölle zu. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Straßeninfrastruktur: Müsstest du näher definieren. Aber auf dem Weg in den Urlaub konnte ich in CSUistan gut Gas geben auf bundesfinanzierten, überdimensionierten Straßen und allgemein fließt in die immer noch viel mehr Geld als z.B. in die Schiene. Welche tatsächlich gehabten Ziele wurden denn deiner Meinung nach nicht erreicht?


Der Schienenausbau ist auch so ein Thema für sich. Da hat man auch zu lange gepennt. Nicht umsonst haben wir dermaßen veraltete Stellwerke und Gleise...

Zu den Straßen:
Viele der Kommunen sind finanziell am Limit. Gerade nach den Wintermonaten. Die Straßen sind gerade nach diesen Monaten teilweise echt in einem üblen Zustand. Das gleiche Problem haben wir bei den Brücken und Tunneln. Bei den Autobahnen sieht es zwar deutschlandweit besser aus, aber trotzdem sollten die LKW-Mauteinnahmen in das Straßen- und Autobahnnetz fließen. (Mit Straßen sind alle Straßen inkl. Bundesstraßen gemeint) Alleine schon um bei der Straßensanierung die Kommunen zu entlasten. Stellenweise kann man nämlich in den Schlaglöchern hier in der Umgebung ohne Witz Blumen anpflanzen oder dein Auto ruinieren. Je nach Straße kommt es dir teilweise eher so vor, als ob die über einen gefrorenen Rübenacker fährst. 

Visuell dargestellt: 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPsiRGMEDW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, ich habe dich schon verstanden, aber ich lege andere Maßstäbe an:
> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen kann sich kein Haus leisten => die ärmere Hälfte der Bevölkerung kann nie von einer Photovoltaik-Förderung profitieren. Es wird zwar immer von Mieteranlagen gefaselt aber Fakt ist doch ganz einfach, dass niemand beim heutigen Mieterschutz in irgendwas investiert, dass er nicht mitnehmen kann. Somit ist PV-Förderung also per se etwas, wovon nur Leute profitieren können, die schon einen vergleichsweise guten Lebensstandard haben. Finanziert wird sie aber von allen.


Exakt, und eben auch das ist ein weiteres Problem. Auf der einen Seite ist es schwieriger geworden sich von unten nach oben zu arbeiten. Und auf der anderen Seite muss in die Köpfe der Leute gehämmert werden, das dies ein Teil des Problems ist, welches uns alle angeht. Chancengleichheit und Aufstiegschancen müssen gewahrt bleiben.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: 
Wie definierst du einen guten Lebenstandard? Ist eine Person welche in einem älteren EFH wohnt, und 800 € Rente bekommt, eine Person mit einem guten Lebensstandard? Wie soll sich eine solche Person eine PV-Anlage im fünfstelligen Bereich leisten können, sollte das mal zur Pflicht werden? Man sagt zwar immer das Personen mit EFH zur Mittelschicht gehören, aber das stimmt heute stellenweise einfach nicht mehr. Was macht nun eine solche Person wenn die Regierung plötzlich Ölheizungen verbietet? Mit 800 € im Monat hast du kaum finanziellen Spielraum. Alles verkaufen und in eine Wohnung ziehen, nur weil die Regierung ihr System nicht fair überarbeiten kann? Das kann wohl nicht die Lösung sein. Egal ob du mit einem guten Lebensstandard in einer Wohnung oder einem Haus wohnst. Die Probleme holen dich über kurz oder lang ein:








						Under Pressure: The Squeezed Middle Class | READ online
					

Middle-class households feel left behind and have questioned the benefits of economic globalisation. In many OECD countries, middle incomes have grown less than the average and in some they have not grown at all. Technology has automated several middle-skilled jobs that used to be carried out by...




					read.oecd-ilibrary.org
				



Ist eine Wall of Text, aber sehr interessant finde ich!  

Die Süddeutsche hat das ganze auch mal komprimiert in zwei Artikel gepackt. Aber dabei ist viel interessantes auch verloren gegangen:








						Mittelschicht: Das Allgemeinwohl ist in akuter Gefahr
					

Die Mittelschicht gerät unter Druck: Jobs fallen weg, Kosten steigen. Das ist gefährlich. Die Politik muss handeln, um die Mitte zu erhalten.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Wie man der Mittelschicht helfen könnte
					

Der Mittelschicht geht es schlechter als früher - Viele sind überschuldet, die hohen Mieten treffen diese Gruppe besonders stark.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Daher bin ich prinzipiell dafür, dass man den Lebensstandard allgemein und vor allem am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft fördert (weniger Sozialabgaben, höhere HartzIV-Sätze) und fossile Energien teurer macht. Dann rechnen sich Photovolatikanlagen von ganz alleine, aber z.B. auch in dem sie ein Mittelständisches Unternehmen auf zu diesem Zweck angemietete Fassaden baut und anschließend günstigeren Strom (im Vergleich zu solchem aus Kohle) auch an ärmere verkauft. Nicht indem man jemandem, der schon ein Haus besitzt, noch einen Teil seiner eigenen Energieversorgung dazu schenkt.


Geh ich absolut mit!  
Zum letzten Satz: Siehe oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2021)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Habe ich gern gelesen, danke für die Beiträge
> 
> 
> Worauf beziehst du dich? Die Schwedenstudie ist überholt. Das BMU zum Beispiel geht von einem deutlichen Vorteil aus (und das bei einer angenommenen Lebensdauer von nur 150k km).



Ich spreche nicht ohne Grund ausdrücklich von Grenzstrom. Das BMU beteiligt sich dagegen an der typischen Strommixschönfärberei. Es geht also davon aus, dass man seine Batterieauto an eine Ladesäule anschließt und dann erscheint aus dem Nichts unter anderem eine Solarzelle, die es ohne Batterieauto nie gegeben hätte und die 50% des Ladestroms liefert. Auch um Mitternacht. (Zahlenangabe geschätzt, da das BMU zumindest auf der Seite/in dem Paper nicht klarstellt, wie es den Strommix für die Zukunft projeziert. Da ändern sich die Versprechen ja alle paar Monate, nur gehalten werden sie nie.)

In der Realität sieht es natürlich anders: Für zusätzliche Verbraucher, also auch für Batterieautos, muss zusätzlicher Strom produziert werden. Geladen wird also nicht mit durchschnittlichem Mixstrom, sondern mit Grenzstrom. Dem Strom, den man jenseits der Grenze des bereits bestehenden Verbrauchs leicht zusätzlich produzieren kann - und der ist dreckig.

Gute Studien zu dem Thema sind leider schwer, da der Fokus immer auf dem eigentlichen Fahrzeug liegt und gerade auch die Politik gar kein Interesse daran hat, dass mal jemand über die Versäumnisse beim EE-Ausbau der letzten 16 Jahre redet - und weil auf der anderen Seite der Verbrennerlobby natürlich misstraut wird. Zu Recht. Aber leider führt das auch dazu, dass zuletzt auf Wortmeldungen von Fachleuten mit einem Shitstorm über deren Persönlichkeit reagiert wurde, mit dem unabsichtlich oder absichtlich die berechtigten Argumente erträngt wurden. Als Beispiel verweise ich mal hierauf:








						Nach Diesel-Gate nun Elektro-Gate? Wissenschaftler kritisieren Rechenfehler bei E-Autos
					

In kürzester Zeit soll sich Europa vom Benzinmotor verabschieden. Aber die Klima-Rechnung geht nicht auf, behaupten Experten - da Emissionen falsch berechnet würden. Unter Forschern entbrennt nun eine heiße Debatte. FOCUS Online erklärt die Hintergründe.




					www.focus.de
				




Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass wir in Deutschland eigentlich jede saubere Energiequelle "nach Möglichkeit" ausnutzen. Es lässt sich zwar gut darüber streiten, warum mehr EE eigentlich nicht möglich sein sollen bzw. warum der Ausbau so lahm läuft, aber "mehr Batterieautos" ändert an den dort bestehenden Problemen nichts. Egal was man fährt, der Ertrag aus Wind und Photovoltaik bleibt gleich. Auch der Leistungszuwachs bei Gas ist aus ökonomischen Gründen endlich - Gaskraftwerke produzieren noch immer teurer als andere fossile und werden nur für Spitzenlasten genutzt. Wenn aber nicht nur für einen plötzlichen Moment sondern dank zunehmendem Bedarfs an Ladestrom regelmäßig mehr Leistung benötigt wird, dann ist es die billigste und somit die gewählte Lösung, bestehende Kraftwerke mehr produzieren zu lassen, die sonst (auf Steuerzahlerkosten) still stehen würden. Und das sind in Deutschland Kohlekraftwerke.

Vereinfacht gesagt fahren Batterieautos also überwiegend mit Kohlestrom. Das schließt auch diejenigen ein, die zu Hause "an" der eigenen Photovoltaikanlage geladen werden, solange die Leitungskapazitäten nicht ausgeschöpft sind. Wenn man den Strom vom Dach nämlich alternativ einspeisen würde, könnte er andernorts Output eines Kohlekraftwerkes ersetzen. Laut Politik kommt der große Umschwung erst 2038, hoffentlich aber etwas früher, aber bei einer durchschnittlichen Nutzungsdauer von 13 Jahren rettet das die Bilanz von heute gekauften Batterieautos auch nicht mehr.

Ich würde schätzen, dass vielleicht die ab 2030 gekauften Autos im Schnitt über ihre Lebensdauer einen so sauberen Strom erhalten werden, wie er aktuellen Berechnungen zu Grunde liegt. Die könnten sich dann also für das Klima lohnen.
WENN man, wie in der von dir verlinkten BMU-Studie mit einem "ID.3 in der Basisauslegung", also einer Praxisreichweite von um die 200 km, im Laufe des Fahrzeugsleben die 150000 km weit fährt, die heute ein typischer Verbrenner mit 600-900 km Reichweite abspult, bevor er verschrottet wird. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine weitere fehlerhafte Annahme sehr viele Batterieautostudien: Sie betrachten Modelle, die in Deutschland nur als Zweitauto für kurze Wege in die Stadt gekauft werden, rechnen aber mit einer Durchschnittsfahrleistung, die von Vertreterkombis und Urlaubskutschen geprägt ist. Ein Ersatz für diese bräuchte aber einen doppelt bis dreimal größeren Akkus und wäre entsprechend Energieaufwendiger in der Herstellung.

(Irgendwann lohnt sich dann auch der, aber halt noch etwas später.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2021)

____




Painkiller schrieb:


> Apple will in München 1 Milliarde Euro investieren. Es entsteht eine 30.000 m² große Zentrale. Auch Google will 41.000 m² Bürofläche bauen. Es ist krass wie sehr es die Tech-Unternehmen in die Stadt zieht.



Nö, es ist nicht einfach "krass". Es die Folgen von Subventionen für Chipfertigung (z.T. schon zu Siemenszeiten) und für zahlreiche staatliche Forschungszentrum an einem Standort, der gar keine weitere High-Tech-Industrie, sondern sozialen Wohnungsbau nötig hatte und hat. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Teilen Deutschlands, wo die Vorzeichen genau umgekehrt sind.



> Keine Ahnung wie du das siehst, aber der Flächenfraß ist so nicht zu bremsen. Die Städte sind im Moment eben nicht die Lösung sondern ein Großteil des Problems. Das Wohnen muss entzerrt möglich sein, damit Wohnraum bezahlbar bleibt.



Ich sehe Flächenfraß als eins der größten Probleme unserer Zeit. Aber man löst ihn nicht, in dem man die Individualmobilität steigert und Individualbehausungen fördert, damit zwischen den Abschnitten mit Flächenfraß ein paar kurze Lücken bleiben. Ich habe meine Jugend nahe am "Stadtrand" verbracht - an einem "Stadtrand", von dem aus ich 1,5 Stunden Fahrrad fahren musste, ehe ich keine größere Straße und keine Haus mehr sehen konnte. und dann stand ich auf einem geteerten Weg im Wald und war in unmittelbarer Hörweite von einer dicht befahrenen Straße. Deutschland muss sich endlich von dieser möchtegern Dorfromantik mit Häuschen im Grünen verabschieden. Die wäre vielleicht mit einer Bevölkerung von 10-20 Millionen realistisch.



> Was den PV-Strom angeht: Das Haus steht tagsüber sowieso leer und kann in der Zeit den Akku laden, und ab dann einspeisen. Der Standby-Stromverbrauch ist sehr niedrig. Das ist mir sehr wichtig bei dem Projekt.



Aber nicht den Akku im Batterieauto, mit dem du zur Arbeit gefahren bist. Denn das ist tagsüber nicht zu Hause. Stattdessen brauchst du noch einen zusätzlichen Akku, vermutlich in größerem Umfange, der nur dazu dient, tagsüber Strom aufzunehmen, den jemand anders an Stelle von Kohlestrom direkt verwerten könnte, und das in Teilen damit du Abend ein Verkehrsmittel laden kannst, dass unnötig wäre, wenn man Arbeitsplatz und Wohnort als zusammenhängedes Konzept planen würde.

Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich kann deine Entscheidung im Einzelfall nachvollziehen und sie ist weit entfernt davon, dass schlimmste zu sein, was man machen kann. Aber das Konzept als solches ist gesamtgesellschaftlich ein kapitaler Irrweg, den die Politik eigentlich zu bekämpfen statt zu fördern versuchen müsste. (Wäre sie nicht damit beschäftigt, noch viel beknacktere Entwicklungen zu fördern.)



> Naja, nicht jeder PKW-Verkehr ist sinnvoll und rein beruflich eingesetzt. Hier würde ich diffenzieren zwischen beruflichen Verkehr und Freizeitverkehr. Aus dem Winkel betrachtet ist PKW-Verkehr zwar gleich PKW-Verkehr, aber irgendwie auch nicht.



Verlängern wir den Satz: Jeder PKW-Verkehr ist ein Ärgerniss. Es gibt Fälle, in denen der Nutzen das Ärgerniss wert ist (z.B. Notarzt) und es gibt Fälle in denen er das nicht ist (z.B. Pendler).



> Der Schienenausbau ist auch so ein Thema für sich. Da hat man auch zu lange gepennt. Nicht umsonst haben wir dermaßen veraltete Stellwerke und Gleise...



Das rumgejammere wegen "alter" Stellwerken halte ich ehrlich gesagt für eine absolute Nebelkerze. Selbst mechanische Stellwerke erfordern nur mehr Personal und sind teurer in der Unterhaltung (jedenfalls wenn man flächendeckende Ausfälle nicht einpreist...) und die elektrisch-elektronischen Stellwerke aus den 60er/70er/80er, die die fläche Abdecken, bieten eigentlich alle benötigte Funktionalität. Für z.B. eine engere Zugtaktung bräuchte erst einmal neue Signalsysteme sowohl an der Strecke als auch an den Zügen, die Stellwerke sind reine Kostenreduktionsmaßnahmen. Was nicht verkehrt ist, einem im Gegensatz zu ab- statt aufgebauten Gleisen aber auch nicht von einer Ausweitung des Bahnverkehrs abhalten würde, wenn man es ernstmeinte.



> Zu den Straßen:
> Viele der Kommunen sind finanziell am Limit. ...



Stimmt. Das weiß ich als Radfahrer besonders gut  . Aber deren Verkehrswege sind nicht Teil der Bundesverkehrspolitik, die die Maut wollte.



> Exakt, und eben auch das ist ein weiteres Problem. Auf der einen Seite ist es schwieriger geworden sich von unten nach oben zu arbeiten. Und auf der anderen Seite muss in die Köpfe der Leute gehämmert werden, das dies ein Teil des Problems ist, welches uns alle angeht. Chancengleichheit und Aufstiegschancen müssen gewahrt bleiben.



Nein. Bullshit. Es müssen nicht nur Chancen gewahrt bleiben, auch wenn wir da Defizite haben. Es müssen Lebensstandards gewahrt und die soziale Spaltung begrenzt werden. Auch mit noch so viel Chancen werden wir in Deutschland nie eine Bevölkerung aus 90% Managern, 9% Facharbeitern und 1% Verkäuferinnen, Müllmännern, etc. haben. "Aufsteigen" heißt immer "jemand anderen unter sich schieben". Es gehört zu einer fairen Gesellschaft, dass jeder die gleiche Chance darauf hat und dafür sind wir weit entfernt. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen nie ein Einfamilienhaus mit Oberklasseauto besitzen wird. Und das ein Gesellschaftsmodell, dass so etwas als Ziel ins Auge nimmt, nie mehr als ein für die meisten unerreichbares Lockmittel bleiben wird.

Ein Lockmittel das, umso häufiger es versprochen und dann aus unausweichlichen (so wie weitere ausweichlichen) Gründen nicht geliefert wird, für umso mehr soziale Spannungen sorgt. Der durchschnittliche Deutsche geht mit 1800 Netto nach Hause, alles darüber ist schon die priviligierte Hälfte der Gesellschaft. Also Leute die häufiger davon profitieren, dass es jemandem anders schlechter geht als ihnen denn dass sie selbst jemand anderem ein besseres Leben ermöglichen. (Nicht berücksichtigt dass deutscher Wohlstand insgesamt auf Leid im Ausland aufgebaut ist.) Die Grenze zum unteren Quartil, also immer noch 25% der Gesellschaft respektive über 20 Millionen Menschen sollte bei 2/3 des genannten Wertes, also bei 1200 € im Monat liegen.
Es muss endlich mal rein in die Köpfe, dass wir meilenweit von einer Häuslebau-und-Tesla-Fahrergesellschaft entfernt sind und alles, wirklich alles was sich auf deren Belange ausrichtet, Luxuspolitik ist.



> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
> Wie definierst du einen guten Lebenstandard? Ist eine Person welche in einem älteren EFH wohnt, und 800 € Rente bekommt, eine Person mit einem guten Lebensstandard?



Sie ist eine Person mit einem weit überdurchschnittlichem Vermögen. Ob der Lebensstand über oder unter dem Durchschnitt ist, hängt etwas vom Zustand des Hauses und den Unterhaltskosten ab, aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich dass im genannten Beispiel am Ende des Monats mindestens so viel Geld, vermutlich sogar etwas mehr übrig bleibt, als einem Medianverdienerhaushalt, der eine vergleichbare Bleibe in durchschnittlicher (=städtischer Wohnlage) mietet. Wenn der Rentner sein überdurchschnittliches Vermögen veräußert (da gibt es mittlerweile auch Modelle, bei denen das Haus quasi vorab verkauft, aber bis ans Lebensende weiterbewohnt wird. Quasi eine Hypothek bei der von vorneherein feststeht, dass sie nicht zurückgezahlt wird, sondern der Sachwert eingezogen), dann sollte er über die verbleibenden Jahre seines Lebens einen im Vergleich zum Median sehr guten Lebensstand pflegen können.



> Wie soll sich eine solche Person eine PV-Anlage im fünfstelligen Bereich leisten können, sollte das mal zur Pflicht werden?



Frag das die, die PV-Anlagen im fünfstelligen Bereich vorschreiben wollen. Ich kenne nicht einmal jemanden, der eine Nachrüstpflicht überhaupt in Erwägung zieht und ich befürworte meinerseits Modelle, unter denen sich so eine Anlagen von selbst lohnt. (Wenn auch nicht unbedingt für Rentner, die nur noch einen absehbaren Investitionshorizont von maximal 10-15 Jahren haben)



> Man sagt zwar immer das Personen mit EFH zur Mittelschicht gehören, aber das stimmt heute stellenweise einfach nicht mehr.



Doch, in aller Regel schon. Auf dem sächsischen Land gibt es natürlich auch EFH, bei denen man nicht mehr wirklich von Vermögen sprechen kann, aber in großem und ganzen haben EFH-Besitzer einen überdurchschnittlichen Lebensstandard. Das heißt nicht, dass es der Mittelschicht in Deutschland durchgängig "gut" nach ihrem eigenen empfinden geht. Menschen haben die, für objektive politische Urteile sehr störende, Eigenschaft, sich immer am nächstbesseren zu messen und hocherhobenen Hauptes über die unter stehenden zu schreiten. Da kommt man sich dann mit dem alten 100-m²-Haus, dessen Putz schon vor 5 Jahren ungewollt zu grau war und dem alle 3-4 Jahre als Jahreswagen gekauftem 3er deutlich schlechter vor als der Nachbar mit dem Neubau und der E-Klasse und dem Zoe für die Tochter. Aber "Mittelschicht" besagt eben nicht "gut" oder "schlecht", es besagt "vielen geht es noch schlechter".



> Was macht nun eine solche Person wenn die Regierung plötzlich Ölheizungen verbietet?



Hat ebenfalls keiner vor. Angemeldet sind Pläne, NEUE Ölheizungen zu verbieten. In dem Fall nutzt man einfach die alte weiter. Und das mit zu deren Lebensende das Geld für Ersatz angespart sein muss, hat man sich hoffentlich vor der Hausanschaffung überlegt - ansonsten zählt man möglicherweise tatsächlich zur "kann sich kein EFH-Haus leisten"-Mehrheit und lebt über seinen Verhältnissen, mit den typischen Folgen.



> Die Süddeutsche hat das ganze auch mal komprimiert in zwei Artikel gepackt.



Sorry, ich hab bei der Arroganz nach wenigen Zeilen wegen aktuem Kotzen das Lesen einstellen müssen:
"Das *Allgemeinwohl* ist in akuter Gefahr"
"Die deutsche *Mittelschicht* gerät unter Druck"
"Ein ganz *normaler Job*, der einem eine ordentliche Wohnung oder sogar ein *Reihenhaus* ermöglicht, ein normales Auto, dazu ein, *zwei Urlaube* pro Jahr."

Und jede Wette, dass mit "normales Auto" auch kein Golf V mit 100000 km auf dem Tacho gemeint ist, sondern etwas >4,60 m, >1,5 t, <5 Jahre <40000 km @Kauf. Wie egozentrisch kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## Mr.Knister (28. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber leider führt das auch dazu, dass zuletzt auf Wortmeldungen von Fachleuten mit einem Shitstorm über deren Persönlichkeit reagiert wurde, mit dem unabsichtlich oder absichtlich die berechtigten Argumente erträngt wurden.


Die entschiedene Ablehnung der Fachleute bezog sich wohl auch darauf, dass im offenen Brief stattdessen synthetische und bio-Kraftstoffe gefordert werden. Selbst wenn man synthetische Kraftstoffe in Ländern herstellt, wo beispielsweise bessere Bedingungen für PV-Strom herrschen, zieht dann das selbe Grenzstrom-Argument: Statt dort fossile Energie aus dem Netz zu verdrängen, wird mit diesem Strom Treibstoff zum Export produziert, die Gas- oder was-auch-immer-Kraftwerke laufen länger. Nur dass in diesem Fall der Gesamtwirkungsgrad noch kleiner ist. Die Sinnhaftigkeit von Biokraftstoff ist eh nochmal ein ganz anderes Fass.

Man kann auch argumentieren, der Grenzstrom werde nicht für das Laden des Elektroautos produziert, sondern dafür, dass irgendwer an anderer Stelle seinen zweiten Kühlschrank nicht stilllegt, oft heiß duscht (Durchlauferhitzer) und zu viel Kaffee (aus der el. Maschine) trinkt. Diese Zuordnung ist auf den ersten Blick Wissenschaft, auf den zweiten Blick Philosophie. Wenn dann EE ausgebaut wird, erstmal nur für alle anderen Verbraucher und das Auto lädt weiter mit Grenzstrom? Gelten nur neue Autos als "zusätzlicher" Verbrauch oder auch ältere, die schon seit Jahren am deutschen Stromnetz laden?

Hier die Statements der Experten, die auch im Focus zitiert werden und eloquenter sind als ich. Was ich da lese, ist kein Shitstorm.



> WENN man, wie in der von dir verlinkten BMU-Studie mit einem "ID.3 in der Basisauslegung", also einer Praxisreichweite von um die 200 km, im Laufe des Fahrzeugsleben die 150000 km weit fährt, die heute ein typischer Verbrenner mit 600-900 km Reichweite abspult, bevor er verschrottet wird.



Witzig, ich hätte die 150.000 eher als wenig eingeschätzt, mich überrascht aber auch so einiges, was Konsum angeht. Kann sein, dass du im Falle eines Stadtautos recht hast. Aber hält ein Stadt-Elektroauto nicht länger als ein Stadt-Verbrenner? Akku-Ladezyklen sind mit heutiger Zellchemie und Thermalmanagement nicht das große Problem. Kalendarische Alterung vielleicht.
Wobei ich das Beispielauto weniger als Stadt- denn als Pendlerwagen sehen würde, damit wären dann die 150.000 km locker drin.


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, es ist nicht einfach "krass". Es die Folgen von Subventionen für Chipfertigung (z.T. schon zu Siemenszeiten) und für zahlreiche staatliche Forschungszentrum an einem Standort, der gar keine weitere High-Tech-Industrie, sondern sozialen Wohnungsbau nötig hatte und hat. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Teilen Deutschlands, wo die Vorzeichen genau umgekehrt sind.


Solange hier in Bayern weiterhin die CSU das sagen hat, wird das nichts werden. Schau doch nur mal was Söder mit den Sozialwohnungen gemacht hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe Flächenfraß als eins der größten Probleme unserer Zeit. Aber man löst ihn nicht, in dem man die Individualmobilität steigert und Individualbehausungen fördert, damit zwischen den Abschnitten mit Flächenfraß ein paar kurze Lücken bleiben.


Man löst es aber auch nicht durch Hive-Citys und Metropolregionen. Die Städte platzen jetzt bereits aus allen Nähten. Und die Regierung schaut stillschweigend zu, wie andere Konzerne sich an der Wohnungsnot und den hohen Mieten bereichern und ordentlich Profit rausholen. Willst du die Städte wirklich fit für die Zukunft machen, dann muss dort sehr viel mehr investiert werden, als es jetzt der Fall ist. Und damit meine ich nicht nur Geld, sondern eben auch Hirnschmalz. 



> Aber nicht den Akku im Batterieauto, mit dem du zur Arbeit gefahren bist. Denn das ist tagsüber nicht zu Hause. Stattdessen brauchst du noch einen zusätzlichen Akku, vermutlich in größerem Umfange, der nur dazu dient, tagsüber Strom aufzunehmen, den jemand anders an Stelle von Kohlestrom direkt verwerten könnte, und das in Teilen damit du Abend ein Verkehrsmittel laden kannst, dass unnötig wäre, wenn man Arbeitsplatz und Wohnort als zusammenhängedes Konzept planen würde.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich kann deine Entscheidung im Einzelfall nachvollziehen und sie ist weit entfernt davon, dass schlimmste zu sein, was man machen kann. Aber das Konzept als solches ist gesamtgesellschaftlich ein kapitaler Irrweg, den die Politik eigentlich zu bekämpfen statt zu fördern versuchen müsste. (Wäre sie nicht damit beschäftigt, noch viel beknacktere Entwicklungen zu fördern.)


Kurz zur Klarstellung:  Der Akku im Haus dient nicht dazu das E-Auto zu laden. Über einen 20 kWh Akku ein E-Auto mit ca. 100 kWh Kapazität zu laden ist Sinnlos.  Der Akku dient bei mir zur reinen Stromversorgung des Hauses. Und natürlich auch als Notstromversorgung.

Alles gut!  Ich kann deine Argumentation ja auch verstehen und nachvollziehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das rumgejammere wegen "alter" Stellwerken halte ich ehrlich gesagt für eine absolute Nebelkerze. Selbst mechanische Stellwerke erfordern nur mehr Personal und sind teurer in der Unterhaltung (jedenfalls wenn man flächendeckende Ausfälle nicht einpreist...) und die elektrisch-elektronischen Stellwerke aus den 60er/70er/80er, die die fläche Abdecken, bieten eigentlich alle benötigte Funktionalität.


Das ist absolut keine Nebelkerze! Ich hab einen Freund welche in so einem alten Stellwerk arbeitet. 
Die Storys wenn du hörst, dann denkst du nicht mehr das dies eine Nebelkerze ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das weiß ich als Radfahrer besonders gut  . Aber deren Verkehrswege sind nicht Teil der Bundesverkehrspolitik, die die Maut wollte.


Für mich absolut unverständlich, das es bei den Radwegen auch massiv happert. Der Radweg welcher von meinem Heimatort zur nächstgrößeren Gemeide führt, hat zum Beispiel bei uns den Spitznamen "Geisterbahn". Zum einen weil es dich durchschüttelt wie auf der Geisterbahn und zum anderen weil es kein Licht gibt. -.-



> Nein. Bullshit. Es müssen nicht nur Chancen gewahrt bleiben, auch wenn wir da Defizite haben. Es müssen Lebensstandards gewahrt und die soziale Spaltung begrenzt werden. Auch mit noch so viel Chancen werden wir in Deutschland nie eine Bevölkerung aus 90% Managern, 9% Facharbeitern und 1% Verkäuferinnen, Müllmännern, etc. haben. "Aufsteigen" heißt immer "jemand anderen unter sich schieben". Es gehört zu einer fairen Gesellschaft, dass jeder die gleiche Chance darauf hat und dafür sind wir weit entfernt.


Nein? Es ist also nicht schwieriger geworden in deinen Augen? Und seitens der Politik gibt natürlich auch die entsprechende Anerkennung. Na dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. Naja, vielleicht kann man ja in Zukunft an der Supermarktkasse mit Applaus und Lob endlich bezahlen. Zeit wird´s.  

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, du brauchst die Chancengleichheit und Aufstiegschancen. Du hast völlig recht mit den Lebensstandards und der sozialen Spaltung, aber bei Aufsteigen --> jemand anderen unter sich schieben, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Denn das ist keinesfalls das Problem der Einzelperson welche hart für den Aufstieg arbeitet, sondern eben ein grundsätzliches Problem. Es können nicht alle das gleiche Gehalt bekommen. Es ist natürlich das man im Job weiterkommen will. Gerade wenn einem der Job wirklich Spaß macht, oder man sich in seinem Traumberuf befindet. Daher ist ein faires Gehalt eine Grundvoraussetzung um eben die soziale Spaltung zu verhindern. Das hier Handlungsbedarf besteht, belegen die Zahlen. Zusätzlich muss sich der Staat viel mehr mit Ost-West, Mann-Frau, ÖD-Freie Wirtschaft etc. auseinandersetzen. Wie willst du das ganze entspannen? Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen nie ein Einfamilienhaus mit Oberklasseauto besitzen wird. Und das ein Gesellschaftsmodell, dass so etwas als Ziel ins Auge nimmt, nie mehr als ein für die meisten unerreichbares Lockmittel bleiben wird.
> 
> Ein Lockmittel das, umso häufiger es versprochen und dann aus unausweichlichen (so wie weitere ausweichlichen) Gründen nicht geliefert wird, für umso mehr soziale Spannungen sorgt.


Du siehst es als Lockmittel und ich und viele andere als Motivation. Völlig egal ob Haus oder Wohnung. Jeder hat, oder sollte etwas haben das ihn antreibt....

Wenn ich mir die blanken Zahlen anschaue, dann denke ich nicht das es das Gesellschaftsmodell EFH als Ziel gesetzt hat. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Zahlen sind rückgängig.

Zitat: 


> Im vergangenen Jahr wurden von Januar bis November insgesamt 288.000 Baugenehmigungen für Wohnungen erteilt. Davon sollen 169.000 (59 Prozent) in Mehrfamilienhäusern entstehen.
> 
> 109.000 (38 Prozent) Wohnungen werden laut Destatis in Ein- und Zweifamilienhäusern gebaut. Die übrigen Genehmigungen wurden laut Destatis für den Bau von Wohnheimen erteilt.
> 
> 2019 wurden 40 Prozent der insgesamt rund 256.000 fertiggestellten Wohnungen in Ein- und Zweifamilienhäusern gebaut. Damit wurden in dem Jahr nicht einmal halb so viele solcher Einfamilienhäuser errichtet wie 1999, als 178.000 neue Einfamilienhäuschen errichtet wurden.


Quellen: 


Spoiler












						Statistisches Bundesamt: Zahl der Einfamilienhäuser sinkt – Mieten und Kaufpreise steigen weiter
					

Seit 2005 sinkt der Anteil von Einfamilienhäusern in Deutschland. Mehrfamilienhäuser werden häufiger gebaut. Parallel dazu steht jedoch vielerorts der Wunsch nach mehr Wohnraum.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				











						Anzahl der Einfamilienhäuser in Deutschland bis 2020 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2020 befanden sich rund 16,02 Millionen Einfamilienhäuser in Deutschland.




					de.statista.com
				











						Baufertigstellungen von Wohnungen in Deutschland bis 2020 | Statista
					

Die Anzahl der fertiggestellten Wohnungen in Wohn- und Nichtwohngebäuden belief sich hierzulande im Jahr 2020 auf rund 306.000 Einheiten.




					de.statista.com
				











ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn der Rentner sein überdurchschnittliches Vermögen veräußert (da gibt es mittlerweile auch Modelle, bei denen das Haus quasi vorab verkauft, aber bis ans Lebensende weiterbewohnt wird. Quasi eine Hypothek bei der von vorneherein feststeht, dass sie nicht zurückgezahlt wird, sondern der Sachwert eingezogen), dann sollte er über die verbleibenden Jahre seines Lebens einen im Vergleich zum Median sehr guten Lebensstand pflegen können.


Großartige Lösung!  Gefühlt eine "Enteignung" durch die Hintertür. Sämtliche Wohnbaukonzerne und Immobilienmarkler, Immobilienverrentungsunternehmen und der Staat klatschen beigeistert in die Hände. Und das mit €-Zeichen in den Augen.

Sorry, aber das kann nicht die Lösung sein. Es ist die Aufgabe des Staats das man als Rentner vernünftig und ohne solche "Lösungen" leben kann. Ich arbeite mich doch nicht krumm, damit ich dann alles was ich mir hart erarbeitet habe oder seit Jahrzehnten in Familienbesitz ist, aufgrund staatlicher Unfähigkeit wieder verkaufe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat ebenfalls keiner vor. Angemeldet sind Pläne, NEUE Ölheizungen zu verbieten. In dem Fall nutzt man einfach die alte weiter. Und das mit zu deren Lebensende das Geld für Ersatz angespart sein muss, hat man sich hoffentlich vor der Hausanschaffung überlegt - ansonsten zählt man möglicherweise tatsächlich zur "kann sich kein EFH-Haus leisten"-Mehrheit und lebt über seinen Verhältnissen, mit den typischen Folgen.


Ja, bis jetzt. Aber was interessiert einen Politiker schon sein Geschwätz von gestern? Irgendwann steckt ihnen mal jemand von statistischen Bundesamt, das über ein Viertel aller Haushalte mit Öl heizen. Die EnEV besagt, das Ölheizungen ausgetauscht werden müssen, wenn sie 30 Jahre alt sind. Du hast zwar einen Bestandsschutz, aber der greift auch nur solange du dein Haus nicht verkaufst oder vererbst. Interessant wird die Geschichte wenn die Ölpreise stark anziehen und die EEG-Umlage auf weitere Energieträger ausgeweitet wird. Der Durchschnittspreis von Heizöl liegt heute bei 79,6 ct/l. Das sind 97% mehr als im letzten Jahr. Das trifft dich als Mieter genauso. Nach der jetzigen Regelung werden die zusätzlichen Heizkosten vollumfänglich an die Mietenden weitergegeben. Allerdings haben die Mietenden wenig Einfluss auf den Wärmebedarf ihrer Wohnung und den genutzten Heizenergieträger. In meinen Augen ist es eine Frage der Zeit bis der Staat hier nachbessert.
 Wie schon erwähnt, egal ob EEG oder Wohnen: Es besteht Handlungsbedarf seitens des Staates.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Schau doch nur mal was Söder mit den Sozialwohnungen gemacht hat.


War das nicht primär unter Stoiber?


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> War das nicht primär unter Stoiber?


Stoiber ist auch kein Unschuldiger (Stichwort LWS). Auch wenn er versucht hat sich rauszureden ohne Ende.
Aber ich bezog mich auf in dem Post auf den GBW-Wohnungsverkauf.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Stoiber ist auch kein Unschuldiger (Stichwort LWS). Auch wenn er versucht hat sich rauszureden ohne Ende.
> Aber ich bezog mich auf in dem Post auf den GBW-Wohnungsverkauf.


Das haben aber doch alle gemacht -- also parteiübergreifend. 
Kurzfristig Einnahmen generieren um den Haushalt zu verschönern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2021)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Die entschiedene Ablehnung der Fachleute bezog sich wohl auch darauf, dass im offenen Brief stattdessen synthetische und bio-Kraftstoffe gefordert werden. Selbst wenn man synthetische Kraftstoffe in Ländern herstellt, wo beispielsweise bessere Bedingungen für PV-Strom herrschen, zieht dann das selbe Grenzstrom-Argument: Statt dort fossile Energie aus dem Netz zu verdrängen, wird mit diesem Strom Treibstoff zum Export produziert, die Gas- oder was-auch-immer-Kraftwerke laufen länger. Nur dass in diesem Fall der Gesamtwirkungsgrad noch kleiner ist.



Nö, es zieht nicht das selbe Argument - Stichwort: Speicher. Wir haben gerade wieder ein "schwaches Jahr" bei der Windkraft und stark unterschiedliche Wochen sind da eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme, die langfristig viel wichtigere Photovolataik liefert im Sommer allgemein dreimal so viel Energie, wie im Winter, wo umgekehrt ein erhöhter Bedarf besteht. Das heißt wir werden so oder so in erheblichem Umfange p2l oder p2g betreiben müssen, wenn wir die zeitweiligen Überschüsse irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen bzw. uns ohne Importe versorgen wollen.

Und diesen eingelagerten Überschuss kann man zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt in einen E-Fuel-Verbrenner (oder, längerfristig vermutlich sinnvoller: ein Brennstoffzellenauto) füllen, diesen also mit Peakstrom fahren. Von dem man per Definition "zu viel" hat (wenn man überhaupt erst einmal genug erneuerbaren Strom hätte...). Ein Batterieauto braucht dagegen Strom in genau dem Moment, in dem man Laden möchte und das ist dann der Grenzstrom, von dem man per Definition immer "zu wenig" hat (solange bsi man rund um die Uhr zuviel Strom hat, aber das wird nie der Fall sein.)



> Die Sinnhaftigkeit von Biokraftstoff ist eh nochmal ein ganz anderes Fass.



Eigentlich ist das ein ziemlich kleines Fass... wortwörtlich.
Ich hab zwar kein schlechtes Gewissen, E10 zu tanken, aber das ist keine ausreichende Grundlage für Zukunftspolitik, Palmöl ist eine ökologische Katastrophe und um die umwelftreundlichen 2. Gen Treibstoffe in großen Mengen herzustellen, haben wir schlicht zuwenig Abfälle, wenn wir vernünftig wirtschaften. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Biomasse nur als C-Lieferant für E-Fuels nutzen. Das erspart die extrem ineffiziente CO2-Fixierung, erweitert das Spektrum nutzbare Biomasse deutlich und in Kombination mit grünem Wasserstoff kann man 50 bis 100% mehr Treibstoff gewinnen als durch Gärung. Jedenfalls rein (bio-)chemisch betrachtet - praktisch findet dazu bestenfalls am Rande ein Bisschen Grundlagenforschung statt, während die Milliarden in "Wasserstoffwirtschaft" und Batterieinfrastruktur fließen.



> Witzig, ich hätte die 150.000 eher als wenig eingeschätzt, mich überrascht aber auch so einiges, was Konsum angeht. Kann sein, dass du im Falle eines Stadtautos recht hast.



Ich vermute auch, dass diese gern verwendete Angabe nur die durchschnittliche Nutzung innerhalb Deutschlands wiedergibt. Also ohne das typische 2. und 3. Leben in Zentralasien oder Afrika. Aber es ist die verbreiteste Rechengrundlage und da in Tadschikistan oder Tschad mangels Infrastruktur auch in 20 Jahren keine deutschen Alt-Batterieautos weitergenutzt werden können, sind die Schlussfolgerungen imho valide.

Übrigens ist 12000 km/Jahr und 13 Jahre/Auto der Durchschnitt über alle PKW. Einschließlich Vertreterkutschen, die den Schnitt extrem nach oben ziehen, während die meisten Autos weniger gefahren werden. Allein auf mobile.de finden sich aktuell 21774 Angebote von Autos, die noch keine 100000 km runter haben (im Median sogar nur 80000), aber aufgrund von Alter und Zustand schon für weniger als 5000 €, im Median für 3400 € angeboten werden. Und was auf mobile.de für 3400 € längere Zeit online bleibt, ist maximal 2000-2500 € Wert. Das heißt dass sind alles Autos, die weitere 70000 km bis zum Durchschnitt nicht mehr innerhalb Deutschlands vollmachen werden, weil sich keine großen Reparaturen zu deutschen Löhnen mehr rechnen.



> Aber hält ein Stadt-Elektroauto nicht länger als ein Stadt-Verbrenner? Akku-Ladezyklen sind mit heutiger Zellchemie und Thermalmanagement nicht das große Problem. Kalendarische Alterung vielleicht.
> Wobei ich das Beispielauto weniger als Stadt- denn als Pendlerwagen sehen würde, damit wären dann die 150.000 km locker drin.



Elektromotoren sollten im Stadtverkehr langlebiger sein als Verbrennungsmotoren, ja. Aber siehe oben: Die meisten Autos werden in Deutschland gar nicht so weit gefahren, dass das eine Rolle spielt. Karosserie, Fahrwerk, Elektronik - die Motoren sind mit entsprechender Pflege oft für 200000-300000 km gut, aber bei einem Kleinwagen droht jenseits der 100000 km und 10 Jahre jederzeit der finanzielle Totalschaden. Oberklasse wird natürlich länger am Leben erhalten, aber mit jemanden, der einen 5000-€-BMW-12-Zylinder durch die Stadt fährt, brauchen wir wohl nicht über Klimaschutz zu reden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2021)

_______


Painkiller schrieb:


> Solange hier in Bayern weiterhin die CSU das sagen hat, wird das nichts werden. Schau doch nur mal was Söder mit den Sozialwohnungen gemacht hat.



Ach ja, immer diese Hinterwäldlerstaaten südlich von Deutschland. Vielleicht sollte man die bei Diskussion über zukunftsweisende Politik prinzipiell ausklammern  .



> Man löst es aber auch nicht durch Hive-Citys und Metropolregionen.



Mehr oder minder zwangsläufig: Doch. Wenn viel Wohnraum gebraucht wird, weil weder "weniger Wohnraum" noch "weniger Menschen" eine Option sind (Gruß an die Familien- und Rentenpolitiker der Union), dann kommt genau das dabei heraus. Anders geht es physisch halt nicht: Man kann extrem in die Breite gehen und amerikanische Autostädte bauen, bei denen dann eine Menschenansammlung von der Größe Münchens die Ausdehung des Ruhrgebiets haben dürfte (und den CO2-Ausstoß der Niederlande) oder man kann eines der verschiedenen kompakteren Layouts wählen. Aber man erhält so oder so sehr viel Stadt. Selbst wenn man die Leute durch sinnvolle Bundespolitik dazu bringt, nicht alle nach München zu wollen, reicht der Platz für eine Lösung mit Dörfern einfach nicht aus. Wir merken doch schon jetzt bei jeder Stromtrasse, bei jedem Windrad, bei jeder Bahnstrecke, bei jedem Naturschutzgebiet, dass Deutschland zersiedelt ist bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Was wir uns aussuchen können: Ob es eine lebenswerte Stadt ist. Ob wir bis zum geht nicht mehr nachverdichtete, flache Wohnblöcke mit winzigen Hinterhöfen haben, oder unsere panische Angst vor allem, was es auch im Osten gab, ablegen und lieber etwas in die Höhe mit Aussicht über dazwischenliegende Grünflächen bauen. Aber so oder so: Kein Entwurf einer Stadt der Zukunft reserviert wertvolle Bodenfläche für pendelnde PKW von Leuten, die irgendwo anders im Metropolraum wohnen, als sie arbeiten.



> Kurz zur Klarstellung:  Der Akku im Haus dient nicht dazu das E-Auto zu laden. Über einen 20 kWh Akku ein E-Auto mit ca. 100 kWh Kapazität zu laden ist Sinnlos.  Der Akku dient bei mir zur reinen Stromversorgung des Hauses. Und natürlich auch als Notstromversorgung.



Also lädt dein Batterieauto ja gar nicht über die Photovoltaikanlage, wenn du damit tagsüber auf Arbeit bist und Nachts die Sonne nicht scheint  .



> Das ist absolut keine Nebelkerze! Ich hab einen Freund welche in so einem alten Stellwerk arbeitet.
> Die Storys wenn du hörst, dann denkst du nicht mehr das dies eine Nebelkerze ist.



Okay, bessere Quelle als ich. Aber drehen sich die Storys um mangelnde Möglichkeiten der alten Technik oder um deren Zustand? Also um "zu wenig Digitalisierung" oder um "zu viel Mehdorn"?



> Für mich absolut unverständlich, das es bei den Radwegen auch massiv happert. Der Radweg welcher von meinem Heimatort zur nächstgrößeren Gemeide führt, hat zum Beispiel bei uns den Spitznamen "Geisterbahn". Zum einen weil es dich durchschüttelt wie auf der Geisterbahn und zum anderen weil es kein Licht gibt. -.-



Licht habe ich am Fahrrad und außerdem funktionieren Augen auch nachts. (Zumindest solange, bis mir einer der 80% Radfahrer entgegenkommt, deren Lampen noch schlechter als die der meisten Autos eingestellt sind  .) Aber ich sprach gar nicht von der Qualität der Radwege; davon habe ich auf meinem Arbeitsweg sowieso nur 3 m plus geschätzt 50 m Schutzstreifen auf der Straße. Aber genau deswegen weiß ich wesentlich besser als die meisten Vierradnutzer, in welchem Zustand die Straßen innerorts sind, denn in Schräglage machen Flicken, Schlaglöcher und Kopfsteinpflaster noch viel mehr Spaß.



> Nein? Es ist also nicht schwieriger geworden in deinen Augen?



Die Betonung lag auf dem "nur" Chancengleichheit. Das wir da Defizite haben, habe ich am Rand erwähnt und setze es als Allgemeinwissen voraus. Worum es mir ging ist, dass auch bei fairen Chancen auf gute Jobs sehr viele Leute die weniger guten Jobs abbekommen. Und deren Lebensstandard muss trotzdem noch akzeptabel sein.



> Du hast völlig recht mit den Lebensstandards und der sozialen Spaltung, aber bei Aufsteigen --> jemand anderen unter sich schieben, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Denn das ist keinesfalls das Problem der Einzelperson welche hart für den Aufstieg arbeitet, sondern eben ein grundsätzliches Problem.



Ja, klar. Und ich betrachte das Ganze doch auch grundsätzlich. Deswegen sind die fairen Chancen für den einen Aufsteiger für mich nur ein Element. Mindestens genauso wichtig für den sozialen Zusammenhalt ist ein ausreichender Lebensstandard für die neun anderen, die das (heute-nur-selten-)faire Rennen gegen ihn verlieren.



> Zusätzlich muss sich der Staat viel mehr mit Ost-West, Mann-Frau, ÖD-Freie Wirtschaft etc. auseinandersetzen. Wie willst du das ganze entspannen? Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen?



Wird sehr Offtopic, aber
- Sozialabgaben runter
- Steuern am unteren Ende der Lohnpyramide runter
- Folge davon: Preise für Reparaturen und Handwerk auf allen Ebenen gehen runter
- Preise für Dienstleistungen die man nicht Verschwenden kann runter (z.B. freier ÖPV)
- Abgaben auf Grundversorgungsgüter (z.B. Lebensmittel) runter (denn die verbraucht jeder in relativ ähnlichem Maße)
- Abgaben auf Energieverbrauch hoch (denn die verbrauchen wohlhabende Haushalte in deutlich größerem Maße als arme)
- Abgaben auf hohe Einkünfte sowie auf Einkünfte, die großes Vermögen voraussetzen hoch (insbesondere auf Kapitalerträge)

Kurz: Ich würde darauf setzen, dass der Staat bei den Dingen, die arme Menschen machen, viel weniger kassiert als heute und bei den Dingen, die in der Praxis ohnehin besser gestelten vorbehalten sind, deutlich stärker hinlangt. Für weitere Vorschläge (die sollten aber für mindestens 30-50 Jahre reichen, wenn man sanft und fließend ändern will) bräuchte man mal mehr Informationen, z.B. sollten große Unternehmen Bewerber- und Einstellungsquoten offenlegen und Klauseln, die die Nennung des eigenes Gehalts verbieten, sollten verboten werden.



> Wenn ich mir die blanken Zahlen anschaue, dann denke ich nicht das es das Gesellschaftsmodell EFH als Ziel gesetzt hat. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Zahlen sind rückgängig.



Es wird immer noch als DAS Ziel der Deutschen verkauft, aber es ist nur noch für einen kleinen, priviligierten Teil überhaupt erreichbar. Das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit: Leute mit realen Aussichten auf ein EFH sind keine "armen Leute", um die man sich dringend kümmern müsste. Auch dann nicht, wenn die PV-Anlage ein paar € mehr kostet. 



> Großartige Lösung!  Gefühlt eine "Enteignung" durch die Hintertür.



Willst du die soziale Schere jetzt schließen oder willst du, dass sie weiter aufgeht? Du hast eine Person genannt, deren Vermögen weit über dem Median liegt. Wenn wir also Maßnahmen ergreifen, die für eine gerechtere Verteilung von Vermögen sorgen, ist das eine Person die tendentiell etwas wird abgegeben muss und garantiert keine Person, die etwas bekommt.
EFH, in Bayern, bei sozialer Umverteilung zugunsten Schwächerer "Enteignung" brüllen - sicher, dass du nicht doch CSU gewählt hast? 



> Es ist die Aufgabe des Staats das man als Rentner vernünftig und ohne solche "Lösungen" leben kann. Ich arbeite mich doch nicht krumm, damit ich dann alles was ich mir hart erarbeitet habe oder seit Jahrzehnten in Familienbesitz ist, aufgrund staatlicher Unfähigkeit wieder verkaufe.



Wenn der Rentern aus deinem Beispiel Familie hat, die ihn unterstützt, dann wird er doch dank seiner Kinder und Enkelkinder seinen Lebensstandard halten können. Wo liegt das Problem?

Es ist definitiv NICHT die Aufgabe des Staates, sich darum zu bemühen, dass ein alleinstehender Rentner sein EFH im Münchner Speckgürtel erhalten kann, anstatt sich für 200000 bis 500000 € Verkaufspreis die silbernen Jahre zu vergolden, während ein Stadtteil weiter Kinder jegliche Zukunftschancen verlieren, weil sie zu Hause mangels eigenem Zimmer nicht einmal in Ruhe Hausaufgaben machen können und tagsüber in einer Klasse mit 35 Schülern nur noch die Lernerfolge der Nachhilfestunden kontrolliert werden können, die sich die Eltern dieser Kinder aber gar nicht leisten können, weil das Geld gerade eben so für die Monatskarte der Kinder reicht.



> Ja, bis jetzt.



Ich diskutiere hier über das, was bis jetzt gefordert wurde oder was für die Zukunft sinnvoll,  naheliegend oder wünschenswert wäre. Nicht über Angstphantasien, die bislang auf keiner Tagesordnung stehen, denn davon gibt es unbegrenzt viele.



> Der Durchschnittspreis von Heizöl liegt heute bei 79,6 ct/l. Das sind 97% mehr als im letzten Jahr. Das trifft dich als Mieter genauso.



Ich beziehe Biogas.
Übrigens für ungefähr 84 Cent pro Liter-Heizöl-Äquivalent.



> Nach der jetzigen Regelung werden die zusätzlichen Heizkosten vollumfänglich an die Mietenden weitergegeben. Allerdings haben die Mietenden wenig Einfluss auf den Wärmebedarf ihrer Wohnung und den genutzten Heizenergieträger. In meinen Augen ist es eine Frage der Zeit bis der Staat hier nachbessert.
> Wie schon erwähnt, egal ob EEG oder Wohnen: Es besteht Handlungsbedarf seitens des Staates.



Natürlich besteht staatlicher Handlungsbedarf, deswegen reden wir hier ja über staatliche Beschlüsse  .
Die Debatte über Vermieteranteile an den Heizkosten gehn mir aber am Arsch vorbei. Obwohl ich mit obigem Tarif im nicht isolierten Altbau wohne, macht das Gas weniger als 1/20tel der laufenden Kosten für Wohnung/Energie/Medien aus und weniger als 1/10tel der Lebensmittel/.../Verbrauchsgüterkosten. Gegen das, was ein Vermieter im Rahmen von von Sanierungsarbeiten an Umlagen und Mieterhöhungen durchsetzen kann, ist es absolut lächerlich.

Solange der Mieterschutz in Deutschland so löchrig ist, wie er ist, zielen gewinnorientierte Vermieter sowieso darauf ab, entweder die Miete so oft und so stark wie irgend möglich zu erhöhen oder der Einfachheit halber alle 5-10 Jahre zu deutlich höheren Preisen neu zu vermieten, mit ""Aufwertungen"" als beliebtes Mittel. Wenn man die Zusatzkosten auf die Vermieter umlegt, ohne vorher Mietendeckel einzuführen, wird das ganze einfach bei nächster Gelegenheit eingepreist und dann zahlt es trotzdem der Mieter. Aber schön, wenn die Politik mal ein halbes Jahr drüber debattiert hat, anstatt Probleme zu lösen...

Der einzige Ausweg ist jedenfalls nicht-gewinnorientierter Wohnungsbau, was in aller Regel staatliches Bauen bedeutet. Dafür müsste der Staat sein Geld aber eben mal in Mietshäuser stecken und nicht an Eigenheimler vergeben.


----------



## DaStash (29. September 2021)

@ruyven_macaran 

@Abgabe auf Energieverbrauch hoch
Deine Vermutung, dass belaste wohlhabende Haushalte mehr halte ich für gewagt. Arme Haushalte zeichnen sich eher durch Ausstattungen der alten Energieklassen aus, die Wohlhabenden können sich teure und aktuelle stromspar-Technologien eher leisten, von daher dürfte die Erhöhung vor allem die treffen, die du zu entlasten gedenkst.

@EFH
Hausbesitz und Wohnungseigentum tragen im erheblichen Maße zur Alterssicherung bei, ich wüsste nicht was daran auszusetzen ist und Deutschland hinkt da hinterher, gucke mal nach Spanien, wie hoch da die Eigentumsquote ist, an den finanziellen Möglichkeiten kann es also nicht liegen.

@Enteignung
Das wäre nicht nötig, wenn man die Steuerungerechtigkeit abschaffen würde und Geld was im Ausland verdient und angelegt wird entsprechend nachversteuert, so wie in den USA, bzw. ähnlich.

@Rentnerargument
Ich verstehe deine Einstellung nicht, ehrlich gesagt. Du willst Rentner bedarfsgerecht staatlich unterstützen. Wie genau soll der Zwangsverkauf, von abgeschriebenen Eigentum und die damit einhergehenden steigenden Kosten, auf Grund höherer Mieten denn dazu beitragen? Gerade Immobilien die abgeschrieben sind, sind doch das pro-Argument, für ein gesicherten Ruhestand. Das würde die Situation eher verschlimmern, für alle, denn dann müsste man auch staatlich mehr unterstützen. Eine aberwitzige Vorstellung.  

@Mietwohnungargument
Es hilft nur Neubau und die Entkopplung des Mietspiegels, denn Letzterer macht Bestand durch Neubau teurer. Das hat komischer Weise niemand auf dem Schirm, obwohl das im erheblichen Maße zu den steigenden Mieten, auch ohne Sanierung, beiträgt. Im Übrigen stimmt es nicht das nur EFHs gefördert werden, wie kommst du darauf? In Berlin liegt die Pflichtquote für soziale Wohnungen bei Neubau zwischen 15 und 25 %, da fließt also massiv Geld hinein, wenn man sich die aktuelle Baukosten anschaut. Dann die bevorstehende Enteignung von großen Wohnungsunternehmen. Das wird denen nicht einfach weggenommen, da fließen, Kredit-finanziert, 50 Mil. Euro rein. Soziale Wohnungsbau wird aktuell massiv gefördert, wo es tatsächlich mangelt sind Förderungen für den Mittelstand, denn die können sich oftmals, trotz Doppelhaushalt, keine teuren Mietwohnungen leisten. Zins-bedingt ist dann, trotz der aktuellen Baukosten, dass Eigenheim günstiger.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der einzige Ausweg ist jedenfalls nicht-gewinnorientierter Wohnungsbau, was in aller Regel staatliches Bauen bedeutet. Dafür müsste der Staat sein Geld aber eben mal in Mietshäuser stecken und nicht an Eigenheimler vergeben.


Der Staat hat das Gesundheitssystem monetarisiert.
Denkst du wirklich, dass er plötzlich für Wohnungen eine non Profit Organisation gründet?


----------



## DaStash (29. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat hat das Gesundheitssystem monetarisiert.
> Denkst du wirklich, dass er plötzlich für Wohnungen eine non Profit Organisation gründet?


So ist es in Berlin geplant.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> So ist es in Berlin geplant.
> 
> MfG


Das ist doch nicht geplant. Die SPD enteignet gar nichts und baut auch keine Wohnungen zum Selbstkostenpreis.


----------



## Eckism (29. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht geplant. Die SPD enteignet gar nichts und baut auch keine Wohnungen zum Selbstkostenpreis.


Hör auf, die Träume anderer zu zerstören...


----------



## DaStash (29. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht geplant. Die SPD enteignet gar nichts und baut auch keine Wohnungen zum Selbstkostenpreis.


Frau Giffey hat ganz klar gesagt, dass der Volksentscheid respektiert wird, danach, so Klaus Lederer von den Linken, soll eine landeseigene Wohnungsverwaltung die neuen Wohnungen in den Bestand nehmen und zum Selbstkostenpreis verwalten. Übrigens, was viele nicht wissen, die Wohnungen die aus dem Bestand herausgekauft werden, Enteignung klingt da etwas hart, können nicht mehr in privaten Bestand zurückgeführt werden, was ich gar nicht einmal so falsch finde. 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Frau Giffey hat ganz klar gesagt, dass der Volksentscheid respektiert wird, danach, so Klaus Lederer von den Linken, soll eine landeseigene Wohnungsverwaltung die neuen Wohnungen in den Bestand nehmen und zum Selbstkostenpreis verwalten.


Huiii, da wird aber geschwurbelt.   
Keine Sorge. Giffey hat keinerlei Interesse an eine Enteignung.
Und wenn die Grünen und Linken aufmucken, macht sie eine Koalition mit der CDU und der FDP.
Für das, was du meinst, hätten die Grünen gewinnen müssen.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> und Deutschland hinkt da hinterher


Der deutschsprachige Raum, also nicht nur Deutschland, hat allgemein eine niedrige Eigenheimquote.



DaStash schrieb:


> . Dann sollte man lieber an dem Hebel ansetzen, Homeoffice zu fördern,


Oder wohnortnahe Co-Working-Spaces oder vergleichbares. Denn ich sehe es als nicht so pralle an wenn jemand von seiner 20 bis 30m² Wohnung (Wohnklo trifft es eher) aus noch Stunden schrubben soll. Von Sachen wie Arbeitsschutz, Arbeitsplatzergonomie, etc. mal ganz zu schweigen. Also Dinge, für die eigentlich der Lehnsherr Arbeitgeber Sorge zu tragen hat.
Zumal einen auch das zu Denken geben sollte, ob HO wirklich für alle bei denen es möglich ist, auch der große Wurf ist: https://oxiblog.de/herrschaftsfragen-im-homeoffice/


> Diejenigen, deren monatliches Haushaltseinkommen netto unter 1.500 Euro liegt, wollen laut einer Umfrage der Hans-Böckler-Stiftung nach der Pandemie mehrheitlich lieber weniger oder gar nicht im Homeoffice arbeiten.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oder unsere panische Angst vor allem, was es auch im Osten gab, ablegen und lieber etwas in die Höhe mit Aussicht über dazwischenliegende Grünflächen bauen.


Man kann ja gerne die ehemalige DDR anführen, nur sollte man dann auch so ehrlich sein und dazu sagen, dass dort bedeutend mehr Betriebe und Betriebsteile in ländlicheren Gebieten waren. Siehe u.a.




__





						Kombinat Robotron – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> [...]
> VEB Robotron-Büromaschinenwerk „Ernst Thälmann“ Sömmerda
> [...]
> VEB Robotron-Elektronik Radeberg
> ...











						Kombinat Mikroelektronik Erfurt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> [...]
> VEB Halbleiterwerk Frankfurt (Oder) (HFO)
> VEB Mikroelektronik „Anna Seghers“ Neuhaus am Rennweg
> [...]
> ...


Die Einwohnerentwicklung dieser Landgemeinden, Kleinstädte, Mittelstädte ist seit der Wende einfach nur noch gruselig.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja, immer diese Hinterwäldlerstaaten südlich von Deutschland. Vielleicht sollte man die bei Diskussion über zukunftsweisende Politik prinzipiell ausklammern  .


Solange da Leute regieren, denen man ansieht das der Kalk bereits rieselt, bin ich dafür.  
Politiker mit gesunden Menschenverstand sind scheinbar Mangelware. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehr oder minder zwangsläufig: Doch. Wenn viel Wohnraum gebraucht wird, weil weder "weniger Wohnraum" noch "weniger Menschen" eine Option sind (Gruß an die Familien- und Rentenpolitiker der Union), dann kommt genau das dabei heraus. Anders geht es physisch halt nicht: Man kann extrem in die Breite gehen und amerikanische Autostädte bauen, bei denen dann eine Menschenansammlung von der Größe Münchens die Ausdehung des Ruhrgebiets haben dürfte (und den CO2-Ausstoß der Niederlande) oder man kann eines der verschiedenen kompakteren Layouts wählen. Aber man erhält so oder so sehr viel Stadt.


Metropolregionen alá Tokyo würde ich absolut nicht empfehlen. Dem Flächenfraß musst du einfach Grenzen setzen. 
Aber klar, du hast Recht. Egal ob du in die Höhe oder Breite baust: Du erhälst viel Stadt



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was wir uns aussuchen können: Ob es eine lebenswerte Stadt ist. Ob wir bis zum geht nicht mehr nachverdichtete, flache Wohnblöcke mit winzigen Hinterhöfen haben, oder unsere panische Angst vor allem, was es auch im Osten gab, ablegen und lieber etwas in die Höhe mit Aussicht über dazwischenliegende Grünflächen bauen. Aber so oder so: Kein Entwurf einer Stadt der Zukunft reserviert wertvolle Bodenfläche für pendelnde PKW von Leuten, die irgendwo anders im Metropolraum wohnen, als sie arbeiten.


Straßen wirst du immer brauchen. Ist eine Stadt intelligent gebaut, dann nimmt auch der Pendelverkehr zusätzlich ab. 
Dazu brauchst du aber Regierungen welche über die Legislaturperiode hinaus denken. Ein wunderbares Beispiel wie sowas aussehen kann, ist Singapur:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xi6r3hZe5Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also lädt dein Batterieauto ja gar nicht über die Photovoltaikanlage, wenn du damit tagsüber auf Arbeit bist und Nachts die Sonne nicht scheint  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Arbeitstag beginnt relativ früh, dementsprechend mach ich auch früh genug Feierabend um mein Auto mit PV-Strom laden zu können. Zusätzlich könnte ich mein Auto auch in der Arbeit laden. PV-Strom steht hier mehr als genug zur Verfügung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, bessere Quelle als ich. Aber drehen sich die Storys um mangelnde Möglichkeiten der alten Technik oder um deren Zustand? Also um "zu wenig Digitalisierung" oder um "zu viel Mehdorn"?


Sowohl als auch. Die Technik ist stellenweise so alt, das es massive Probleme mit den Ersatzteilen gibt. Lange Wartezeiten auf die Ersatzteile sind die Folge. Das widerum hat starke Auswirkungen auf Wartung und Pflege. Du kannst die Stellwerke aber nur modernisieren, wenn Gleise, Weichen und Oberleitungen auch auf einen technisch entsprechenden Stand sind. Zudem macht es die Auslastung des Schienennetzes ziemlich schwer, das Ganze in einem vernünftigen zeitlichen Rahmen zu modernisieren. Stellwerksstörung und Weichenstörung sind zwei Wörter bei denen jeder der in München Bahn fährt, die Galle hoch kommt.

Auch die Gebäude selbst sind ein Problem. Je weiter draußen von München, umso schlimmer.
Ebenfalls haben sie Probleme mit dem Personal. Der Job ist nicht gerade sehr gefragt. Das sorgt teilweise dafür, das vorallem kleine Stellwerke Nachts den Betrieb einstellen oder reduzieren. Sind die Leute krank oder gehen in Urlaub dann muss improvisiert werden. Die Bahn modernisiert zwar die Stellwerke, aber es dürfte gerne schneller gehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz: Ich würde darauf setzen, dass der Staat bei den Dingen, die arme Menschen machen, viel weniger kassiert als heute und bei den Dingen, die in der Praxis ohnehin besser gestelten vorbehalten sind, deutlich stärker hinlangt. Für weitere Vorschläge (die sollten aber für mindestens 30-50 Jahre reichen, wenn man sanft und fließend ändern will) bräuchte man mal mehr Informationen, z.B. sollten große Unternehmen Bewerber- und Einstellungsquoten offenlegen und Klauseln, die die Nennung des eigenes Gehalts verbieten, sollten verboten werden.


+1  
Geh ich mit. Dieses "über Geld redet man nicht" stört mich schon seit langem. Auch im ÖD herrscht diese Einstellung. Genau wie wir bei den "Zusatzeinkommen" der Politiker Transparenz brauchen, so brauchen wir sie auch bei den normalen Arbeitstätigen. Nur so lassen sich in meinen Augen die Defizite bekämpfen. Freiwillig klappt das nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit: Leute mit realen Aussichten auf ein EFH sind keine "armen Leute", um die man sich dringend kümmern müsste. Auch dann nicht, wenn die PV-Anlage ein paar € mehr kostet.


Das hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Nur gibt es auch bei den EFH-Besitzern unterschiedliche Situationen. Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Mir ist nur eine einheitliche Förderung wichtig. Egal ob für EFH, MFH, Firmen, Bauern etc. Firmen und Bauern sind auch nicht "arm". Aber hier hagelt es Subventionen und Gefälligkeiten seitens Vater Staat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willst du die soziale Schere jetzt schließen oder willst du, dass sie weiter aufgeht? Du hast eine Person genannt, deren Vermögen weit über dem Median liegt. Wenn wir also Maßnahmen ergreifen, die für eine gerechtere Verteilung von Vermögen sorgen, ist das eine Person die tendentiell etwas wird abgegeben muss und garantiert keine Person, die etwas bekommt.
> EFH, in Bayern, bei sozialer Umverteilung zugunsten Schwächerer "Enteignung" brüllen - sicher, dass du nicht doch CSU gewählt hast?





> Wenn der Rentern aus deinem Beispiel Familie hat, die ihn unterstützt, dann wird er doch dank seiner Kinder und Enkelkinder seinen Lebensstandard halten können. Wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> Es ist definitiv NICHT die Aufgabe des Staates, sich darum zu bemühen, dass ein alleinstehender Rentner sein EFH im Münchner Speckgürtel erhalten kann, anstatt sich für 200000 bis 500000 € Verkaufspreis die silbernen Jahre zu vergolden, während ein Stadtteil weiter Kinder jegliche Zukunftschancen verlieren, weil sie zu Hause mangels eigenem Zimmer nicht einmal in Ruhe Hausaufgaben machen können und tagsüber in einer Klasse mit 35 Schülern nur noch die Lernerfolge der Nachhilfestunden kontrolliert werden können, die sich die Eltern dieser Kinder aber gar nicht leisten können, weil das Geld gerade eben so für die Monatskarte der Kinder reicht.


Nicht mal wenn ich voll wie ein irischer Hafenarbeiter an St. Patrick´s Day gewesen wäre, hätte ich die gewählt. 

Ich will nicht, das sich Unternehmen, Markler etc. finanziell daran bereichern, indem der Staat nicht in der Lage ist für vernünftige Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Die Staatliche Unfähigkeit darf nicht zu Lasten der Bürger gehen. Egal ob du im EFH oder in einer Mietwohnung wohnst. Das jeder seinen Teil beitragen muss (Steuern, Abgaben etc.) ist mir völlig klar. Aber das elementare Versagen des Staates darf nicht zu Lasten der Bürger gehen. Wo ist denn hier die von dir genannte Gerechtigkeit? Das Problem wird nur von der einen auf die andere Seite verschoben.

Wie hilft der Verkauf eines EFH denn bitte den Kindern ohne eigenes Zimmer? Das Eigentum geht nur vom einen zum anderen über. In dem Fall: Entweder an eine Immobilienfirma, Immobilienverrentungsunternehmen oder an eine reiche Privatperson. An den hohen Mieten in der Stadt ändert das gar nichts. Da ist es besser, wenn das Haus vererbt wird. Dann bleibt es wenigstens dem Zugriff dieser Geier entzogen.

Wenn ich mich jetzt mal in meinem persönlichen Umfeld umschaue, dann sehe ich nur sehr wenige Personen, welche mit ihrem Gehalt den Lebensstandard der Eltern später mal halten können. Wie denn auch? Die Mieten in den Städten werden immer teurer und die Gehälter im direkten Vergleich steigen nicht genug. Pflegeheime kosten auch sehr viel Geld. Das ganze ist ein Teufelskreis ohne eingreifen des Staats. 

Ich für meinen Teil, kann mit meinem Gehalt nicht meine Eltern zu 100% später mal versorgen. Hätten meine Eltern nicht in frühen Jahren vorgesorgt, dann wüsste ich nicht wie wir das stemmen könnten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.allianz.de/gesundheit/pflegeversicherung/pflegeheim-kosten/

Der Staat hat alle Möglichkeiten in der Hand um gegenzusteuern. Überprüfen der Firmen-Subventionen, Digitalsteuer, härteres Vorgehen bei Steuersündern, Staatliche Pensionsfonds bzw. Staatsfonds im allgemeinen etc. Der Fisch stinkt immer vom Kopf, sagt man. Es wird Zeit, das man die zur Verantwortung zieht, welche für die Misere verantwortlich sind. Denn sowas hier ist einfach nur noch peinlich....



DaStash schrieb:


> Soziale Wohnungsbau wird aktuell massiv gefördert, wo es tatsächlich mangelt sind Förderungen für den Mittelstand, denn die können sich oftmals, trotz Doppelhaushalt, keine teuren Mietwohnungen leisten. Zins-bedingt ist dann, trotz der aktuellen Baukosten, dass Eigenheim günstiger.


+1

Dazu kommt: Als Single ist nochmals ungleich schwieriger.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich beziehe Biogas.
> Übrigens für ungefähr 84 Cent pro Liter-Heizöl-Äquivalent.


In welchem Rhythmus wechselst du da den Anbieter? Oder anders gefragt: Wie preisstabil ist das in deiner Ecke wo du wohnst? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man die Zusatzkosten auf die Vermieter umlegt, ohne vorher Mietendeckel einzuführen, wird das ganze einfach bei nächster Gelegenheit eingepreist und dann zahlt es trotzdem der Mieter. Aber schön, wenn die Politik mal ein halbes Jahr drüber debattiert hat, anstatt Probleme zu lösen...
> 
> Der einzige Ausweg ist jedenfalls nicht-gewinnorientierter Wohnungsbau, was in aller Regel staatliches Bauen bedeutet. Dafür müsste der Staat sein Geld aber eben mal in Mietshäuser stecken und nicht an Eigenheimler vergeben.


Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt! Staatliches Bauen und Mietendeckel sind Pflicht.

Selbst wenn du als Kleinvermieter faire Mietpreise verlangen willst, dann steht dir hier immer noch die Liebhaberei im Weg. Auch wenn du den Mietpreis nicht stark erhöhst hängt dir die ortsübliche Vergleichsmiete an den Hacken. Wie bitter das sein kann, zeigt folgendes Beispiel:



> Das WDR Fernsehen hat dieses Thema jüngst in einem ausführlichen Bericht aufgegriffen. Dargestellt wurde hier etwa eine Kleinvermieterin aus dem Rheinland, die vom Vater ein Mehrfamilienhaus geerbt hatte. Die Mieter wohnen alle schon seit 45 Jahren im Haus, man hat ein gutes persönliches Verhältnis, das über Jahrzehnte gewachsen ist. Die Miete  ist niedrig geblieben, liegt bei 6,50 Euro pro Quadratmeter. Inzwischen  sind die Mieter alle Senioren und könnten sich daher auch keine  wesentlich höhere Miete leisten.
> 
> 
> Das Finanzamt betrachtet die verlangten Mieten nun aber als Liebhaberei – was in diesem Fall ein drastische Konsequenz hat: Statt 31.000 Euro Erbschaftssteuer soll die Vermieterin jetzt rund 100.000 Euro berappen. Einzige Alternative: Eine Mieterhöhung  um mindestens einen Euro pro Quadratmeter – also 15 Prozent. Eine   Forderung, mit der das Finanzamt entweder die Vermieterin ruiniert oder die Senioren aus ihren angestammten Wohnungen vertreibt.
> ...


Quelle: https://www.hausundgrund-aachen.de/...wie-finanzaemter-die-mieten-hochtreiben-1345/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> @Abgabe auf Energieverbrauch hoch
> Deine Vermutung, dass belaste wohlhabende Haushalte mehr halte ich für gewagt.



Halte es für eine gewagte Vermutung, aber es statistischer Fakt. Natürlich hast du Recht, dass sich reiche Haushalte eher effiziente Geräte leisten können, aber einerseits verbraucht ein A+++ Kühlschrank mit 200 l immer noch mehr, als ein A++ mit 120 l und bei Fernsehern, etc. skaliert der Verbrauch sowieso 1:1 mit der Größe. Andererseits haben Elektrogeräte nur einen relativ geringen Anteil am Gesamtenergieverbrauch. Die primären CO2-Verursacher sind Wärme und Verkehr. Da gibt es zwar auch wieder eine leichte Effizientschere, aber wohlhabende Familien haben ein Vielfaches an Wohnfläche und dass dann auch noch oft als EFH oder zumindest DHH. Das warm zu bekommen verschlingt oft mehr Energie als selbst eine Wohnung in unsaniertem (aber halbwegs dichten) Altbau. 1-2 Flugreisen pro Jahr ein Vielfaches eine Urlaubs mit PKW. etc., etc., etc.









						Klimawandel und Ungleichheit: Das reichste 1 Prozent schädigt das Klima doppelt so stark wie die ärmere Hälfte der Welt
					

Das reichste 1 Prozent (63 Millionen Menschen) hat zwischen 1990 und 2015 mehr als doppelt so viel klimaschädliches CO2 ausgestoßen wie die ärmere Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung zusammen. Der neue Oxfam-Bericht zeigt: Wir müssen den exzessiven CO2-Ausstoß der Wohlhabenden einschränken und die...




					www.oxfam.de
				



(2. Punkt)



> @EFH
> Hausbesitz und Wohnungseigentum tragen im erheblichen Maße zur Alterssicherung bei, ich wüsste nicht was daran auszusetzen ist



Ich werde in einem Thread zu Ladesäulen nicht erklären, was an sozialer Ungerechtigkeit auszusetzen ist.



> Du willst Rentner bedarfsgerecht staatlich unterstützen.



Hab ich nie geschrieben.



> Wie genau soll der Zwangsverkauf



Davon habe ich auch nichts geschrieben.




Painkiller schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitstag beginnt relativ früh,



Mach dich nicht noch unsympathischer  



> Sowohl als auch. Die Technik ist stellenweise so alt, das es massive Probleme mit den Ersatzteilen gibt. Lange Wartezeiten auf die Ersatzteile sind die Folge. Das widerum hat starke Auswirkungen auf Wartung und Pflege. Du kannst die Stellwerke aber nur modernisieren, wenn Gleise, Weichen und Oberleitungen auch auf einen technisch entsprechenden Stand sind.
> ...
> Auch die Gebäude selbst sind ein Problem. Je weiter draußen von München, umso schlimmer.
> Ebenfalls haben sie Probleme mit dem Personal. Der Job ist nicht gerade sehr gefragt.



Passt dann doch besser als erwartet zu dem, was ich gehört hatte: Das die Stellwerke nicht digitalisiert sind, ist überhaupt kein Problem. Dass die ganze Steuerung des Bahnnetzes totgespart wurde und in der Praxis heute nicht annähernd die Leistungsfähigkeit bietet, die mit der gleichen Technik bereits vor Jahrzehnten hatte, dagegen schon.
Ist so ähnlich wie bei Amtsverwaltungen. Problem: Die Leute warten monatelang auf einen Termin für eine dringliche Angelegenheit. "Lösung Digitalisierung": Wir lassen für Millionen eine Terminvergabe-App entwickeln!



> Das hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Nur gibt es auch bei den EFH-Besitzern unterschiedliche Situationen. Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Mir ist nur eine einheitliche Förderung wichtig. Egal ob für EFH, MFH, Firmen, Bauern etc. Firmen und Bauern sind auch nicht "arm". Aber hier hagelt es Subventionen und Gefälligkeiten seitens Vater Staat.



Ich persönlich mag Subventionen und Förderungen allgemein nicht, weil die Politik sowieso nie in der Lage ist, die komplexe Realität fein genug abzubilden. Das Ergebnis sind immer Mitnahmeeffekte, Missbrauch, Lücken, Zielverfehlungen, etc.. Die aktuelle Förderung der Autowirtschaft ist da doch ein Musterbeispiel: Leute, die sowieso kaum vorhaben, elektrisch zu fahren, stellen sich ein halbes Jahr ein Batterieauto hin, weil sie diese Nutzungszeit bei folgendem Verkauf im Auslang umsonst oder sogar verzinst bekommen und lassen sich obendrauf noch eine Ladestation finanzieren, die sie ja vielleicht später eh mal gebrauchen könnten. Der Nutzen für die Gesellschaft liegt bei null, die Kosten sind hoch.

Deswegen plädiere ich ganz klar dafür, die Rahmenbedingungen zu regulieren und den Rest dem Markt zu überlassen. Es gibt kaum eine Transaktion in Deutschland, an deren Kosten der Staat nicht ohnehin mit 10-50% beteiligt ist. Da kann man entlasten noch und nöcher und damit für alle neue Möglichkeiten schaffen, wenn man die öffentliche Finanzierung einfach über "Straf"abgaben auf Dinge laufen lässt, die man loswerden will. Dann hat jeder die nötige Motivation, die für sich beste Alternative zu suchen und auch prinzipiell die Möglichkeit, sie wählen. Der einzige Punkt, bei dem der Staat noch etwas näher an Prozesse ran muss, ist der soziale Ausgleich. Aber da plädiere ich ja ebenfalls für Einkommensorientierung und das ungeachtet der Art und der Herkunft, sodass es Hochentlohnte, Firmeninhaber, Spekulanten, Immobilieninhaber, etc. alle in angemessenem Maße trifft, vollkommen ungeachtet der Wohnart.



> Wie hilft der Verkauf eines EFH denn bitte den Kindern ohne eigenes Zimmer? Das Eigentum geht nur vom einen zum anderen über. In dem Fall: Entweder an eine Immobilienfirma, Immobilienverrentungsunternehmen oder an eine reiche Privatperson. An den hohen Mieten in der Stadt ändert das gar nichts. Da ist es besser, wenn das Haus vererbt wird. Dann bleibt es wenigstens dem Zugriff dieser Geier entzogen.



Es geht nicht darum, wohin das Haus geht. Es geht darum, wer den gehobenen Lebensabend deines Beispielrentners finanziert. In meinem Szenario ist das entweder er selbst durch Veräußerung des reichlich vorhandenen Eigentums oder aber es sind diejenigen, die selbiges Eigentum erben möchten, in dem sie ihren Opa nicht hilflos allein rumsitzen lassen. Aber der Staat sorgt nur für eine Grundsicherung, wie sie auch jeder andere bekommen würde, der scheinbar selbst nicht übermäßig in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt hat. (Was wohl nicht am Verdienst gelegen haben kann, sonst wäre das Haus nicht da, sondern daran, dass man sich als Selbstständiger nicht am Sozialsystem beteiligen wollte.)

In deinem Modell zahlt dagegen die Allgemeinheit. Also unter anderem auch die ohnehin schon arme Familie, die ich als Beispiel genannt habe. Die zahlt dafür, dass der vermögende Rentner einen besseren Lebensstard hält, als sie selbst ihn je haben werden. Das ist Ungerechtigkeit, die mein System reduzieren soll. Ob der Rentner sich im Falle einer Veräußerung über den Tisch ziehen lässt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, dazu mache ich keine Vorgaben.



> Wenn ich mich jetzt mal in meinem persönlichen Umfeld umschaue, dann sehe ich nur sehr wenige Personen, welche mit ihrem Gehalt den Lebensstandard der Eltern später mal halten können.



Wenn ich mich in meinem Umfeld umschaue, sehe ich jede Mengen Eltern, die nie auch nur in die Nähe des Lebensstandards gekommen sind, dessen Haltung deiner Meinung nach die Allgemeinheit bezahlen soll.



> Ich für meinen Teil, kann mit meinem Gehalt nicht meine Eltern zu 100% später mal versorgen. Hätten meine Eltern nicht in frühen Jahren vorgesorgt, dann wüsste ich nicht wie wir das stemmen könnten.



Hier stand nirgendwo etwas von 100%. Dein Beispiel ist ein Rentner, der keine Miete zahlen muss, Eigentum im schätzungsweise mittleren 6-stelligen Wert besitzt, alleine auf >80, vermutlich >120 m² in sicherlich nicht der allerschlechtesten Lage lebt und dazu 800 € vom Staat für seine laufenden Ausgaben bekommt. Davon müssen andere Leute, ohne Eigentum zu haben, neben ihrem Lebesunterhalt auch noch eine Miete bestreiten. Das sind die Leute, um die sich der Staat dringend kümmern muss. Nicht um deinen Beispielrentner, dessen Erben für die Aussicht auf das Haus hoffentlich auch mal was zu einer Putzkraft zuschießen oder -total strange Idee- persönlich vorbeigehen können.

Und zur Pflege: Eines der ganz wenigen guten Gesetze der Groko war die 2017er Pflegereform. Seitdem übernimmt das Sozialamt etwaige nicht aus Versicherung und Vermögen gedeckte Heimkosten, solange die Kinder nicht mindestens 100000 € im Jahr verdienen. Und da hört für mich, sorry, jegliches Mitleid auf: Wer mit schätzungsweise vier Riesen im Monat nach Hause geht und dann rumjammert, er könnte es sich nicht leisten, etwas zum Lebensstandard seiner eigenen Eltern beizutragen, dem kann ich einfach nur noch mit Anlauf in die Fresse schlagen.



> In welchem Rhythmus wechselst du da den Anbieter? Oder anders gefragt: Wie preisstabil ist das in deiner Ecke wo du wohnst?



Bin seit Ewigkeiten bei Naturstrom, die afaik bundesweit den gleichen Tarif anbieten. Die älteste Rechnung, die ich finden kann, ist von 2015 und lief auf 7,10 Cent/kWh, das war allerdins noch 20% Biogas. Da kostet die kWh heute 6,45 Cent, in Heizöl-Äquivalente umgerechnet also 65 Cent pro Liter. Mir ging es aber nicht um die Preisstabilität meiner Energieversorgung, tatsächlich war mir der gesunkene kWh-Preis gar nicht bewusst (die reale Rechnung ist eher am steigen - Frauen, "warm" & duschen  ). Mir ging es darum, dass man selbst mit der teuersten (aber auch ökologischsten) Art zu heizen derzeit nur einen kleinen Teil seines Einkommens für Energie ausgibt. Ich zahle viel, viel, viel mehr dafür, dass jemand ein paar Steine in der Landschaft um mich herumstehen lässt. Und noch mehr gehen für diverse staatliche Leistungen drauf, bevor ich "mein" Geld überhaupt das erste Mal in der Hand halte. Selbst Leute, die nur halb so energiebewusst leben wie ich, sollten daher deutlich im Plus abschneiden, wenn man die Energiekosten verdoppelt oder selbst vervierfacht, die zusätzlichen Staatseinnahmen aber 1:1 wieder bei Lohnnehbenkosten, HartzIV-Sätzen, etc. wieder an die Bürger zurückfließen lässt.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht noch unsympathischer


Wie frech!  Ich mag das frühe Aufstehen ja auch nicht. Bin eine Nachteule welche sich tagsüber mit Kaffee über Wasser hält. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passt dann doch besser als erwartet zu dem, was ich gehört hatte: Das die Stellwerke nicht digitalisiert sind, ist überhaupt kein Problem. Dass die ganze Steuerung des Bahnnetzes totgespart wurde und in der Praxis heute nicht annähernd die Leistungsfähigkeit bietet, die mit der gleichen Technik bereits vor Jahrzehnten hatte, dagegen schon.
> Ist so ähnlich wie bei Amtsverwaltungen. Problem: Die Leute warten monatelang auf einen Termin für eine dringliche Angelegenheit. "Lösung Digitalisierung": Wir lassen für Millionen eine Terminvergabe-App entwickeln!


Problematisch wird es, wenn das alte Stellwerk aufgrund von Urlaub, Krankheit etc. unterbesetzt ist. Ein digitales Stellwerk lässt sich zur Not automatisieren bzw. von der Ferne aus steuern. Im Worst Case bedeutet das: Zugausfälle, Umleitungen etc. 

Ja, das Problem mit der Amtsverwaltung kenn ich durch die Arbeit im ÖD aus erster Hand. eGovernment, beA, beBPo und andere politische Totgeburten lassen schön Grüßen. :/ Bis auf Buzzwords kommt seitens Regierung da nichts. Jedes Bundesland kocht seine eigene Suppe, und einheitliche Lösungen lassen weiterhin auf sich warten. Ich kapier´s auch nicht. Viele Länder bekommen das besser hin. Es könnte absolut nicht schaden hier um Schützenhilfe zu bitten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen plädiere ich ganz klar dafür, die Rahmenbedingungen zu regulieren und den Rest dem Markt zu überlassen.


Und wer sollte in deinen Augen diese Rahmenbedingungen festlegen? Politik? Wissenschaftler? Wirtschaft? Hier muss man sehr vorsichtig vorgehen, denke ich. Denn auch Rahmenbedingungen kannst du manipulieren. 

Was passiert, wenn man etwas den Markt überlässt sehen wir gerade schön an den Mietpreisen oder am Fachkräftemangel. Beides ist extrem voneinander abhängig. Wir haben hier einen wirklich heftigen Flickenteppich aus Zulagen und Ballungsraumboni geschaffen. Dabei müssten in vielen Berufen die Löhne insgesamt steigen, und die Mieten gleichzeitig sinken. 

Nur mal als Beispiel: 
Wenn München beispielsweise eine neue Zulage einführt, müssen als nächstes sämtliche stadtnahe Gemeinden folgen, wollen sie ihre Fachkräfte halten. Folgen dieses Gemeinden dann müssen die weiter entfernten Nachbargemeinden aus dem selben Grund nachziehen, woraufhin die Stadt München ihre Zulagen wieder erhöhen müssen etc. etc. Das haut für eine gewisse Zeit schon hin. Aber mittel- bis langfristig geraten die Kommunen ist eine heftige Abwärtsspirale. Nicht alle Kommunen verfügen über Einnahmen aus Gewerbegebieten. Denn wie willst du so die öffentliche Verwaltung, Kinderbetreuung, Infrastruktur etc. vorantreiben?

Hier muss der Staat dringend tätig werden. Die Mieten müssen gedeckelt werden, und breit angelegtes Bauprogramm muss her, damit bezahlbarer Wohnraum geschaffen wird. Und dieser Wohnraum muss in staatlicher Hand bleiben, sonst geht es weiterhin bergab. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, wohin das Haus geht.


Doch, genau darum geht es! Was denkst du woher die Mondpreise auf dem Mietmarkt denn kommen? Gibst du Unternehmen wie Vonovia noch mehr Immobilien, dann ist das Ende bereits abzusehen. Immobilien an irgendwelche Unternehmen abzugeben ist wie die eigenen Sargnägel zu bestellen. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, es spricht in der Theorie nichts dagegen das EFH im Alter zu verkaufen oder zu verrenten wenn man keine Erben hat. Nur muss man genau aufpassen, an wen man es abgibt. Es bringt uns als Land nichts, wenn ein Unternehmen zwei EFHs kauft, beide abreist und ein MFH hinstellt, dessen Mieten sich niemand leisten kann. Und ich finde, das sollte auch Vater Staat interessieren! Aber wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, es kann nicht die Lösung des Problems sein. Denn EFH hin oder her, die Renten und die hohen Mietpreise sind die Hauptprobleme.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist Ungerechtigkeit, die mein System reduzieren soll.


Dann sollte dein System da ansetzen wo es wirklich fackelt. Hohe Mietsteigerungen führen nun mal zu verstärkter sozialer Ungleichheit. Die Miete macht viele viele Haushalte in Großstädten so arm, dass ihr Einkommen nach der Miete unter dem Regelsatz von Hartz IV liegt. 

Eigentum bietet eine sehr viel höhere Sicherheit zur dauerhaften Nutzung. Es ist aber nicht die teuerste Form des Wohnens. Die Wohnkosten sind für Miethaushalte so dermaßen gestiegen, dass sie seit langem deutlich über den Wohnkosten für Eigentum liegen.

Problem am Eigentum: Ärmere Haushalte sind davon ausgeschlossen. 

Wie geht man das Problem also an? In dem man EFH-Besitzern die Häuser wegnimmt oder zum Verkauf zwingt? Damit generierst du auf dem Land die gleichen Verhältnisse wie in der Stadt, sofern die Immobilie an Miethaie oder Unternehmen geht. Nein, in meinen Augen muss hier an anderen Stellschrauben gehtdreht werden. Staatliche Regularien, Niedrigzinspolitik, Maklercourtage, Stromkosten, Genossenschaftswohnungen, Sozialer Wohnungsbau, Wohnungsbau an Bedarf anpassen, Mietgesetze anpassen, Anpassen der Renten, Mietendeckel, Leerstand effektiver bekämpfen etc.

Der größte Preistreiber ist der Staat, aber diese Behauptung wird gern abgestritten, da es einfacher ist, einer gesellschaftlichen Gruppe die Schuld zuzuweisen. Der Staat hat viele Jahre zugesehen und auch ordentlichen Bockmist gebaut. Daher sehe ich ihn hier ganz klar in der Bringschuld.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier stand nirgendwo etwas von 100%. Dein Beispiel ist ein Rentner, der keine Miete zahlen muss, Eigentum im schätzungsweise mittleren 6-stelligen Wert besitzt, alleine auf >80, vermutlich >120 m² in sicherlich nicht der allerschlechtesten Lage lebt und dazu 800 € vom Staat für seine laufenden Ausgaben bekommt. Davon müssen andere Leute, ohne Eigentum zu haben, neben ihrem Lebesunterhalt auch noch eine Miete bestreiten. Das sind die Leute, um die sich der Staat dringend kümmern muss. Nicht um deinen Beispielrentner, dessen Erben für die Aussicht auf das Haus hoffentlich auch mal was zu einer Putzkraft zuschießen oder -total strange Idee- persönlich vorbeigehen können.


Bedeutet also im Klartext: Jeder der ein EFH hat, unabhängig ob er Erben hat oder nicht, bekommt keine Rente und soll, um an Geld für ebendiese zu kommen sein EFH an irgendwelche Geier verkaufen, weil aufgrund staatlicher Unfähigkeit die Eigentumspreise durch die Decke gegangen sind?  Ebenfalls soll sich der Staat um Leute kümmern, welche kein Eigentum haben, anstelle die Ursachen zu bekämpfen? Na das klingt doch mal Großartig & gerecht!  Wie wäre es denn wenn wir hier mal Beamte und Abgeordnete dazu verdonnern in die Rentenkassen mit einzuzahlen? Diese haben immerhin Versorgungsansprüche....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und zur Pflege: Eines der ganz wenigen guten Gesetze der Groko war die 2017er Pflegereform. Seitdem übernimmt das Sozialamt etwaige nicht aus Versicherung und Vermögen gedeckte Heimkosten, solange die Kinder nicht mindestens 100000 € im Jahr verdienen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und da hört für mich, sorry, jegliches Mitleid auf: Wer mit schätzungsweise vier Riesen im Monat nach Hause geht und dann rumjammert, er könnte es sich nicht leisten, etwas zum Lebensstandard seiner eigenen Eltern beizutragen, dem kann ich einfach nur noch mit Anlauf in die Fresse schlagen.


Geh ich absolut mit!  
4000 Taler im Monat... Das ist eine Menge Geld. Davon kann man im ÖD nur träumen. Aber hier im Münchner Raum ist so ein Gehalt keine Seltenheit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin seit Ewigkeiten bei Naturstrom, die afaik bundesweit den gleichen Tarif anbieten. Die älteste Rechnung, die ich finden kann, ist von 2015 und lief auf 7,10 Cent/kWh, das war allerdins noch 20% Biogas. Da kostet die kWh heute 6,45 Cent, in Heizöl-Äquivalente umgerechnet also 65 Cent pro Liter.


Bei der Truppe sind meine Eltern auch.  Aber nur mit Strom.
Ich werd auch zu denen gehen, weil sie sich genau für das einsetzen was mir wichtig ist.


----------



## DaStash (8. Oktober 2021)

Zum Thema zu hohe Mieten. Es ist ein Irrtum zu glauben, dass Neubau das Problem löst, im Gegenteil, Neubau ist ein Teil des Problems, darüber spricht nur niemand. Warum? Weil der Mietspiegel "maßgeblich" durch den Faktor Neubau ansteigt und zwar erheblich und so Bestandsbauten teurer werden und das durch einen Mietendeckel nicht geschützt ist. M. M. n. hilft an der Stelle nur die Entkoppelung von Bestandsmieten von dem Mietspiegel.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man etwas den Markt überlässt sehen wir gerade schön an den Mietpreisen oder am Fachkräftemangel. Beides ist extrem voneinander abhängig.


Na ja, einen Fachkräftemangel gibt es ja nicht wirklich. Die Wirtschaft ist nur nicht bereit für fachlich gute Arbeit eine vernünftige Entlohnung zu verrichten. Die sparen, wo es nur geht.
Das sehe ich doch überall bei der produzierenden Industrie. 
Oder guck dir die Gastronomie an. Da werden die Löhne immer weiter gedrückt.
Und wenn die Löhne bei den durchschnittlichen Arbeitnehmern nicht in der form steigen wie die Mieten, wirst du dahin kommen, wo sich der Durchschnitt nicht mehr eine normale Miete leisten kann.
Der nächste Punkt wird jetzt der Energiebereich sein. Es ist abzusehen, dass der kommende Winter teuer wird und am ende werden dann viele Nachzahlungen leisten müssen, die schwer zu stemmen sind.


----------



## DaStash (8. Oktober 2021)

Nicht diejenigen die sich Energie sparende Techniken leisten können. Genau das ist ja das Problem an der Sache. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn München beispielsweise eine neue Zulage einführt, müssen als nächstes sämtliche stadtnahe Gemeinden folgen, wollen sie ihre Fachkräfte halten. Folgen dieses Gemeinden dann müssen die weiter entfernten Nachbargemeinden aus dem selben Grund nachziehen, woraufhin die Stadt München ihre Zulagen wieder erhöhen müssen etc. etc. Das haut für eine gewisse Zeit schon hin. Aber mittel- bis langfristig geraten die Kommunen ist eine heftige Abwärtsspirale. Nicht alle Kommunen verfügen über Einnahmen aus Gewerbegebieten. Denn wie willst du so die öffentliche Verwaltung, Kinderbetreuung, Infrastruktur etc. vorantreiben?



Genau solche Prämien sind doch nichts anderes als die Punktsubventionen, die ich grundsätzlich ablehne. Weil sie nie zu einem geschlossenen, funktionierenden System führen. Und ganz besonders schlimm ist es, wenn Gemeinden öffentliche Gelder für Konkurrenzkämpfe mit anderen Gemeinden nehmen. Das ist sind keine staatlichen Institutionen mehr, die den Rahmen für einen Markt definieren, sondern dasss sind Institutionen, die am Markt teilnehmen und versuchen, andere Teile des Staates gemäß Marktlogik zu vernichten.

Was dagegen gemäß meinem Modell im Fall München+Umland richtig wäre:
- HartzIV-Satz, der den Lebensunterhalt deckt
- Definition von zumutbarer Arbeit über maximal 30-45 Minuten ÖPNV je Richtung.
Soll München doch extra für nochmehr >>4000 € Spitzenkräfte zahlen. Bin gespannt, ob die noch kommen, wenn es in ganz München keinen einzigen Supermarkt mehr gibt, weil niemand für einen 1000-€-Kassiererjob in der Stadt bleibt und auch nicht mehr dazu gezwungen werden kann.



> Versteh mich nicht falsch, es spricht in der Theorie nichts dagegen das EFH im Alter zu verkaufen oder zu verrenten wenn man keine Erben hat. Nur muss man genau aufpassen, an wen man es abgibt. Es bringt uns als Land nichts, wenn ein Unternehmen zwei EFHs kauft, beide abreist und ein MFH hinstellt, dessen Mieten sich niemand leisten kann.



Niemand reist Häuser ab und baut ein neues, um es leerstehen zu lassen. NIEMAND. Es gibt Spekulanten, die lassen schon bestehende Häuser leerstehen, um leichter wieder verkaufen zu können und es gibt Spekulanten, die bauen irgendwas auf ein bis dato leeres Grundstück, wenn sie dazu gezwungen werden. Aber niemand reist ab, baut neu und lässt leerstehen. Wenn ein Konzern also zwei EFH durch ein 10-Parteien-Haus ersetzt und das zu Wuchermieten gefüllt bekommt, ist das immer noch ein Fortschritt. Denn so sind wenigstens 10 statt nur 2 Gutverdiener versorgt und nehmen woanders keine Wohnungen mehr weg. Und es ist leider nicht so, dass Vonovia der einzige Scheißkonzern in Deutschland ist. Bei ganz weitem nicht. Es ist nur der bekannteste weil größte. Aber Wuchermieten gibt es bis runter zu Vermietern einzelner Eigentumswohnungen. Den Staat Geld zuschießen zu lassen, damit ein heutiger Eigentümer eine Immobilie nicht an einen neuen verkauft, wobei der neue keineswegs ein Konzern sein muss, trägt praktisch somit so gut wie gar nichts zur Sicherung der Wohnungssituation bei. Es ist einfach nur eine Abgabe von Steuergeldern an Vermögende.




> Wie geht man das Problem also an? In dem man EFH-Besitzern die Häuser wegnimmt
> ...
> Der größte Preistreiber ist der Staat, aber diese Behauptung wird gern abgestritten, da es einfacher ist, einer gesellschaftlichen Gruppe die Schuld zuzuweisen. Der Staat hat viele Jahre zugesehen und auch ordentlichen Bockmist gebaut. Daher sehe ich ihn hier ganz klar in der Bringschuld.



Nochmal: Ich nehme niemanden sein Haus weg. Ich den Sinn des Staates nur nicht darin, allen etwas von ihrem Geld wegzunehmen, um es denjenigen zu geben, die schon ein Haus leisten konnten.
Du scheinst dagegen vorzuschlagen, dass der Staat jede Menge allen Leuten Sozialwohnungen anzubietet. Klingt nett, ist aber keine Lösung. Denn du sagst nicht, wie der Staat das finanzieren soll.



> Bedeutet also im Klartext: Jeder der ein EFH hat, unabhängig ob er Erben hat oder nicht, bekommt keine Rente



Read again.



> Geh ich absolut mit!
> 4000 Taler im Monat... Das ist eine Menge Geld.



Jup. Und jeder, der weniger verdient (also die überwältigende Mehrheit) muss sich null Sorgen darum machen, dass sein Geld für die Pflege von Oma draufgeht. Zahlt notfalls alles der Staat und das ist auch richtig so. Nur: Der Staat beansprucht im Gegenzug, dass Oma was von ihrem eigenen Vermögen dazu gibt, solange sie welches hat. Das ist genauso richtig so.




DaStash schrieb:


> Zum Thema zu hohe Mieten. Es ist ein Irrtum zu glauben, dass Neubau das Problem löst, im Gegenteil, Neubau ist ein Teil des Problems, darüber spricht nur niemand. Warum? Weil der Mietspiegel "maßgeblich" durch den Faktor Neubau ansteigt und zwar erheblich und so Bestandsbauten teurer werden und das durch einen Mietendeckel nicht geschützt ist. M. M. n. hilft an der Stelle nur die Entkoppelung von Bestandsmieten von dem Mietspiegel.
> 
> MfG



Die sind doch praktisch längst entkoppelt:
Wenn die Fassade eh mal neue verputzt werden muss einfach eine neue Dämmung anbringen und die gesamten Kosten als Modernisierung auf die Miete packen, wenn noch kein Aufzug existiert einen anbauen und die Kosten auf die Miete packen, wenn die Balkone 10 Jahre alt sind, einfach mal neue dran machen und die Kosten auf die Miete umlegen, wenn die Heizung ... . Und sobald die Leute mit alten Mietverträgen es sich gar nicht mehr leisten können und zu beliebigen Preisen neu vermieten. Anhebungen nach Mietspiegel sind das kleinste Problem, zumal die meisten Neubauten sowieso Wohnungsgrößen deutlich über Altbauschnitt haben und somit nur einen Teil des Mietspiegels direkt beeinflussen und das auch nur dort, wo noch Platz für komplett neue Häuser ist. Denn Abreißen wurde hier nicht gefordert und das würde dann auch tatsächlich wenig bringen.

Umgekehrt muss man aber auch klar sagen: Mehr Angebot kann zwar die Preise senken, aber wie bei allen Gütern mit klar definiertem Bedarf (z.B. auch Nahrung) sind Märkte für die Wohnungspreisbildung schlecht geeignet.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Oktober 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Dann sind diese scheinbar nicht korrekt. Die alte „Schwedenstudie“, welche E-Autos als Dreckschleudern hinstellte, ist seit Jahren korrigiert. Die darin genannten Werte waren schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Das haben auch die Autoren eingesehen und diese aktualisiert.



Selbstverständlich ist diese Studie korrekt, auch wenn E-Auto Fanatiker das nicht wahrhaben wollen und es sich gerne schön rechnen.
In Deutschland hat man durch das Abschalten der Kernkraft, verstärkt sich dann in den nächsten Jahren noch weiter, wenn die letzten Meiler vom Netz gehen, einen sehr hohen Anteil an Kohle- und Gasverstromung. Rechnet man dies dann fairerweise mit ein und setzt nicht 0g CO² Emmision bei Stromern an, kommt man in Deutschland (und dort leben wir nunmal) auf einen sehr schlechten Wert.
Da kommst du dann nämlich schnell mal auf einen höheren Wert wie z.B. Mazda mit ihrem Skyactiv X Motor.
Zudem sollte man auch berücksichtigen, dass für den Ausbau der ganzen Ladeinfrastruktur Unmengen an Kupfer benötigt und ich bezweifle sehr, dass dies in einer Rechnung mit einfliest...
Und das sind Fakten. Von daher braucht man sich hier nicht ein Saubermannimage bei einem E-Auto anheften, solange in Deutschland der Strom nicht über Kernkraft erzeugt wird, wird das nicht der Fall sein.

Und da wir ja mit Fakten arbeiten, gibts bei mir auch eine Quelle zur Stromerzeugung in Deutschland, sogar mit den Zahlen aus dem 1H 2021!








						Stromerzeugung im 1. Halbjahr 2021: Kohle wichtigster Energieträger
					

Der in Deutschland erzeugte und in das Stromnetz eingespeiste Strom stammte im 1. Halbjahr 2021 mehrheitlich aus konventionellen Energieträgern. Wie das Statistische Bundesamt (Destatis) mitteilt, stieg die Stromerzeugung aus konventioneller Energie gegenüber dem 1. Halbjahr 2020 um 20,9 % und...




					www.destatis.de


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau solche Prämien sind doch nichts anderes als die Punktsubventionen, die ich grundsätzlich ablehne. Weil sie nie zu einem geschlossenen, funktionierenden System führen. Und ganz besonders schlimm ist es, wenn Gemeinden öffentliche Gelder für Konkurrenzkämpfe mit anderen Gemeinden nehmen. Das ist sind keine staatlichen Institutionen mehr, die den Rahmen für einen Markt definieren, sondern dasss sind Institutionen, die am Markt teilnehmen und versuchen, andere Teile des Staates gemäß Marktlogik zu vernichten.


Exakt meine Meinung! 
Dieses "Prämien"-System  ist einer der vielen fundamentalen Fehler im Münchner Raum. Man gräbt sich gegenseitig das Wasser ab, ohne nachzudenken. 



> Was dagegen gemäß meinem Modell im Fall München+Umland richtig wäre:
> - HartzIV-Satz, der den Lebensunterhalt deckt
> - Definition von zumutbarer Arbeit über maximal 30-45 Minuten ÖPNV je Richtung.
> Soll München doch extra für nochmehr >>4000 € Spitzenkräfte zahlen. Bin gespannt, ob die noch kommen, wenn es in ganz München keinen einzigen Supermarkt mehr gibt, weil niemand für einen 1000-€-Kassiererjob in der Stadt bleibt und auch nicht mehr dazu gezwungen werden kann.


Befürworte ich absolut. 
Das Thema ÖPNV haben wir ja bereits durch.  
Auch hier gibt´s genug Nachholbedarf. Egal ob Bus, Tram, Bahn, Ubahn, Fahrradwege etc. 

Die Frage ist dann: Wie reagiert der Sektor der solch niedrigen Löhne zahlt?

Wo siehst du den HarzIV-Satz in Zukunft? Bzw. welcher Satz wäre in deinen Augen realistisch? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand reist Häuser ab und baut ein neues, um es leerstehen zu lassen. NIEMAND. Es gibt Spekulanten, die lassen schon bestehende Häuser leerstehen, um leichter wieder verkaufen zu können und es gibt Spekulanten, die bauen irgendwas auf ein bis dato leeres Grundstück, wenn sie dazu gezwungen werden. Aber niemand reist ab, baut neu und lässt leerstehen.


So war der Satz auch nicht gemeint. War nicht ordentlich formuliert, sorry. :/ 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ein Konzern also zwei EFH durch ein 10-Parteien-Haus ersetzt und das zu Wuchermieten gefüllt bekommt, ist das immer noch ein Fortschritt. Denn so sind wenigstens 10 statt nur 2 Gutverdiener versorgt und nehmen woanders keine Wohnungen mehr weg.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Auf die gut betuchten welche sich diese Wuchermieten dann noch leisten können. Der Bürger mit kleinen Einkommen ist auf der Stelle außen vor. 

Es stimmt, sie nehmen anderen zwar keine Wohnungen mehr weg und für die Statistik ist es gut, aber bezahlbarer Wohnraum auf dem Land sieht anders aus. Und ob das die Städte so massiv entlastet wage ich zu bezweifeln.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und es ist leider nicht so, dass Vonovia der einzige Scheißkonzern in Deutschland ist. Bei ganz weitem nicht. Es ist nur der bekannteste weil größte. Aber Wuchermieten gibt es bis runter zu Vermietern einzelner Eigentumswohnungen.


Ja das ist wahr. Eine unschöne Geschichte... :/ Das die Schweden in den Berliner Wohnungsmarkt eingestiegen sind, macht die Sache nicht besser.

Btw. Vonovia hat seine Fühler schon wieder ausgestreckt: 








						Vonovia will sich an Adler Group beteiligen
					

Der nach einem Leerverkäuferangriff unter Druck geratene Immobilienkonzern Adler hat einen zahlungskräftigen Partner gefunden: Konkurrent Vonovia will 13 Prozent der Anteile übernehmen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Du scheinst dagegen vorzuschlagen, dass der Staat jede Menge allen Leuten Sozialwohnungen anzubietet. Klingt nett, ist aber keine Lösung. Denn du sagst nicht, wie der Staat das finanzieren soll.


Mhm, wie wäre es denn mit einer Digitalsteuer von 10% als ersten Schritt?



> Jup. Und jeder, der weniger verdient (also die überwältigende Mehrheit) muss sich null Sorgen darum machen, dass sein Geld für die Pflege von Oma draufgeht. Zahlt notfalls alles der Staat und das ist auch richtig so. Nur: Der Staat beansprucht im Gegenzug, dass Oma was von ihrem eigenen Vermögen dazu gibt, solange sie welches hat. Das ist genauso richtig so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann: Wie reagiert der Sektor der solch niedrigen Löhne zahlt?



Entweder in dem er die Löhne erhöht oder eingeht  . So jedenfalls die Logik des Marktes und die wollen wir den lieben Unternehmen doch nicht vorenthalten, oder?




> Wo siehst du den HarzIV-Satz in Zukunft? Bzw. welcher Satz wäre in deinen Augen realistisch?



Ich schätze (habe aber schon länger nicht mehr genau nachgeguckt), dass im Moment 500 € reichen müssten. Zumindest für Vorübergehend Arbeitssuchende, bei Langzeitarbeitslosen und Leuten mit eingeschränkter Arbeitsfähigkeit bin ich schon lange für (geringfügig) bezahlte Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten respektive Einschränkungs-spezifische Hilfen, mit denen auch ohne regulären Job aufgestockt werden kann. Ganz wichtig und eine uralte Forderung von mir ist aber, dass die Anrechenregeln massiv gelockert werden, damit sich ein kleiner Job überhaupt lohnt. Bislang ist Hartz IV so gebaut, dass eine einfache Arbeit so wenig zusätzlich einbringt, dass der Verlust an Zeit für die Jobsuche fast schon schwerer wiegt. Das muss enden.

Klar ist aber auch: Wenn man alle meine Vorstellungen umsetzten würde, wäre ein deutlicher Preisanstieg bei Gebrauchsgütern die Folge, dann gilt ein entsprechend höherer Satz.



> Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Auf die gut betuchten welche sich diese Wuchermieten dann noch leisten können. Der Bürger mit kleinen Einkommen ist auf der Stelle außen vor.



Es ist sicherlich keine Lösung für "es gibt keine günstigen Wohnungen", das ist klar. Aber "es gibt genug teure Wohnungen für die, die teure Wohnungen wollen" macht das Problem auch nicht schlimmer. Alte EFH lösen das Mietproblem ja genauso wenig, sondern richten sich im Verkauf ebenfalls an Besserverdiener.



> Mhm, wie wäre es denn mit einer Digitalsteuer von 10% als ersten Schritt?



"Digitalsteuer" finde ich schwer greifbar und irgendwie habe ich auch noch keine konkreten Aussagen gehört, wie wo und wonach die denn berechnet werden soll. Jeder zweite und dritte machen heute irgend einen Teil ihres Umsatzes digital. Das große Problem ist, dass Im- und Export von Geld komplett abgabenfrei sind und sich die Staaten weltweit einen Unterbietungswettkampf bei den Unternehmenssteuern liefern. Nach einer Lösung dafür sollte man sicherlich suchen, aber erst wenn man sie auch gefunden hat, kann man das resultierende Geld auch ausgeben. Ich habe mich erst einmal auf die nationale angebrachten Umsteuermaßnahmen konzentriert, zusätzliche Verbesserungen auf diplomatischem Parkett sind nice, aber unwahrscheinlich.


----------

